# German



## Okami (Mar 31, 2012)

*German*

_
German is classified as a West Germanic language, strongly related to English, Dutch, and Afrikaans. It is one of the ten most commonly used languages in the world, and one of the five most commonly used on the internet. It is the most widely used native language in the European Union and is also spoken throughout large parts of North America (particularly in Ontario, BC, and pockets of the United States), leading to approximately 100 million speakers worldwide. German is also considered to be one of the most important academic languages. Third only to French and Spanish, it is taught in many schools throughout the world.  Alongside French and Latin, reading German is considered a critical asset to studying the history of Western Civilization. _​

*Spoiler*: _Basic Words_ 





*Hello:* Hallo
*Good morning:*  Guten Morgen
*Good day:*  Guten Tag
*Good Evening:*  Guten Abend
*How are you?: * Wie geht es Ihnen?
*What's your name?:*  Wie hei?en Sie?
*My name is...:*  Mein Name ist...
*Nice to meet you:*  Sch?n, Sie kennen zu lernen.
*Goodbye:*  Auf Wiedersehen.
*See you soon:*  Bis bald.
*Good night:*  Gute Nacht.
*Please:*  Bitte
*Yes:*  Ja
*No:*  Nein
*Thank You:*  Danke
*You're Welcome:*  Bittesch?n.
*I'm sorry: * Es tut mir leid. 
*I don't speak German very well:*  Ich spreche nicht sehr gut Deutsch.






*Spoiler*: _Pronunciation_ 





Please visit this website for pronunciation details:







*Spoiler*: _Language-Learning Information_ 




*Free German Language-Learning Websites*

BBC Languages - German Steps




*German Schools*







*Spoiler*: _Dictionaries_ 













*Spoiler*: _Articles_ 





Order goes Masculine, Feminine, and Neuter for all.

*Definite Articles*​

Singular:

*Nominative:* der, die, das
*Accusative:* den, die, das
*Dative:* dem, der, dem
*Genitive:* des, der, des

Plural:

*Nominative:* die
*Accusative:* die
*Dative:* den
*Genitive:* der

*Indefinite Articles*​

Singular

*Nominative:* ein, eine, ein
*Accusative:* einen, eine, ein
*Dative:* einem, einer, einem
*Genitive:* eines, einer, eines

Plural

*Nominative:* keine
*Accusative:* keine 
*Dative:* keine
*Genitive:* keiner





Let's rule the world.


----------



## SaskeKun (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow, jetzt wei? ich auch mal wieder was Dativ, Akkusativ usw. ist... xDDDDD
Haste sch?n hingekriegt


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 31, 2012)

WTF? Das selbe Bild wollte ich auch f?r den Thread benutzen XDD


----------



## SaskeKun (Mar 31, 2012)

Misteri?????s


----------



## Okami (Mar 31, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Wow, jetzt wei? ich auch mal wieder was Dativ, Akkusativ usw. ist... xDDDDD
> Haste sch?n hingekriegt



lol Haste was gelernt. Danke. 



Raidoton said:


> WTF? Das selbe Bild wollte ich auch f?r den Thread benutzen XDD



Na sowas.


----------



## SaskeKun (Mar 31, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> lol Haste was gelernt. Danke.


Naja das letzte mal, dass ich das gesehen habe, war in der 7. Klasse. Ist schon ein paar J?hrchen her


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 31, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Misteri?????s


So sollte der Anfang in meiner Version aussehen:





> "German - Language of ideas"​


Oh und das hier sollte auch noch eingef?gt werden:





> *German alphabet:*
> 
> *Genders:*


----------



## Billie (Mar 31, 2012)

Einfach Genial.

[YOUTUBE]Mh2B-Owusfk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SaskeKun (Mar 31, 2012)

WTF  wof?r sollte denn das sein?


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 31, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> WTF  wof?r sollte denn das sein?


Na f?r den Genus, grammatikalisches Geschlecht


----------



## SaskeKun (Mar 31, 2012)

Du kommst auf Ideen  das andere Ding w?re aber gut. Diese Tabelle mit dem Alphabet.


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 31, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Du kommst auf Ideen  das andere Ding w?re aber gut. Diese Tabelle mit dem Alphabet.


Ich wollte halt zeigen dass wir deutsche doch Humor haben, anders als man uns nachsagt


----------



## Mochi (Mar 31, 2012)

D? 

Einer meiner Lieblingsbands 

Sch?ner Post Okami!


----------



## SaskeKun (Mar 31, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ich wollte halt zeigen dass wir deutsche doch Humor haben, anders als man uns nachsagt


Nicht schlecht  naja Europ?er sind doch allgemein etwas seri?ser als Amerikaner ^^


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 31, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Nicht schlecht  naja Europ?er sind doch allgemein etwas seri?ser als Amerikaner ^^


Ja, unser Humor ist einfach intelligenter


----------



## SaskeKun (Mar 31, 2012)

haha  ist ja nichts schlechtes. Ob es intelligenter ist, das lasse ich mal au?en vor.


----------



## Okami (Mar 31, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Naja das letzte mal, dass ich das gesehen habe, war in der 7. Klasse. Ist schon ein paar J?hrchen her



Bei mir nicht anders, das meiste schon l?ngst vergessen 



Raidoton said:


> So sollte der Anfang in meiner Version aussehenh und das hier sollte auch noch eingef?gt werden:



Ach ne. Gut das du mich darauf hinweist.  



Merrymaus said:


> D?
> 
> Einer meiner Lieblingsbands
> 
> Sch?ner Post Okami!



Danke merry.


----------



## Jena (Apr 1, 2012)

da fuq

Ich bin froh, dass ich den thread wieder gefunden. Was ist los mit NF?


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 1, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Ach ne. Gut das du mich darauf hinweist.


War nichtmal an dich gerichtet 



Jena said:


> da fuq


Na wie hast du denn die Artikel gelernt? Mit was anderem als Besteck 



Jena said:


> Ich bin froh, dass ich den thread wieder gefunden. Was ist los mit NF?


Doof organisiert. Jetzt sind 3 German-Threads auf der Frontpage


----------



## Okami (Apr 1, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> War nichtmal an dich gerichtet



Autch. Jetzt hat mein ego nen knacks.


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 1, 2012)

Du hast Ego?


----------



## FakePeace (Apr 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> Einfach Genial.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Mh2B-Owusfk[/YOUTUBE]​



Ohhhh, jemand mit Geschmack.


----------



## Okami (Apr 1, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Du hast Ego?



Willste ein lolli?


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 1, 2012)

@SaskeKun
It's a trap


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 1, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Willste ein lolli?


Nein danke


----------



## Mochi (Apr 2, 2012)

Ich will ein Loli


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 2, 2012)

Die sind vergiftet. Ganz sicher


----------



## Jena (Apr 2, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Willste ein lolli?


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 3, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Ich will ein Loli


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 3, 2012)

S??????


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 3, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> S??????


Willst du auch einen? Oder darf ich dir keinen Herzchen-Lolli geben?


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 3, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Oder darf ich dir keinen Herzchen-Lolli geben?


Ich will nichts verseuchtes


----------



## Cinna (Apr 3, 2012)

Wir haben wieder einen Thread


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 3, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Ich will nichts verseuchtes


Wie kommst du jetzt auf verseucht? 
Ist jetzt auch egal, der Lolli ist eh weg:


Cinna said:


> Wir haben wieder einen Thread


Ja, jede Woche gibt es jetzt einen neuen


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 3, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Wie kommst du jetzt auf verseucht?
> Ist jetzt auch egal, der Lolli ist eh weg:


XDDDD s??


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 3, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> XDDDD s??


Nochmal: Wie kommst du auf verseucht?


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 3, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Nochmal: Wie kommst du auf verseucht?


Von dir kann ja nur alles verseucht sein


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 3, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Von dir kann ja nur alles verseucht sein


Ach, ich verstehe... Das redest du dir ein, damit deine Gef?hle f?r mich nicht zu stark werden. Ich verzeihe dir


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 3, 2012)

Ich f?hle f?r dich nichts. Du bist keine Gef?hle wert, nicht mal Hass!


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 3, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Ich f?hle f?r dich nichts. Du bist keine Gef?hle wert, nicht mal Hass!


Dann lass mich und vergeude nicht meine Zeit


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 3, 2012)

Lass du mich doch in Ruhe


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 3, 2012)

Wirst du eh nicht tun :33


----------



## Okami (Apr 3, 2012)

Kinners, geht ins bett!


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 3, 2012)

Wen nennst du hier Kind? Es ist noch fr?h


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 3, 2012)

Tuck Tuck ist m?de, also geh ich auch schlafen! Gute Nacht!


----------



## Okami (Apr 3, 2012)

Siehste Saske, nimm dirn beispiel an Raidoton.


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 3, 2012)

Niemals!


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Apr 4, 2012)

hey wusste gar nicht dass es sogar deutsche threads gibt.Bringt ihr hier eigentlich jemanden etwas bei oder labert ihr einfach nur so rum?


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 4, 2012)

Yasopp said:


> hey wusste gar nicht dass es sogar deutsche threads gibt.Bringt ihr hier eigentlich jemanden etwas bei oder labert ihr einfach nur so rum?


Das zweite. Au?er es kommt mal jemand vorbei der lernen will, dann helfen wir nat?rlich, aber das passiert leider selten.


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 4, 2012)

Leider? In Wahrheit freut er sich total


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Apr 4, 2012)

da hier sowieso niemand lernen wil,was sind so die themen ?ber die hier gesprochen wird?


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 4, 2012)

Eigentlich alles  was uns immer so in den Sinn kommt. Ist meistens nichts intelligentes


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Apr 4, 2012)

Was haltet ihr von Fu?ball?


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 4, 2012)

Fu?ball ist cool  ich gucke es mir allerdings selten an. Meistens nur die Benfica Spiele  90 Minuten vor der Glotze sitzen und Fu?ball gucken ist nicht so meins  und selber Spielen naja, tat ich fr?her total gerne, aber ich bin eine totale Niete in Sport und das macht einfach nicht Spa? durchs Feld zu rennen und versuchen den Ball zu kriegen, weil keiner einem den Ball zuspielt  und wenn man mal den Ball hat, dann macht man eh nur Quatsch  die dummen Kommentare kann ich mir auch noch sparen^^


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Apr 4, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Fu?ball ist cool  ich gucke es mir allerdings selten an. Meistens nur die Benfica Spiele  90 Minuten vor der Glotze sitzen und Fu?ball gucken ist nicht so meins  und selber Spielen naja, tat ich fr?her total gerne, aber ich bin eine totale Niete in Sport und das macht einfach nicht Spa? durchs Feld zu rennen und versuchen den Ball zu kriegen, weil keiner einem den Ball zuspielt  und wenn man mal den Ball hat, dann macht man eh nur Quatsch  die dummen Kommentare kann ich mir auch noch sparen^^



bin genau der selben Meinung,guck eigentlich nur Fu?ball wenn die EM l?uft,wollte nur ein gespr?chsthema f?rs erste

P.s Lieblingsspieler Oli Kahn der TITAN


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 4, 2012)

Yasopp said:


> bin genau der selben Meinung,guck eigentlich nur Fu?ball wenn die EM l?uft,wollte nur ein gespr?chsthema f?rs erste
> 
> P.s Lieblingsspieler Oli Kahn der TITAN


ja EM und WM sind wieder Ausnahmen, da schaue ich mir die Spiele auch an  allerdings auch nicht alle. Lieblingsspieler habe ich nicht  nur eine Lieblingsmannschaft. Mein Herz schl?gt f?r


----------



## Mochi (Apr 5, 2012)

VFB STUTTGART!


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 5, 2012)

1. FC Schweinfurt 05


----------



## Okami (Apr 5, 2012)

Armes ding. :/


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 5, 2012)

?berarbeitet :/


----------



## FakePeace (Apr 5, 2012)

Klarer Fall von Burnout.


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 5, 2012)

Wie s?? es umf?llt....


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 5, 2012)

Sich am Leid anderer zu erfreuen... Nee daf?r hab ich kein Verst?ndnis


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 5, 2012)

Ich habe nur kommentiert wie s?? es ist  wolltest du mich nicht in Ruhe lassen?:ho


----------



## Okami (Apr 5, 2012)

Ja nee sowas taktloses.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 5, 2012)

Ich habe nur meine Gef?hle ausgedr?ckt und dich nie direkt angesprochen, Frau Herzlos!


----------



## Skylit (Apr 5, 2012)

Interessant.


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 5, 2012)

Jetzt hast du es aber getan


----------



## Higawa (Apr 5, 2012)

Sch?nes Rammstein Set


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 5, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Jetzt hast du es aber getan


Ja wenn etwas an mich gerichtet ist, antworte ich darauf. Ist doch logisch, oder?


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 5, 2012)

Higawa said:


> Sch?nes Rammstein Set


Dankesch?n 


Raidoton said:


> Ja wenn etwas an mich gerichtet ist, antworte ich darauf. Ist doch logisch, oder?


N?, h?ttest es auch einfach ignorieren k?nnen :ho


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 5, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> N?, h?ttest es auch einfach ignorieren k?nnen :ho


Das ist ja so, wie als w?rde ich sagen, ich bin gegen Gewalt, und wenn mich dann mal einer angreift, nichts tue 
Au?erdem will ich dir das nicht antun, ich wei? wie sehr du meine Aufmerksamkeit brauchst. Ich bin ja nicht herzlos...


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 5, 2012)

W?re doch toll so 
Oh ich sch?tze deine Guthabigkeit, Raido! :33


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 5, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> W?re doch toll so
> Oh ich sch?tze deine Guthabigkeit, Raido! :33


Und bei dir sch?tze ich dein... dein... deutsch


----------



## Prinz Porno (Apr 5, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ich habe nur meine Gef?hle ausgedr?ckt und dich nie direkt angesprochen, Frau Herzlos!


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7CIUEDNi3s&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
Ausprobieren!



F?r diejenigen die den Text zwischen den Zeilen nicht verstehn, ich meine es nicht ernst. Typen die Frauen schlagen sind einfach nur feige und schwach.


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 5, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Und bei dir sch?tze ich dein... dein... deutsch


:33





Prinz Porno said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7CIUEDNi3s&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> Ausprobieren!
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube nicht, dass er es weit bringen w?rde


----------



## Prinz Porno (Apr 5, 2012)

Wieso nicht? es sei denn du bist die aller beste Jiu jutsu meister aller Zeiten.


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 5, 2012)

Wer wei?.....


----------



## Prinz Porno (Apr 5, 2012)

Ich verbeuge mich in ehrfurcht Shifu. Schreibt man das so? Sifu oder Shifu?


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Apr 5, 2012)

yo leute,"Was machen Sachen?"


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 5, 2012)

Prinz Porno said:


> Ich verbeuge mich in ehrfurcht Shifu. Schreibt man das so? Sifu oder Shifu?


Sifu  ich glaube Shifu geht auch 


Yasopp said:


> yo leute,"Was machen Sachen?"


Sachen?


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 5, 2012)

Hab nicht auf das Video geklickt o.?


----------



## Prinz Porno (Apr 5, 2012)

Yasopp said:


> yo leute,"Was machen Sachen?"


Simdi istanbulda olmak vardi anasini satayim.
@ Sasukekun, du kannst wohl alles was 
@ Raido, Schaus dir an, ist ziemlich gut gemacht.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 5, 2012)

Ich hab gerade Frauenbesuch, da kann ich mir doch nicht solche omin?sen Sachen ansehen


----------



## Prinz Porno (Apr 5, 2012)

Lmao kannst dir ja dann sp?ter anschauen. Frauenbesuch um die Uhrzeit? Someone's going to get laid tonight


----------



## FakePeace (Apr 5, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ich hab gerade Frauenbesuch, da kann ich mir doch nicht solche omin?sen Sachen ansehen



Wenn du nebenbei noch Forum schreiben kannst...


----------



## Brox (Apr 5, 2012)

was treibt der frauenbesuch w?hrend du hier schreibst?


----------



## Prinz Porno (Apr 5, 2012)

^Prinz Porno + b?ckdich= Profit


----------



## Brox (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 5, 2012)

FakePeace said:


> Wenn du nebenbei noch Forum schreiben kannst...


Er ist ein Suchti


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 5, 2012)

Die ist eine Woche hier. Also kein Grund zur Eile...


----------



## Prinz Porno (Apr 6, 2012)

Fabulous.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 6, 2012)

I took basic German a year ago and it's so tough


----------



## Krombacher (Apr 6, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Die ist eine Woche hier. Also kein Grund zur Eile...



Ja es reichen ja bestimmt 30 Sekunden bei dir


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 6, 2012)

Pherenike said:


> I took basic German a year ago and it's so tough


Yeah, even we native speakers know that 



Krombacher said:


> Ja es reichen ja bestimmt 30 Sekunden bei dir


Gib dir wenigstens etwas M?he


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 6, 2012)

Pherenike said:


> I took basic German a year ago and it's so tough


I found German always very easy though everyone says the opposite


----------



## Brox (Apr 6, 2012)

Prinz Porno said:


> Fabulous.



ich dene ich werde avatars aus dem bild machen, sieht gut aus.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 6, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Yeah, even we native speakers know that






SaskeKun said:


> I found German always very easy though everyone says the opposite


Maybe it's because I studied French before that so I couldn't help comparing the two languages.


----------



## Prinz Porno (Apr 6, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> I found German always very easy though everyone says the opposite


I was born and raised in Germany and i can't still speak the language properly 


Pherenike said:


> Maybe it's because I studied French before that so I couldn't help comparing the two languages.


Nah, German is among the more difficult languages to learn for the average native English speaker.

Btw nice Avatar haha


----------



## Krombacher (Apr 6, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Gib dir wenigstens etwas M?he



Ich schreibe immer erst, bevor ich denke.


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 6, 2012)

Pherenike said:


> Maybe it's because I studied French before that so I couldn't help comparing the two languages.


aww French I hate this language. German and French are indeed two different worlds.


Prinz Porno said:


> I was born and raised in Germany and i can't still speak the language properly


That's kinda weird  I already noticed that native German speakers are often not able to speak the language correctly though.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 6, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> That's kinda weird  I already noticed that native German speakers are often not able to speak the language correctly though.


Immigranten! Immer diese Immigranten


----------



## Cinna (Apr 6, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Immigranten! Immer diese Immigranten



Wie bitte? Ich bin eine sogenannte Immigrantin und spreche flie?end Deutsch. Also ich bitte euch! :ho Ich hoffe das war nicht ernst gemeint.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 6, 2012)

Cinna said:


> Wie bitte? Ich bin eine sogenannte Immigrantin und spreche flie?end Deutsch. Also ich bitte euch! :ho Ich hoffe das war nicht ernst gemeint.


Nein, war es nicht. Bin selber nicht in Deutschland geboren


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 6, 2012)

Ich bin keine Immigrantin, ich wurde in Luxemburg geboren und Deutsch ist halt auch eine Hauptsprache hier


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 6, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Ich bin keine Immigrantin, ich wurde in Luxemburg geboren und Deutsch ist halt auch eine Hauptsprache hier


Du bist ein Alien. Mach mir nichts vor 
Jemand wie du muss von einem anderen Stern sein *___*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 6, 2012)

Ich bin vom Planeten Mars. Sch?n Sie kennen zu lernen


----------



## Higawa (Apr 7, 2012)

Du weisst schon das man Alien in England zu Ausl?ndern sagt


----------



## Okami (Apr 7, 2012)

England sucks.


----------



## Higawa (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh du auch hier


----------



## Okami (Apr 7, 2012)

Immer wo du bist.


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 7, 2012)

Higawa said:


> Du weisst schon das man Alien in England zu Ausl?ndern sagt


N?, wusste ich nicht, aber ich glaube so meinte er das auch gar nicht xD


----------



## Higawa (Apr 7, 2012)

Jetzt wo alle da sind ORG.. Ich mein Party


----------



## Okami (Apr 7, 2012)

YEAH! Ich bin dabei.  Orgie.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 7, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> N?, wusste ich nicht, aber ich glaube so meinte er das auch gar nicht xD


Genau, hab ja deutsch gesprochen 

Und ich verschwinde lieber schnell. Will nichts mit dieser Schwulenorgie zu tun haben...


----------



## Okami (Apr 7, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Genau, hab ja deutsch gesprochen
> 
> Und ich verschwinde lieber schnell. Will nichts mit dieser Schwulenorgie zu tun haben...



Schwulenorgie rofl. Bleib doch, und geselle dich zu uns.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Apr 7, 2012)

Yo Leute,frohe Ostern euch allen.
P.s Was machen Sachen?


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 7, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Schwulenorgie rofl. Bleib doch, und geselle dich zu uns.


Also ich bin ja ein offener Mensch, aber bei sowas verziehe ich mich lieber mit zugekniffenen Pobacken


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Apr 7, 2012)

Prinz Porno said:


> Simdi istanbulda olmak vardi anasini satayim.
> @ Sasukekun, du kannst wohl alles was
> @ Raido, Schaus dir an, ist ziemlich gut gemacht.



sorry Leute,kommt nicht mehr vor.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 7, 2012)

Ihr habt doch euren eigenen Thread


----------



## Okami (Apr 7, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Also ich bin ja ein offener Mensch, aber bei sowas verziehe ich mich lieber mit zugekniffenen Pobacken



Wundert mich nur, wieso du denkst, ich sein Kerl.  



Yasopp said:


> hahaha nihayet bir t?rk var bu sayfada,nerelisin?




Yo man, das ist ein "Deutsch" thread.  Nur mal so nebenbei bemerkt.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 7, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Wundert mich nur, wieso du denkst, ich sein Kerl.


Im Internet gibt es keine Frauen. Regel Nr. 29 des Internets


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Apr 7, 2012)

sorry Leute,kommt nicht mehr vor.


----------



## Okami (Apr 7, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Im Internet gibt es keine Frauen. Regel Nr. 29 des Internets




Oh? Interessant.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 7, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Oh? Interessant.


Ja. Also geh mir weg mit deinem Penis


----------



## Okami (Apr 7, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ja. Also geh mir weg mit deinem Penis



*ins gesicht halt* Pardon, war nicht meine absicht.


----------



## Scratchy (Apr 7, 2012)

H?tt' ich gewusst wor?ber hier so geredet wird, h?tte ich den Thread gar nicht erst aufgemacht


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 7, 2012)

Noch ist es nicht zu sp?t, den Browser zu schlie?en....


----------



## Okami (Apr 7, 2012)

Scratchy said:


> H?tt' ich gewusst wor?ber hier so geredet wird, h?tte ich den Thread gar nicht erst aufgemacht



Oi...


----------



## Okami (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Higawa (Apr 8, 2012)

Reaction gif time 

Ich hab keine 

Das is trotzdem mein fav


----------



## Mochi (Apr 8, 2012)

Kann jemand von euch mir erkl?ren wie man GIFs macht oder ne Seite auf Deutsch empfehlen?


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 8, 2012)

Higawa said:


> Reaction gif time
> 
> Ich hab keine
> 
> Das is trotzdem mein fav


XDDDDD AHAHAHAAH


Merrymaus said:


> Kann jemand von euch mir erkl?ren wie man GIFs macht oder ne Seite auf Deutsch empfehlen?


Du brauchst ein Animationsprogramm daf?r, zB. Photoshop. Wie man aus Videos GIFs macht wei? ich allerdings nicht


ach ja....frohe Ostern!


----------



## Scratchy (Apr 8, 2012)

Gleichfalls!

@Merrymaus

Man kann ja auch jemanden bitten eine zu machen, wenn man's selbst nicht kann.


----------



## Okami (Apr 8, 2012)

Higawa said:


> Reaction gif time
> 
> Ich hab keine
> 
> Das is trotzdem mein fav



Oh Patrick. 



Merrymaus said:


> Kann jemand von euch mir erkl?ren wie man GIFs macht oder ne Seite auf Deutsch empfehlen?



Ich konnte gifs machen bzw. k?nnte ich dir es auch erkl?ren. Kann dir ne pm schicken wenn du willst?


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 8, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Ich konnte gifs machen bzw. k?nnte ich dir es auch erkl?ren. Kann dir ne pm schicken wenn du willst?


Schick mir dann auch eine bitte  brauchst mir eigentlich nur zu sagen wie ich die Videos in GIFs umwandle, den Rest kann ich glaub ich^^


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 8, 2012)

Ich mach meine Gifs mit Gimp. Aber bis man sowas wie meine Sig schafft... 

Und frohe Ostern


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 8, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ich mach meine Gifs mit Gimp. Aber bis man sowas wie meine Sig schafft...
> 
> Und frohe Ostern


Die hast du selber gemacht gute Arbeit und danke gleichfalls


----------



## Higawa (Apr 8, 2012)

ich hab die fr?her immer mit PS gemacht aber bin eingerostet^^


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 8, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Die hast du selber gemacht gute Arbeit und danke gleichfalls


Danke, ist mein bestes Werk


----------



## Mochi (Apr 8, 2012)

Scratchy said:


> @Merrymaus
> 
> Man kann ja auch jemanden bitten eine zu machen, wenn man's selbst nicht kann.



Stimmt, aber ich will das lieber selber k?nnen und nicht andauernd jemanden fragen :/



Ōkami said:


> Ich konnte gifs machen bzw. k?nnte ich dir es auch erkl?ren. Kann dir ne pm schicken wenn du willst?



Oh, das w?re super!! 



Raidoton said:


> Ich mach meine Gifs mit Gimp. Aber bis man sowas wie meine Sig schafft...
> 
> Und frohe Ostern



Ich hasse Gimp noch mehr als Photoshop. 

FROHE OSTERN, IHR H?SCHEN


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 8, 2012)

Ich benutze beides - Gimp und Photoshop. Gimp ist aber ?belst nervig, st?rzt dauernd ab


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 8, 2012)

Ha, ihr habt es einfach nicht drauf! Gimp ist schlechter als andere Bildbearbeitungs-Programme, gerade deswegen braucht man da mehr Skill 

Aber von den kostenlosen Programmen ist es das beste


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 8, 2012)

Komm mir nicht mit ich habe es nicht drauf xD meine Werke, genauso wie sie jetzt aussehen, w?rden mit Gimp genauso gut aussehen^^ ich habe fr?her nur Gimp benutzt und in Photoshop tue ich eh nicht viel aber ja, ist das Beste von den kostenlosen Programmen


----------



## Higawa (Apr 8, 2012)

Feiert ihr alle Ostern so sehr?


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 8, 2012)

Na gut, schlecht bist du wohl selbst mit Gimp nicht  Hast du einen Thread hier oder irgendwo, wo man sich deine Werke ansehen kann?


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 8, 2012)

Higawa said:


> Feiert ihr alle Ostern so sehr?


Hab schon gefeiert:33


Raidoton said:


> Na gut, schlecht bist du wohl selbst mit Gimp nicht  Hast du einen Thread hier oder irgendwo, wo man sich deine Werke ansehen kann?


Ich habe mir ?berlegt, einen Bestellthread zu machen (meine aktuelle Signatur sollte eigentlich als Anfangspostbildchen dienen), aber ich glaube ich w?rde es nicht hinbekommen den Thread lange am Leben zu halten. Solche Bestellthreads gehen mir schnell aufn Nerv einen Showroom k?nnte ich aber aufmachen.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 8, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Hab schon gefeiert:33
> Ich habe mir ?berlegt, einen Bestellthread zu machen (meine aktuelle Signatur sollte eigentlich als Anfangspostbildchen dienen), aber ich glaube ich w?rde es nicht hinbekommen den Thread lange am Leben zu halten. Solche Bestellthreads gehen mir schnell aufn Nerv


Also weil du die Nachfrage nicht stillen k?nntest? 



SaskeKun said:


> einen Showroom k?nnte ich aber aufmachen.


Immer her damit


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Apr 8, 2012)

Yo Leute,Was machen Sachen?
Hoffe ihr habt sch?ne Feiertage,also Ich genie?e die freien Tage.


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 8, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Also weil du die Nachfrage nicht stillen k?nntest?
> 
> Immer her damit


Naja ich gfxe nur wenn ich Lust habe und die Anfragen muss man ja so schnell wie m?glich erledigen und manchmal habe ich halt meine Phasen in denen ich ein paar Monate lang gar nichts mache


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 8, 2012)

Vielleicht wird dich so ein Thread motivieren mehr zu machen. Lob ist immer eine tolle Motivation


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 8, 2012)

meinst du nun den Showroom? ja eventuell


----------



## Okami (Apr 8, 2012)

Ich bin iner Emo phase.


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 8, 2012)

Warum? Weine deine Seele aus dem Leib!


----------



## Mochi (Apr 8, 2012)

Warum Okami? 


Ich mag keine Feiertage, die sind langweilig


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 8, 2012)

Ja ne? Nichts gescheites im Fernsehen, Gesch?fte sind zu... Bl?de Feiertage


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 8, 2012)

Je nachdem wann diese Feiertage sind, sind sie aber toll. Schulfrei


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 8, 2012)

Ich muss morgen arbeiten, 7 Stunden Sp?tschicht 

In der Altenpflege gibt es keine festen, freien Tage.


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 8, 2012)

Heute ist Feiertag bei uns den hattet ihr ja Freitag schon


----------



## Okami (Apr 9, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Warum? Weine deine Seele aus dem Leib!







Merrymaus said:


> Warum Okami?



Alles doof. :< Ihr k?nnt mich mal knuddel vllt f?hl ich mich ja dann besser.


----------



## Krombacher (Apr 9, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Alles doof. :< Ihr k?nnt mich mal knuddel vllt f?hl ich mich ja dann besser.



*knuddel* **


----------



## Okami (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh Krombacher.. Bin ?berrascht.


----------



## Mochi (Apr 9, 2012)

*okami ganz fest knuddel*

Bei mir ist alles auch doof...


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 9, 2012)

*alle knuddel* :33

ach ja Raido,  ist was du gew?nscht hast. Ich sa? Stunden dran


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 9, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> ach ja Raido,  ist was du gew?nscht hast. Ich sa? Stunden dran


Woah, das hat meine Erwartungen ?bertroffen 

Sehr nette Werke


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 9, 2012)

Was hast du von mir erwartet? Nur Schrott?
und danke  k?nnte besser sein. Ich habe das Beste von meinem Zeug rausgepickt, trotzdem finde ich einiges immer noch schei?e


----------



## Okami (Apr 10, 2012)

Moin ihr Luschen.





Merrymaus said:


> *okami ganz fest knuddel*
> 
> Bei mir ist alles auch doof...



Oh danke dir. :/ Darf man fragen wieso ? 



SaskeKun said:


> *alle knuddel* :33



F?hlt sich gut an.


----------



## Seph (Apr 10, 2012)

SHIZER       .


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 10, 2012)

OmG der Troll ist unbanned


----------



## Okami (Apr 11, 2012)

Seph said:


> SHIZER       .



Fuck off. It's my territory.


----------



## Krombacher (Apr 11, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Oh Krombacher.. Bin ?berrascht.



Ohh Okami  Ich nicht. 



Seph said:


> SHIZER       .



.    REZIHS


----------



## Okami (Apr 11, 2012)

Wenn ich so dar?ber nachdenke jetzt...ja es widert mich so gar ein wenig an.


----------



## Krombacher (Apr 11, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Wenn ich so dar?ber nachdenke jetzt...ja es widert mich so gar ein wenig an.



 Ohhh Okami, das verletzt jetzt aber meine Gef?hle :>


----------



## Okami (Apr 12, 2012)

Ich kanns sehn.


----------



## Krombacher (Apr 12, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Ich kanns sehn.



o_O Stalker. Wie gehts dir?


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 12, 2012)

Just saw this being spread around on Facebook 


*Spoiler*: __ 





1. Open link 
2. Copy this "pv zk bschk pv zk pv bschk zk pv zk bschk pv zk pv bschk zk bschk pv bschk bschk pv kkkkkkkkkk bschk" 
3. Languages option use from German to English
4. Click listen button


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't get it


----------



## Mochi (Apr 12, 2012)

lol beatbox


----------



## Okami (Apr 12, 2012)

Krombacher said:


> o_O Stalker. Wie gehts dir?



Sehr gut und selbst? :>


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 12, 2012)

Can't touch this! dam dam dam dam da dam da dam! Can't touch this!


----------



## Billie (Apr 13, 2012)

Yey, Heute kommt das neue ?rzte Album. Besser kann ein Freitag nicht beginnen 

[YOUTUBE]tuN1DvkYqN8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## FakePeace (Apr 13, 2012)

Joo said:


> Yey, Heute kommt das neue ?rzte Album. Besser kann ein Freitag nicht beginnen
> 
> [YOUTUBE]tuN1DvkYqN8[/YOUTUBE]​



Wusst ich gar nicht, dass das jetzt schon drau?en ist. Gleich bestellen!


----------



## Krombacher (Apr 13, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Sehr gut und selbst? :>



Ja auch :> Das Wetter k?nnte besser sein!


----------



## Okami (Apr 13, 2012)

Krombacher said:


> Ja auch :> Das Wetter k?nnte besser sein!



Hoffe es wird noch schlechter. :>


----------



## Krombacher (Apr 14, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Hoffe es wird noch schlechter. :>



Monster          :>


----------



## Okami (Apr 15, 2012)

Tatsache.  

Warum ises hier eig. so ausgestorben mhm.


----------



## Krombacher (Apr 15, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Tatsache.
> 
> Warum ises hier eig. so ausgestorben mhm.



Sie sind alle dein Herz suchen gegangen. Eine lange Reise voller Gefahren steht ihnen bevor. Ob einer von ihnen es schaffen wird das Herz zu finden und dich von dem Fluch, ein Monster zu sein, befreit?


----------



## Mochi (Apr 15, 2012)

Okami, erkl?rst du mir noch wie man Gifs macht? Wenn du keine Zeit oder Lust hast, ist das vollkommen ok. 


Das neue Lied von D? kommt immer nacht um dieselber Uhrzeit....

Das war mit "somebody that I used to know" genauso! 
Komisch...


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 15, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Das neue Lied von D? kommt immer nacht um dieselber Uhrzeit....
> 
> Das war mit "somebody that I used to know" genauso!
> Komisch...


Mindfuck


----------



## Mochi (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Apr 15, 2012)

Krombacher said:


> Sie sind alle dein Herz suchen gegangen. Eine lange Reise voller Gefahren steht ihnen bevor. Ob einer von ihnen es schaffen wird das Herz zu finden und dich von dem Fluch, ein Monster zu sein, befreit?



Das Monster hat es vor jahren selbst aufgefressen. :> Was nun? Wie soll es weiter gehn..Die lage scheint aussichtslos zu sein. All die hoffnung die sie hatten...wurde mit einem schlag erloschen. Ist das dass ende?




Merrymaus said:


> Okami, erkl?rst du mir noch wie man Gifs macht? Wenn du keine Zeit oder Lust hast, ist das vollkommen ok.



Achso, tschuldigung lol. Hatte es noch im hinterkopf, hab z.Z viel zeugs am laufen...sry. Ich schick dir ne PM gleich.


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 16, 2012)

Ist euch auch so langweilig wie mir?


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 16, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Ist euch auch so langweilig wie mir?


...


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 17, 2012)

Was machst du denn f?r ein grimmiges Gesicht?


----------



## Mochi (Apr 17, 2012)

Danke Okami 
Ich zeig's sp?ter meinen Bruder, ich brauch immer jemanden der mir das zeigt, wenn es um PC krams geht ^^"

Guten Morgen! :33
Die Sonne scheint, ist es nicht sch?n? :33


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 17, 2012)

Und trotzdem isses eisig hier


----------



## Mochi (Apr 17, 2012)

Hier auch 

Hast du keine Schule?


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 17, 2012)

Das war ein gelangweiltes Gesicht, SaskeKun


----------



## Krombacher (Apr 17, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Das Monster hat es vor jahren selbst aufgefressen. :> Was nun? Wie soll es weiter gehn..Die lage scheint aussichtslos zu sein. All die hoffnung die sie hatten...wurde mit einem schlag erloschen. Ist das dass ende?



Einer der mutigen Helden muss wohl oder ?bel in den Rachen des Monsters steigen und das Herz an den rechten Fleck r?cken! Doch wer wird sich auf diese selbstm?rderische Mission begeben? Wer wird das Monster von seiner Bosheit erl?sen?


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 17, 2012)

Wieso weinen so viele Menschen nur wegen mir?


----------



## Mochi (Apr 17, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Wieso weinen so viele Menschen nur wegen mir?




Warum? Was ist passiert?


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 17, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Warum? Was ist passiert?


Eine Freundin aus einem anderen Forum, die mich schon 3 mal besucht hat, weint, weil ich ihr gerade gesagt habe, dass ich sie nicht besuchen komme :/ Aber ich finde den Gedanken an eine Woche bei ihr in ?sterreich halt nicht so sch?n .__. Sie hat angeboten mir die Fahrt zu bezahlen und mir seit einigen Monaten Bedenkzeit gegeben...

Und dann ist da noch eine auf meiner Arbeit. Eine der Seniorinnen weint immer wenn sie mich sieht. Nicht aus Angst, das w?re ja fast besser, sondern weil sie mich zu sehr mag >.< Sie erz?hlt mir dann dass sie mich vermisst hat, dass etwas fehlt wenn ich nicht da bin, dass sie wieder von mir getr?umt hat... Das will ich aber nicht Dx


----------



## Mochi (Apr 17, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Eine Freundin aus einem anderen Forum, die mich schon 3 mal besucht hat, weint, weil ich ihr gerade gesagt habe, dass ich sie nicht besuchen komme :/ Aber ich finde den Gedanken an eine Woche bei ihr in ?sterreich halt nicht so sch?n .__. Sie hat angeboten mir die Fahrt zu bezahlen und mir seit einigen Monaten Bedenkzeit gegeben...
> 
> Und dann ist da noch eine auf meiner Arbeit. Eine der Seniorinnen weint immer wenn sie mich sieht. Nicht aus Angst, das w?re ja fast besser, sondern weil sie mich zu sehr mag >.< Sie erz?hlt mir dann dass sie mich vermisst hat, dass etwas fehlt wenn ich nicht da bin, dass sie wieder von mir getr?umt hat... Das will ich aber nicht Dx



Hast du was gegen ?sterreich? 
Sie bezahlt dir auch noch die Fahrt? Omg was ist mit dir los? Dx

WTF?!
Sie heult, weil sie dich zu sehr mag? Oh je...

Raido und die Frauen


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 17, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Hier auch
> 
> Hast du keine Schule?


Doch hatte ich


Raidoton said:


> Das war ein gelangweiltes Gesicht, SaskeKun


Oh tut mir leid, dass ich das nicht erkannt habe. Verzeihe mir


Raidoton said:


> Eine Freundin aus einem anderen Forum, die mich schon 3 mal besucht hat, weint, weil ich ihr gerade gesagt habe, dass ich sie nicht besuchen komme :/ Aber ich finde den Gedanken an eine Woche bei ihr in ?sterreich halt nicht so sch?n .__. Sie hat angeboten mir die Fahrt zu bezahlen und mir seit einigen Monaten Bedenkzeit gegeben...
> 
> Und dann ist da noch eine auf meiner Arbeit. Eine der Seniorinnen weint immer wenn sie mich sieht. Nicht aus Angst, das w?re ja fast besser, sondern weil sie mich zu sehr mag >.< Sie erz?hlt mir dann dass sie mich vermisst hat, dass etwas fehlt wenn ich nicht da bin, dass sie wieder von mir getr?umt hat... Das will ich aber nicht Dx


Herzensbrecher...


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 17, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Hast du was gegen ?sterreich?
> Sie bezahlt dir auch noch die Fahrt? Omg was ist mit dir los? Dx
> 
> WTF?!
> ...


Ja, ich hab was gegen jedes Land das nicht Deutschland oder Japan ist 
Oh wenn sie die Fahrt f?r dich auch noch bezahlen w?rde weil sie reich ist (was sie nicht ist), w?rdest du dann mit kommen? Ich auf jeden Fall will nicht 10 Stunden fahren und dann eine Woche eine Stadt sehen die mich nicht interessiert, auch wenn Wien die tollste Stadt der Welt sein soll 

Ja, Freudentr?nen halt... Ich war jetzt 4 Tage nicht in der Arbeit, wenn ich morgen wieder hingehe, wird sie mich sicher wieder mit Tr?nen empfangen, meine Hand nehmen und diese K?ssen wollen -.- Ist auf der einen Seite ja sch?n zu wissen dass mich die Senioren dort m?gen, aber doch nicht wenn sie traurig sind sobald ich nicht da bin D:

Ja, ich und die Frauen... die bringen mich irgendwann um x.x


SaskeKun said:


> Herzensbrecher...


Ich breche keine Herzen! Daf?r m?ssten sie erstmal in meinem Besitz gewesen sein, aber ich nehme sie nicht an. Die Herzen brechen diejenigen sich damit also selber


----------



## Mochi (Apr 17, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Doch hatte ich



Hast du ein Handy mit Internetanschluss?



Raidoton said:


> Ja, ich hab was gegen jedes Land das nicht Deutschland oder Japan ist
> Oh wenn sie die Fahrt f?r dich auch noch bezahlen w?rde weil sie reich ist (was sie nicht ist), w?rdest du dann mit kommen? Ich auf jeden Fall will nicht 10 Stunden fahren und dann eine Woche eine Stadt sehen die mich nicht interessiert, auch wenn Wien die tollste Stadt der Welt sein soll
> 
> Ja, Freudentr?nen halt... Ich war jetzt 4 Tage nicht in der Arbeit, wenn ich morgen wieder hingehe, wird sie mich sicher wieder mit Tr?nen empfangen, meine Hand nehmen und diese K?ssen wollen -.- Ist auf der einen Seite ja sch?n zu wissen dass mich die Senioren dort m?gen, aber doch nicht wenn sie traurig sind sobald ich nicht da bin D:
> ...



Du Halbnazi 
Obwohl... Japan war doch Verb?ndeter von Deutschland im zweiten Weltkrieg ...

W?rdest du es nicht ihr zu liebe tun? Ich meine, die bezahlt dir extra die Fahrt und vllt ist Wien doch sch?n!
Falcos Grab ist dort... 

Oh je 
Bist wohl so ein lieber, braver Junge, das sie dich gar nicht mehr gehen lassen wollen :33
Hat die Dame keine Enkelkinder? Ich k?nnt mir vorstellen, dass sie ziemlich einsam ist...

Aber wir sind doch liebenswert 


///
Ich bin f?r ne Weile nicht hier, nur zu Info


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 17, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ich breche keine Herzen! Daf?r m?ssten sie erstmal in meinem Besitz gewesen sein, aber ich nehme sie nicht an. Die Herzen brechen diejenigen sich damit also selber


Fassade, Fassade, Fassade..... alles nur Fassade! 


Merrymaus said:


> Hast du ein Handy mit Internetanschluss?
> 
> ///
> Ich bin f?r ne Weile nicht hier, nur zu Info


Bingo, Flat ist was tolles und viel Spa? wo auch immer du bist


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 21, 2012)

Lebe Thread! Lebe!


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 21, 2012)

Ich glaube wir sind zu sp?t...


----------



## Okami (Apr 21, 2012)

Ihr schweine.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 21, 2012)

Wir sind die Schweine... und du die Kuh?


----------



## Brox (Apr 21, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Ihr schweine.



was soll das einem mitteilen?


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 21, 2012)

Die Kuh ist ja putzig ........


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 21, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Die Kuh ist ja putzig ........


Das w?rdest du nicht sagen, wenn sie *dich* jagen w?rde


----------



## Okami (Apr 21, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Wir sind die Schweine... und du die Kuh?



 Kannst du sehn wie du m?chtest. 



b?ckdich said:


> was soll das einem mitteilen?



B?ck dich.  Und tu deine arbeit.


----------



## Higawa (Apr 22, 2012)

Hier wird sich geb?ckt?


----------



## Brox (Apr 22, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Kannst du sehn wie du m?chtest.
> 
> 
> 
> B?ck dich.  Und tu deine arbeit.



ich tue meine abeit gerne, allerdings muss ich mich daf?r nicht b?cken.
wie sieht es bei dir aus?


----------



## Okami (Apr 22, 2012)

Higawa said:


> Hier wird sich geb?ckt?



Ja, schau nach unten. B?ckdich ist bereit.



b?ckdich said:


> ich tue meine abeit gerne, allerdings muss ich mich daf?r nicht b?cken.
> wie sieht es bei dir aus?



Ich denke da anders. x)


----------



## Brox (Apr 22, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Ja, schau nach unten. B?ckdich ist bereit.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich denke da anders. x)



ob du denkst, interessiert keinen. du musst es schon tun.


----------



## Okami (Apr 22, 2012)

Da ist jemand ganz ernst. Gef?llt mir.


----------



## Mochi (Apr 22, 2012)

was'n los hier?


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 22, 2012)

Ōkami ist ja richtig autorit?risch hier


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 22, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> was'n los hier?


Analchie! Blanke Analchie 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mochi (Apr 22, 2012)

Ich mag ?rsche, sch?n zum angucken und grabtschen. 


:33


----------



## Okami (Apr 22, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Ōkami ist ja richtig autorit?risch hier



Immer. 



Merrymaus said:


> Ich mag ?rsche, sch?n zum angucken und grabtschen.
> 
> 
> :33



OHJA Ich bevorzuge auch ?rsche.


----------



## Mochi (Apr 22, 2012)

Okami hat Geschmack 

Kann es sein, dass du aus Jamaika kommst laut skype? oder ist das jem ganz anderes? :S


----------



## Okami (Apr 22, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Okami hat Geschmack
> 
> Kann es sein, dass du aus Jamaika kommst laut skype? oder ist das jem ganz anderes? :S



Aufjedn.  

 Ja das bin ich. Wundere dich nicht.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 22, 2012)

RAIDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 22, 2012)

Was denn? Ich hab doch nur ein graues Bild gepostet :ho


----------



## Mochi (Apr 22, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Aufjedn.
> 
> Ja das bin ich. Wundere dich nicht.





Okay, ich dachte schon 



Raidoton said:


> Was denn? Ich hab doch nur ein graues Bild gepostet :ho



Du penner, soll ich dich neggen?


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 23, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Du penner, soll ich dich neggen?


Gute Idee


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 23, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Du penner, soll ich dich neggen?


Aber Merry... 

St?ndig drohst du mir damit! Neg mich doch, dann negge ich dich wegen Beleidigung und alles ist wieder gut... Nachdem ich dich aus der FL und Skype gel?scht habe!! 

Da Bild habe ich auch in einem anderen Forum gepostet, da hat dann eine ihren Tee auf die Tastatur gespuckt


----------



## Okami (Apr 23, 2012)

Mmmm Ich mag spinnen.


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 23, 2012)

Spinnen sind iiiih


----------



## Mochi (Apr 23, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Gute Idee







Raidoton said:


> Aber Merry...
> 
> St?ndig drohst du mir damit! Neg mich doch, dann negge ich dich wegen Beleidigung und alles ist wieder gut... Nachdem ich dich aus der FL und Skype gel?scht habe!!
> 
> Da Bild habe ich auch in einem anderen Forum gepostet, da hat dann eine ihren Tee auf die Tastatur gespuckt



Wann hab dich damit gedroht, du hejl 

L?sch mich doch, denkste das juckt mich? 

Raido, du bist echt ekelhaft


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 23, 2012)

Zickenkrieg!


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 23, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Wann hab dich damit gedroht, du hejl
> 
> L?sch mich doch, denkste das juckt mich?
> 
> Raido, du bist echt ekelhaft


Na als ich das Bild von dieser "Sexpuppe" gepostet habe. Da sagtest du "Ich sollte dich daf?r neggen " 

Schade dass du so denkst. So kriege ich dich wohl nie in's Bett 

Aber hey, ich hab Leben in diesen Thread gebracht und eine hitzige Diskussion entfacht! Mission erf?llt


----------



## Okami (Apr 23, 2012)

Miau. Katzenkampf. *kamera hol und aufnehm*


----------



## Ken-chan (Apr 24, 2012)

heh, wohl eher Furienkampf.


----------



## Okami (Apr 24, 2012)

^ Neuer eh? Willkommen


----------



## Ken-chan (Apr 24, 2012)

Zurzeit noch. ....danke~?


----------



## Okami (Apr 24, 2012)

Kein ding. Wo kommstn genau her?


----------



## Ken-chan (Apr 24, 2012)

Aus ?sterreich.
Du?


----------



## Okami (Apr 24, 2012)

Wir sind nachbarn. Deutschland.


----------



## Ken-chan (Apr 24, 2012)

Ha, hatte ich mir schon gedacht.


----------



## Okami (Apr 24, 2012)

Mitsicherheit. (:


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 24, 2012)

Willkommen neuer ?sterreichischer Mitmensch!


----------



## Ken-chan (Apr 24, 2012)

Danke dir~~


----------



## Mochi (Apr 24, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Na als ich das Bild von dieser "Sexpuppe" gepostet habe. Da sagtest du "Ich sollte dich daf?r neggen "
> 
> Schade dass du so denkst. So kriege ich dich wohl nie in's Bett
> 
> Aber hey, ich hab Leben in diesen Thread gebracht und eine hitzige Diskussion entfacht! Mission erf?llt



An was du dich alles erinnen kannst 

Aha aha, du willst mich ficken? :33

Willst du ein Keks? :33


Hallo EnxSama


----------



## Ken-chan (Apr 24, 2012)

XD

Hallo. Nochmals danke. :33


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 24, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> An was du dich alles erinnen kannst
> 
> Aha aha, du willst mich ficken? :33
> 
> Willst du ein Keks? :33


So ist das bei mir. Wichtige Dinge vergesse ich st?ndig, und an solchen Mist erinnere ich mich ewig 

Na klar, muss mein Single-Dasein ausleben 

Oh nein, ich hab genug Cyber-Kekse. Jemand postet mit jeden Tag ein Bild von einem Keks in's G?stebuch, in einem anderen Forum. Heute war es dieses:Was sie mir wohl damit sagen will?


----------



## Okami (Apr 24, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> An was du dich alles erinnen kannst
> 
> Aha aha, du willst mich ficken? :33
> 
> ...



lol Dein Wortschatz gef?llt mir


----------



## Mochi (Apr 24, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> So ist das bei mir. Wichtige Dinge vergesse ich st?ndig, und an solchen Mist erinnere ich mich ewig
> 
> Na klar, muss mein Single-Dasein ausleben
> 
> Oh nein, ich hab genug Cyber-Kekse. Jemand postet mit jeden Tag ein Bild von einem Keks in's G?stebuch, in einem anderen Forum. Heute war es dieses:Was sie mir wohl damit sagen will?



Mir kommt es vor, als w?rde ich langsam alles vergessen 

Du geiler Sack 
Versuchs doch, mich kriegst du nicht so einfach 

Sie macht mit dir Schluss 



Ōkami said:


> lol Dein Wortschatz gef?llt mir



Nur weil ich ficken gesagt habe, stimmts? 
Du kleine Schlampe


----------



## Ken-chan (Apr 24, 2012)

Ist ja auch ein Wort, dass sofort heraus sticht.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 24, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Mir kommt es vor, als w?rde ich langsam alles vergessen
> 
> Du geiler Sack
> Versuchs doch, mich kriegst du nicht so einfach
> ...


Uii, das klingt gar nicht gut. Als ob du Dinge vergessen willst ): 
Bei mir liegt es einfach daran, dass ich von ganzen Fernsehen / Zocken / Computer L?cher in meinem Hirn habe :S

Ich bin vielleicht notgeil und ich bin vielleicht auch ein Sack, aber ich bin nicht...  Ach warte, da steht ja gar nichts mehr 
Ha, wenn ich dich will dann nehm ich dich ran, da gibt's nicht zu wollen 

Muss man daf?r nicht erstmal zusammen sein? Und es w?re schonmal ein Anfang wenn sie sich entlieben w?rde... 

Und spar dir die vulg?ren Ausdr?cke f?r sp?ter auf


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 24, 2012)

huh hier l?ufts ja hei? zu


----------



## Mochi (Apr 24, 2012)

ENxSAMA said:


> Ist ja auch ein Wort, dass sofort heraus sticht. /awesome



Gar nicht wahr 



Raidoton said:


> Uii, das klingt gar nicht gut. Als ob du Dinge vergessen willst ):
> Bei mir liegt es einfach daran, dass ich von ganzen Fernsehen / Zocken / Computer L?cher in meinem Hirn habe :S
> 
> Ich bin vielleicht notgeil und ich bin vielleicht auch ein Sack, aber ich bin nicht... /yell Ach warte, da steht ja gar nichts mehr /huh
> ...



Manche Dinge m?chte man vergessen...
Du musst die L?cher mit Hirnmasse wiederf?llen!! 

So einer bist du also, aha 

Vllt wusstest du nichts von der Beziehung? 
Raido und die M?dels
:33

Ich f?hl mich grad so dreckig, ich geh in die Dusche und dann ab ins Bett...
alleine


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 24, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Manche Dinge m?chte man vergessen...
> Du musst die L?cher mit Hirnmasse wiederf?llen!!
> 
> So einer bist du also, aha
> ...



Die L?cher sind zu gro? 

Ach, ich bin vielseitig. Mal Fesselspiele, mal Bl?mchensex, kommt ganz drauf an... 

Oh nein, sicher wei? ich auch nichts von dem Kind! Ich bin gearscht D:

Nimm mich mit! 

@SaskeKun
Ja und deswegen solltest du weg! Sonst wirst du noch so verdorben sein wie wir


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 24, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> @SaskeKun
> Ja und deswegen solltest du weg! Sonst wirst du noch so verdorben sein wie wir


Bin ich bereits


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 24, 2012)

Du bist so verdorben wie du aussiehst. Und du siehst aus wie die Unschuld in Person


----------



## Okami (Apr 24, 2012)

Der Thread wird von Tag zu Tag geiler.


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 24, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Du bist so verdorben wie du aussiehst. Und du siehst aus wie die Unschuld in Person


Alles nur Fassade


----------



## Okami (Apr 24, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Alles nur Fassade



Sagen sie alle.


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 24, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Sagen sie alle.


War blo? eine Tatsache


----------



## Okami (Apr 24, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> War blo? eine Tatsache



Dann raus damit !


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 24, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Dann raus damit !


Womit


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 24, 2012)

SaskeKun, es ist doch nicht schlimm unschuldig zu sein. Ich bin mir sicher gerade das gef?llt deinem Freund :33


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 24, 2012)

Dass ich anscheinend unschuldig bin?


----------



## Okami (Apr 25, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Womit



Kein Plan. War high gestern.


----------



## Mochi (Apr 25, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Die L?cher sind zu gro?
> 
> Ach, ich bin vielseitig. Mal Fesselspiele, mal Bl?mchensex, kommt ganz drauf an...
> 
> ...



Vllt hast du ja kein Gehirn ... 

Mit dir wirds also niee langweilig 

Also wie das ?bers Internet gehen soll will ich aber wissen 

Zu sp?t 


Ōkami said:


> Der Thread wird von Tag zu Tag notgeiler.



Korrigiert. :>



Ōkami said:


> Kein Plan. War high gestern.



Von was denn?


----------



## Okami (Apr 25, 2012)

Notgeil...Man ihr versaut mich noch. Dabei bin ich doch so Unschuldig. 




Merrymaus said:


> Von was denn?



Von gestern.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 25, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Vllt hast du ja kein Gehirn ...
> 
> Mit dir wirds also niee langweilig
> 
> ...


Das kann sein, ich brauche auch kein Gehirn, wie die meisten M?nner denke ich mit dem Schwanz 

Naja, auch ich hab meine Grenzen... 

Hmm... Sie hat mich schon 3 mal besucht... Geschlechtsverkehr gab es aber nicht, nur Oralverkehr und Petting 

@Okami
Also hast du "geil" im Sinne von "toll" gemeint?


----------



## EJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Ok, let's try it again


----------



## Okami (Apr 25, 2012)

Flow said:


> Ok, let's try it again



Alright. Let's go.


----------



## Mochi (Apr 25, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Notgeil...Man ihr versaut mich noch. Dabei bin ich doch so Unschuldig.
> 
> Von gestern.



Sicher bist du unschuldig ... 

Mach ich dich geil, oder was? :>



Raidoton said:


> Das kann sein, ich brauche auch kein Gehirn, wie die meisten M?nner denke ich mit dem Schwanz
> 
> Naja, auch ich hab meine Grenzen...
> 
> ...



Macht keinen _gro?en_ Unterschied 

Magst du keine Peitschen? 

Ohhhh


----------



## EJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Yo go first


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 25, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Macht keinen _gro?en_ Unterschied
> 
> Magst du keine Peitschen?
> 
> Ohhhh


 Pass auf, sonst verpr?gel ich dich mit dem Ding, das du so untersch?tzt 

Hm, nicht sonderlich. Ein bisschen Beissen ist okay, aber Peitschen tun sauweh


----------



## Okami (Apr 25, 2012)

Kay homie.  What do you wanna know ?


----------



## EJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello, how are you?


----------



## Okami (Apr 26, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Sicher bist du unschuldig ...
> 
> Mach ich dich geil, oder was? :>



Alter. Lehn Dich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster. 

Total. Mastubiere auch schon seit heute nacht bis jetzt.





Flow said:


> Hello, how are you?



Wanna know In german or do you want to start a conversation here in English ?


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 26, 2012)

Jetzt will hier auch keiner mehr schreiben... Gut gemacht!


----------



## Okami (Apr 26, 2012)

Merrymaus ist wohl der saft ausgegangen.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 26, 2012)

Nee, ich wette sie treibt sich nur woanders rum


----------



## Higawa (Apr 26, 2012)

Merry treibt sich im Naruto Hentai Thread rum


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 26, 2012)

Das kann nur jemand wissen der sich auch dort herumtreibt


----------



## Mochi (Apr 27, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> /wth Pass auf, sonst verpr?gel ich dich mit dem Ding, das du so untersch?tzt /pek
> 
> Hm, nicht sonderlich. Ein bisschen Beissen ist okay, aber Peitschen tun sauweh /uwah



Mit dem kleinen Ding kannst du Menschen verpr?geln? 

Hast schon Erfahrung gesammelt, wa? 



Ōkami said:


> Alter. Lehn Dich nicht so weit aus dem Fenster.
> 
> Total. Mastubiere auch schon seit heute nacht bis jetzt.



Warum nicht? Ich mache das gerne :>

Du musst aber mal schlafen! 



Ōkami said:


> Merrymaus ist wohl der saft ausgegangen.







Raidoton said:


> Nee, ich wette sie treibt sich nur woanders rum



Momentan nicht.



Higawa said:


> Merry treibt sich im Naruto Hentai Thread rum



Ich bin Krebs; ich bin ?berall.



Raidoton said:


> Das kann nur jemand wissen der sich auch dort herumtreibt



Jaaaa


----------



## Okami (Apr 27, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Warum nicht? Ich mache das gerne :>
> 
> Du musst aber mal schlafen!



Merk schon. :> Versautes m?dchen.

N??h, ist ja deine schuld. 

Orangensaft..


----------



## Mochi (Apr 27, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Merk schon. :> Versautes m?dchen.
> 
> N??h, ist ja deine schuld.
> 
> Orangensaft..



Alle t?rkischen M?dchen sind versaut, sie zeigen es nur nicht 

Egal was ich mache, es ist immer meine Schuld. Manchmal glaube ich, ich bin wirklich ein f?rchterlicher Mensch. 

Orangensaft ist lecker und gesund! Ich mache immer selben welchen wenn es Winter ist :33


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 27, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Mit dem kleinen Ding kannst du Menschen verpr?geln?
> 
> Hast schon Erfahrung gesammelt, wa?


Ich w?rde jetzt dein Maul mit dem Ding stopfen, aber ich hab Angst dir einen Zahn auszuschlagen 
Und Merry ohne ihr sch?nes L?cheln w?re einfach nicht Merry 

Nein, hab ich nicht. Wir k?nnen ja welche sammeln! Ich bin der Peitscher :ho



Merrymaus said:


> Egal was ich mache, es ist immer meine Schuld. Manchmal glaube ich, ich bin wirklich ein f?rchterlicher Mensch.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6NqBFDphm0[/YOUTUBE]

Dar?ber haben wir doch schonmal geredet! H?r auf so zu denken sonst komm ich vorbei...


----------



## EJ (Apr 27, 2012)

lol, I meant in German.


----------



## Okami (Apr 27, 2012)

Then be precise next time. 

_"Hello, how are you ?" - "Hallo, wie geht es dir ?"_ 

And btw, Read the OP maybe ?


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 27, 2012)

Flow said:


> lol, I meant in German.


----------



## Higawa (Apr 27, 2012)

So Leute benehmt euch, der Papa ist da


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Ken-chan (Apr 27, 2012)

Gott, ich wei? noch immer nicht ob ich die Show gehasst habe, oder geliebt. xD


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 27, 2012)

Wenn du dich noch an sie erinnerst, hast du sie wohl ?fters gesehen. Und wer guckt schon was, das er hasst? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8G-gbKoe4DE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ken-chan (Apr 27, 2012)

Ich habe die Show jeden Abend gesehen... f?r eine sehr lange Zeit... mehrmalige Wiederholungen.

.... jap... glaube ich hasse die doch nicht. xD


----------



## Higawa (Apr 27, 2012)

Habe sie geliebt!
Bin das Baby musst mich liebhaben dadada.. xD


Wie alt seit en ihr alle so? Ich brauch immer mal ne Alters?bersicht 

Ich werd 22 :33


----------



## Ken-chan (Apr 27, 2012)

lol ja - an das kann ich mich noch sehr gut errinern. xD

22


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 27, 2012)

Ich bin 1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1 Jahre alt!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Einfach googlen xD


----------



## Mochi (Apr 27, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ich w?rde jetzt dein Maul mit dem Ding stopfen, aber ich hab Angst dir einen Zahn auszuschlagen /LOS
> Und Merry ohne ihr sch?nes L?cheln w?re einfach nicht Merry /tomato
> 
> Nein, hab ich nicht. Wir k?nnen ja welche sammeln! Ich bin der Peitscher :ho
> ...



Ich glaub, du k?nnest meinen Mund eher mit nem Chupa chups vollstopfen als mit deinem Glied 
Awww war ein langer Leidensweg bis zu diesem L?cheln und der ist noch nicht vorbei.... 
Ich schw?r, ich k?nnt mir manchmal in den Arsch bei?en >__<

NEIN! Ich bin eine sehr dominante Frau, ich peitsche! 
Au?erdem krieg ich schon nen blauen Fleck wenn ich jemand leicht boxt, also so kumpelm??iges boxen wenn ihr versteht was ich meine xD

Aber was soll ich denn machen, wenn ich doch sehe das Leute hinter meinem R?cken sich ?ber mich beschweren und es mir nicht mal ins Gesicht sagen k?nnen? Mir wird immer wieder gesagt, sei es ins Gesicht oder hinter meinem R?cken, wie schlecht, dumm, wertlos und unf?hig ich bin und irgendwann glaubst du es selber. Mein Selbstbewusstsein ist mit der 7. Klasse nahezu verschwunden, ich will so vieles machen aber habe Angst zu scheitern und dass dann alle auf mich n?rgeln und traue mir einfach nicht viel zu.
Ich wei? einfach nicht was ich machen soll 



Higawa said:


> So Leute benehmt euch, der Papa ist da




Meine Reaktion lol 

Die Dinos pek
Sogar meine Gro?eltern haben das gerne geguckt OBWOHL sie kein Deutsch verstehen 



Higawa said:


> Habe sie geliebt!
> Bin das Baby musst mich liebhaben dadada.. xD
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin 19, werde in weniger als 5 Monaten 20


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 27, 2012)

Warum ist hier (fast) jeder 22


Merrymaus said:


> Awww war ein langer Leidensweg bis zu diesem L?cheln und der ist noch nicht vorbei....
> 
> Aber was soll ich denn machen, wenn ich doch sehe das Leute hinter meinem R?cken sich ?ber mich beschweren und es mir nicht mal ins Gesicht sagen k?nnen? Mir wird immer wieder gesagt, sei es ins Gesicht oder hinter meinem R?cken, wie schlecht, dumm, wertlos und unf?hig ich bin und irgendwann glaubst du es selber. Mein Selbstbewusstsein ist mit der 7. Klasse nahezu verschwunden, ich will so vieles machen aber habe Angst zu scheitern und dass dann alle auf mich n?rgeln und traue mir einfach nicht viel zu.
> Ich wei? einfach nicht was ich machen soll


Irgendwie h?tte ich das ganze gerade selber schreiben k?nnen  



ach ja und ich habe die Dinos auch sehr gerne geguckt!


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 28, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Ich glaub, du k?nnest meinen Mund eher mit nem Chupa chups vollstopfen als mit deinem Glied
> Awww war ein langer Leidensweg bis zu diesem L?cheln und der ist noch nicht vorbei....
> Ich schw?r, ich k?nnt mir manchmal in den Arsch bei?en >__<


Da k?nntest du recht haben: 
Aber du darfst nie, nie niemals nie aufgeben! Es lohnt sich, da bin ich mir ganz sicher 
Soll ich nicht lieber in deinen Hintern bei?en? :ho



Merrymaus said:


> NEIN! Ich bin eine sehr dominante Frau, ich peitsche!
> Au?erdem krieg ich schon nen blauen Fleck wenn ich jemand leicht boxt, also so kumpelm??iges boxen wenn ihr versteht was ich meine xD


Dann lass uns abwecheln! Erst peitsche ich, dann ich, dann darfst ich, und dann wieder ich, okay? 
Oh, also bist du eine zarte Blume? Das h?tte ich mir denken k?nnen ;D



Merrymaus said:


> Aber was soll ich denn machen, wenn ich doch sehe das Leute hinter meinem R?cken sich ?ber mich beschweren und es mir nicht mal ins Gesicht sagen k?nnen? Mir wird immer wieder gesagt, sei es ins Gesicht oder hinter meinem R?cken, wie schlecht, dumm, wertlos und unf?hig ich bin und irgendwann glaubst du es selber. Mein Selbstbewusstsein ist mit der 7. Klasse nahezu verschwunden, ich will so vieles machen aber habe Angst zu scheitern und dass dann alle auf mich n?rgeln und traue mir einfach nicht viel zu.


Solche Geschichten h?re ich viel zu oft, und dann muss ich mich fragen, in was f?r Gegenden ihr alle lebt... 
Also ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen, warum Leute dir das weismachen wollen. Aber ich verstehe wie schwer es ist, da nicht anzufangen den Unsinn irgendwann zu glauben. Und man kann sich ja auch nicht immer von solchen falschen Leuten fern halten :/

Aber das wichtigste ist, dass du dir selber treu bleibst! Lass dir nicht einreden dass du so sein musst, wie andere dich haben wollen. 



Merrymaus said:


> Sogar meine Gro?eltern haben das gerne geguckt OBWOHL sie kein Deutsch verstehen


Bestimmt hat das deine Gro?eltern an die gute, alte Steinzeit erinnert... 

@SaskeKun
Weil in Deutschland vor 22 Jahren die Geburtenrate noch in Ordnung war xD


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 28, 2012)

die Dinos 

Baby und sein Vater waren meine Favoriten pek


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 28, 2012)

ane said:


> die Dinos
> 
> Baby und sein Vater waren meine Favoriten pek


Gab es etwa noch andere Charaktere?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 28, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Gab es etwa noch andere Charaktere?



der alte Sonn, Robbie, war s??. die Episode, wo er an den Mond heulen sollte, gef?llt mir auch

aber Baby und "nicht die Mama" 

ich muss die Serie downloaden. so viel Heimweh


----------



## Krombacher (Apr 28, 2012)

DIE DINOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS <3333333



SaskeKun said:


> Warum ist hier (fast) jeder 22



Ich bin 17 :>


----------



## Ken-chan (Apr 28, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Warum ist hier (fast) jeder 22Irgendwie h?tte ich das ganze gerade selber schreiben k?nnen



Alle coolen sinds. (:



Merrymaus said:


> Ich bin 19, werde in weniger als 5 Monaten 20





Krombacher said:


> Ich bin 17 :>



oooops 

j/k

uff - ich fand die Gro?mutter am genialsten. Alte, sarkastische Hexe. xD


----------



## Okami (Apr 28, 2012)

Higawa said:


> Habe sie geliebt!
> Bin das Baby musst mich liebhaben dadada.. xD
> 
> 
> ...



Hab Die Dinos gehasst. _*Pfanne aufn Kopf hau*_


Ich bin 48.


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 28, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Ich bin 48.


Ja sicher


----------



## Okami (Apr 29, 2012)

Gut hab gelogen..bin eig. 8.


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 29, 2012)

So siehst du auch aus


----------



## Mochi (Apr 29, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Irgendwie h?tte ich das ganze gerade selber schreiben k?nnen ): /hug
> 
> ach ja und ich habe die Dinos auch sehr gerne geguckt!



B?se Menschen gibt es auch in Luxemburg ):

Yay! 



Raidoton said:


> Da k?nntest du recht haben:
> Aber du darfst nie, nie niemals nie aufgeben! Es lohnt sich, da bin ich mir ganz sicher
> Soll ich nicht lieber in deinen Hintern bei?en? /ho
> 
> ...


Ich hab ganz vergessen, dass auch so gro?e Lutscher gibt! 
Lass meinen Hintern in Ruhe D:<
Und peitschen darfst du mich erst recht nicht 
Ich bin keine zarte Blume! 

Liegt nicht an der Gegend, sondern an den beschissenen Leuten. Aber ich gesehen dass es so etwas wie Gerechtigkeit gibt, wenn man ein schlechtes Karma hat (:
Warscheinlich sind sie selber unzufrieden mit sich sebst und unsicher, oder haben Spa? daran andere fertig zu machen...

Ja, das sollte ich. Danke 

Fick dich D:<



Raidoton said:


> Gab es etwa noch andere Charaktere? /LOS



Also wirklich 
Papa Earl, Mama Fran, Robbie, Charlene, Baby, Roy (Freund von Earl), Spike (Freund von Robbie), der Chef und die Freundin von der Mama 



ane said:


> der ?ltere Sonn, Robbie, war s??. die Episode, wo er  den Mond heulen sollte, gef?llt mir auch
> 
> aber Baby und "nicht die Mama" /awesome
> 
> ich muss die Serie downloaden. so viel Heimweh



Haha daran kann ich mich noch erinnern xD

Ja, ich vermisse die Serie auch ):



ENxSAMA said:


> Alle coolen sinds. (:
> 
> oooops /awesome
> 
> ...



Pfff ich bin cooler als ihr <:

Die Oma war toll, doch am liebsten mochte ich Charlene C:


----------



## Ken-chan (Apr 29, 2012)

Nad????????????rlich. 

Echt? Nice! : D Die wird leider so oft vergessen. X:


----------



## Mochi (Apr 29, 2012)

Ja, leider, dabei kann ich mich noch erinnern an die Folge als ihr "schwanz" (jaja ) gewachsen ist xD
Ich war so verwirrt bei der Folge :>


----------



## Okami (Apr 30, 2012)

Bissel mehr Niveau hier. Also echt. Ne ne neee.


----------



## Mochi (Apr 30, 2012)

Sag die mit so einem Avatar D:


----------



## Okami (Apr 30, 2012)

Verk?rpert nur mein sch?nes Ich wieder.


----------



## Mochi (Apr 30, 2012)

Sch?n ist was anderes :<


----------



## Okami (Apr 30, 2012)

Sch?nheit liegt im Auge des betrachters !


----------



## Ken-chan (Apr 30, 2012)

Aber....
_Der Mensch ist doch ein Augentier - sch?ne Dinge w?nsch ich mir~_

Und das ist nicht sch?n. ;o;


----------



## Okami (Apr 30, 2012)

Meh. Sch?nheit ist relativ. Wird zu ?berbewerted.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 30, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Fick dich D:<


Ich glaube du hast dich verschrieben... 

Ich hab auch einen neuen, wundersch?nen Ava


----------



## SaskeKun (Apr 30, 2012)

ENxSAMA said:


> Aber....
> _Der Mensch ist doch ein Augentier - sch?ne Dinge w?nsch ich mir~_
> 
> Und das ist nicht sch?n. ;o;


Auch ein Rammstein-Fan?:33


----------



## Mochi (Apr 30, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Sch?nheit liegt im Auge des betrachters !



Dann bist du blind 



ENxSAMA said:


> Aber....
> _Der Mensch ist doch ein Augentier - sch?ne Dinge w?nsch ich mir~_
> 
> Und das ist nicht sch?n. ;o;








Raidoton said:


> Ich glaube du hast dich verschrieben...
> 
> Ich hab auch einen neuen, wundersch?nen Ava



Ihhhhh.....


----------



## Okami (Apr 30, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Dann bist du blind



Ich z?hle nur auf die "Inneren" werte.


----------



## Mochi (Apr 30, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Ich z?hle nur auf die "Inneren" werte.



Was f?r innere Werte hat dein Vieh bitte?


----------



## Okami (Apr 30, 2012)

<.< Du raffst meine anspielung nicht. Und eig. meinte ich das auch "generell" M?uschen.


----------



## Mochi (Apr 30, 2012)

Weil ich nicht so pervers bin wie du


----------



## Okami (Apr 30, 2012)

Ich bin nicht pervers...:/ meine Hormone spielen halt hin und wieder verr?ckt.  Hab sie nicht so im griff, weisste.


----------



## Mochi (Apr 30, 2012)

Ja ja ja...


----------



## Okami (Apr 30, 2012)

Is so.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[img]http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m2nux5TBR71qkdrxa.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Mochi (Apr 30, 2012)

was war das??? DX

Du machst mir Angst ;__;


----------



## Raidoton (May 1, 2012)

@Merry
Kiss me!


----------



## Mochi (May 1, 2012)

kanns nicht sehen :33


----------



## Raidoton (May 1, 2012)

Und jetzt?


----------



## Okami (May 1, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> was war das??? DX
> 
> Du machst mir Angst ;__;



War nicht meine absicht.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 1, 2012)

I will learn this shit someday. but not today


----------



## Okami (May 1, 2012)

^Why not today ? Maybe its the best timing for it.


----------



## Mochi (May 1, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Und jetzt?



Omg ich hab nur den Kopf gesehen und sofort den Spoiler zugemacht!! 

Ich hasse dich!



Ōkami said:


> War nicht meine absicht.





Ich hasse dich!



jNdee said:


> I will learn this shit someday. but not today



maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Raidoton (May 1, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Omg ich hab nur den Kopf gesehen und sofort den Spoiler zugemacht!!
> 
> Ich hasse dich!


Was hast du gegen Schlurp?


----------



## Okami (May 1, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Ich hasse dich!



Nichts neues.. tun viele.

Nomnomnom


----------



## Mochi (May 1, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Was hast du gegen Schlurp?



Schlurp hab ich schon immer gehasst 



Ōkami said:


> Nichts neues.. tun viele.
> 
> Nomnomnom



Kann ich mir denken 


Soo s????


----------



## SaskeKun (May 1, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Soo s????


        !


----------



## Okami (May 1, 2012)

St?rkt nur mein ego. 

Ja ne ? <3 Liebe Hunde.


----------



## Mochi (May 1, 2012)

Egobraut :>

Hunde sind goldig


----------



## Okami (May 1, 2012)

Mund zu es zieht !

Ja sind sie..


----------



## Raidoton (May 1, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Schlurp hab ich schon immer gehasst


Es hat dich aber lieb. Siehst du! Es hat dich zum schlecken gern


----------



## Krombacher (May 1, 2012)

Okami hat dir deine Mutter nicht gesagt dass es gef?hrlich ist Bilder von sich ins Internet zu stellen?


----------



## Okami (May 1, 2012)

Krombacher said:


> Okami hat dir deine Mutter nicht gesagt dass es gef?hrlich ist Bilder von sich ins Internet zu stellen?



Fake bilder, mein lieber. Bin m?nnlich, schwarz, und mein Penis ist 35 cm lang. Interesse ?


----------



## Mochi (May 1, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Mund zu es zieht !
> 
> Ja sind sie..








Raidoton said:


> Es hat dich aber lieb. Siehst du! Es hat dich zum schlecken gern



es kann ja dich schlecken..



Ōkami said:


> Fake bilder, mein lieber. Bin m?nnlich, schwarz, und mein Penis ist 35 cm lang. Interesse ?



Ich h?re...


----------



## Raidoton (May 2, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Fake bilder, mein lieber. Bin m?nnlich, schwarz, und mein Penis ist 35 cm lang. Interesse ?


Kommst du vielleicht aus Brasilien?


----------



## Okami (May 2, 2012)

Nun gut...jetzt h?ren wir mal auf mit dem versauten kram hier. :/


----------



## Krombacher (May 2, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Fake bilder, mein lieber. Bin m?nnlich, schwarz, und mein Penis ist 35 cm lang. Interesse ?



An einem K?rpertausch? Gerne.


----------



## Mochi (May 3, 2012)

Krombacher, hast du es n?tig? :33


----------



## Okami (May 3, 2012)

Bestimmt.  

Hey Merry, ist bei dir alles in Ordnung ?


----------



## Mochi (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Raidoton (May 3, 2012)

Und mich anschw?rzen wenn ich widerliche Bilder poste


----------



## Krombacher (May 3, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Krombacher, hast du es n?tig? :33



Nein, mein wei?er 40 cm Penis ?bertrifft den von Okami bei weitem.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (May 3, 2012)

Wow ihr seit aber mal ein paar schmutzfinke hier?


----------



## Mochi (May 3, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Und mich anschw?rzen wenn ich widerliche Bilder poste



Der ist doch niedlich! :33
Ich hab extra nach nem Typ gesucht, der dir ?hnelt 



Krombacher said:


> Nein, mein wei?er 40 cm Penis ?bertrifft den von Okami bei weitem.



Zu lang ist auch nicht gut 



Yasopp said:


> Wow ihr seit aber mal ein paar schmutzfinke hier?



Wir sollten alle in ein "Hamam" gehen :33


----------



## Raidoton (May 3, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Der ist doch niedlich! :33
> Ich hab extra nach nem Typ gesucht, der dir ?hnelt


NOCH sehe ich nicht so schlimm aus 



Merrymaus said:


> Zu lang ist auch nicht gut


lol, wollte ich auch gerade sagen. Mit so 'nem Ding muss man sich schon an Pferden vergehen oder so


----------



## Mochi (May 3, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> NOCH sehe ich nicht so schlimm aus
> 
> lol, wollte ich auch gerade sagen. Mit so 'nem Ding muss man sich schon an Pferden vergehen oder so



NOCH 

Wer wei?, wer wei? ...


----------



## Mochi (May 4, 2012)

Ich hab die ganze Nacht nicht geschlafen ;___;


----------



## Raidoton (May 4, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Ich hab die ganze Nacht nicht geschlafen ;___;


Die ganze Nacht nicht?  Was ist denn jetzt schon wieder bei dir los?


----------



## Mochi (May 4, 2012)

Ich konnte einfach nicht schlafen... kann seit 3 Tagen nicht mehr gut schlafen, penn erst um 5 Uhr ein. Diesmal gar nicht


----------



## Okami (May 4, 2012)

:/ @Merry


----------



## Raidoton (May 4, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Ich konnte einfach nicht schlafen... kann seit 3 Tagen nicht mehr gut schlafen, penn erst um 5 Uhr ein. Diesmal gar nicht


Schon was dagegen versucht? Sch?fchen z?hlen, Tabletten, ein gute Nacht Lied, masturbieren... Gibt vieles was helfen soll 
Hoffentlich legt sich das schnell. So viel Schlaflosigkeit ist echt ungesund


----------



## Mochi (May 4, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> :/ @Merry







Raidoton said:


> Schon was dagegen versucht? Sch?fchen z?hlen, Tabletten, ein gute Nacht Lied, masturbieren... Gibt vieles was helfen soll
> Hoffentlich legt sich das schnell. So viel Schlaflosigkeit ist echt ungesund



Schafe z?hlen hat bei mir noch nie funktioniert, ist mir zu doof imagin?re Schafe zu z?hlen, Tabletten mach mich aktiv (lol ), zu Nachtliedern kann ich nicht einschlafen und masturbeiren eher nicht ...
Ich hab zwei Stunden lang gezeichnet, weder meine Hand noch mein Kopf waren m?de ... 
Ich denke wenn ich heute so um 10 ins Bett gehe (hab Sturmfrei ) dann klappt das schon... hoffentlich.
Vielleicht ist es auch stressbedingt, ich muss echt mal aus meinem Umfeld raus


----------



## Krombacher (May 4, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Zu lang ist auch nicht gut



Das sagst du nur weil du noch nie eine Nacht mit mir verbracht hast 



Raidoton said:


> lol, wollte ich auch gerade sagen. Mit so 'nem Ding muss man sich schon an Pferden vergehen oder so



Oder an Pferdefressen


----------



## Mochi (May 4, 2012)

Krombacher said:


> Das sagst du nur weil du noch nie eine Nacht mit mir verbracht hast



Aber aber anatomisch gesehen und so 



> Oder an Pferdefressen



Ihhhh....


----------



## Raidoton (May 4, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Vielleicht ist es auch stressbedingt, ich muss echt mal aus meinem Umfeld raus


Ja, das solltest du wohl... Aber ist nicht so einfach, wa? :/



Merrymaus said:


> Aber aber anatomisch gesehen und so


Kommt drauf an was vorher schon alles drin war... 
Das erinnert mich daran, dass ich mal mit einer schlafen wollte, und es am Ende daran gescheitert ist, dass mein Tuktuk nicht in ihre Mumu passen wollte... 
Ihr war das peinlich, ich dagegen war einfach nur etwas frustriert


----------



## Brox (May 4, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Ich konnte einfach nicht schlafen... kann seit 3 Tagen nicht mehr gut schlafen, penn erst um 5 Uhr ein. Diesmal gar nicht



hast du keinen geregelten alltag, wenn du dir es erlauben kannst, bis um 5 uhr aufzubleiben?


----------



## Mochi (May 5, 2012)

^ ich mach momentan nichts, werde aber demn?chst arbeiten und f?hrerschein machen ;D



OMG NF STIRBT! FCS UND HOU SIND WEG! UND SOGAR MEMBERS!!!! 
HILFEEEEE!!! ;_______________;


----------



## Raidoton (May 5, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> ^ ich mach momentan nichts, werde aber demn?chst arbeiten und f?hrerschein machen ;D
> 
> OMG NF STIRBT! FCS UND HOU SIND WEG! UND SOGAR MEMBERS!!!!
> HILFEEEEE!!! ;_______________;


Als was denn? 

Und klingt als w?rde man hier den Mist beseitigen... 
Hier sollten wir sicher sein... o.o


----------



## Okami (May 5, 2012)

@NF  

Weg mit dem dreck.

Hauptsache der Deutsch Thread bleibt wie eh und jeh bestehn. 

Mal sehn, wer/was als n?chstes dran ist. (:


----------



## WT (May 5, 2012)

Ich spreche deutche klein aber ich mochte "gelearnen"


----------



## Okami (May 5, 2012)

Gelearnen lmfao. Thats a good start.


----------



## Slice (May 5, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> OMG NF STIRBT! FCS UND HOU SIND WEG! UND SOGAR MEMBERS!!!!
> HILFEEEEE!!! ;_______________;



Viel schlimmer ist das das Theatre weg ist...

Und das Shit und andere user gel?scht wurden...


----------



## Okami (May 5, 2012)

Was heult ihr alle so rum.


----------



## SaskeKun (May 5, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Was heult ihr alle so rum.


Genau


----------



## Mochi (May 5, 2012)

Ich heule nicht!


----------



## Okami (May 5, 2012)

Ach gottchen komm mal her. Ich wisch dir die tr?nchen ab.


----------



## Mochi (May 5, 2012)

*geht zu Okami*


----------



## Raidoton (May 5, 2012)

Na ist ja jetzt scheinbar alles wieder beim alten


----------



## Higawa (May 5, 2012)

Bathhouse noch da


----------



## Okami (May 5, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> *geht zu Okami*



*streichel* 



Higawa said:


> Bathhouse noch da



Wtf Was isn mit deiner Signatur du freak.


----------



## Raidoton (May 5, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> *streichel*


Macht ruhig weiter und beachtet mich gar nicht


----------



## Okami (May 6, 2012)

hehehe


heheheee


hehe.....



Nix perverses Raido.


----------



## Mochi (May 6, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> *streichel*







Raidoton said:


> Macht ruhig weiter und beachtet mich gar nicht



Arsch, raus mit dir 




Ōkami said:


> hehehe
> 
> 
> heheheee
> ...



Nat?rlich nicht.


----------



## Okami (May 6, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Arsch, raus mit dir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IS SO MAN GLAUB MIR HALT NICHT :/ 
Das avy hat nichts zu sagen meine liebe.


----------



## Mochi (May 6, 2012)

Okay....


----------



## Okami (May 6, 2012)

Good girl.


----------



## SaskeKun (May 6, 2012)

Immer das selbe hier.....


----------



## Okami (May 6, 2012)

Wasn ?


----------



## Raidoton (May 6, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Immer das selbe hier.....


Ja ?nder mal was daran, Darling


----------



## SaskeKun (May 6, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Wasn ?


nix nix 


Raidoton said:


> Ja ?nder mal was daran, Darling


----------



## Raidoton (May 7, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


>


Oh, das ist aber ein liebes Geschenk von dir 
 Danke!


----------



## Mochi (May 7, 2012)

Das Leben ist doof und ich hab Hunger.


----------



## Okami (May 7, 2012)

Wie wahr. Ess was?


----------



## Raidoton (May 7, 2012)

Heute ist Raido-Tag!
Jeden Tag ist Raido-Tag!
Einen sch?nen Raido-Tag!


----------



## Mochi (May 7, 2012)

Hab ich jetzt, f?hl mich trotzdem doof :/

Raido h?rt sich schei?e an.


----------



## Okami (May 7, 2012)

Och :/ 
Komm. 
Wir spammen bissel rum.















































































Voll lahm.


----------



## Raidoton (May 7, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Raido h?rt sich schei?e an.


Von 'ner T?rkin zu h?ren was schei?e klingt ist ironisch... 
Ist ein japanischer Name, und nach japanischen Standards toll


----------



## Mochi (May 7, 2012)

Von ner t?rkin??? Werden wirt hier rassistisch oder was? 
Schei? Kartoffel-Nazi 

Raido h?rt sich trotzdem doof an 



//
Mein Bruder ist im Krankenhaus, ich bin so oft hin und her gelatscht wegen dem


----------



## Okami (May 7, 2012)

Isch weiss wo dein Haus wohnt.


----------



## SaskeKun (May 7, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Oh, das ist aber ein liebes Geschenk von dir
> Danke!


.....zur H?lle mit dir


----------



## Raidoton (May 7, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Von ner t?rkin??? Werden wirt hier rassistisch oder was?
> Schei? Kartoffel-Nazi


Na dass du sofort so aggressiv wirst, wundert mich auch nicht. Wieso versteht ihr keinen Spa?? 




SaskeKun said:


> .....zur H?lle mit dir


Oh, ich komme dich gerne besuchen!


----------



## SaskeKun (May 7, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Oh, ich komme dich gerne besuchen!


Ich passe


----------



## Raidoton (May 7, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Ich passe


Na wenn ich schonmal in der H?lle bin, kann ich dich doch besuchen kommen


----------



## Mochi (May 7, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Isch weiss wo dein Haus wohnt.



Dau, ich weisch wo dau bett pennen tut.



Raidoton said:


> Na dass du sofort so aggressiv wirst, wundert mich auch nicht. Wieso versteht ihr keinen Spa??
> 
> 
> Oh, ich komme dich gerne besuchen!



Ich bin eine sehr temperamentvolle Person. Manche M?nner finden so etwas sehr sexy 

Luxembourg ist weniger als 20 Minuten von mir entfernt


----------



## Raidoton (May 7, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Ich bin eine sehr temperamentvolle Person. Manche M?nner finden so etwas sehr sexy


Ja, aber dann sollte man nicht so knuddelig s?? aussehen x3



Merrymaus said:


> Luxembourg ist weniger als 20 Minuten von mir entfernt


Ich auch... Wenn ich einen Highspeed-Jet benutze


----------



## SaskeKun (May 7, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Na wenn ich schonmal in der H?lle bin, kann ich dich doch besuchen kommen


Tu mir das nicht an 



Merrymaus said:


> Luxembourg ist weniger als 20 Minuten von mir entfernt


Kannst mich ja besuchen kommen:33


----------



## Okami (May 7, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Dau, ich weisch wo dau bett pennen tut.



Escht ? Voll krass aldaaa. Deine Muddah kauft bei KIK ein ! Hah voll die disse man.


----------



## Raidoton (May 7, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Tu mir das nicht an


Wovor hast du Angst? :33


----------



## SaskeKun (May 8, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Wovor hast du Angst? :33


Vor dir nicht


----------



## Mochi (May 8, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ja, aber dann sollte man nicht so knuddelig s?? aussehen x3



Ich kann doch nichts daf?r!! 
Denkst du, ich will so aussehen? 



SaskeKun said:


> Kannst mich ja besuchen kommen:33







Ōkami said:


> Escht ? Voll krass aldaaa. Deine Muddah kauft bei KIK ein ! Hah voll die disse man.



Dau Mam muss bei KIK anschaffen gehen.


----------



## Raidoton (May 8, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Vor dir nicht


Du weichst der Frage scheinbar aus. Das sagt alles. Du hast Angst deinem Freund untreu zu werden...


----------



## Mochi (May 8, 2012)

Untreu werden mit dir...?


----------



## Raidoton (May 8, 2012)

Du w?rdest es auch


----------



## Okami (May 8, 2012)

Moin Ihr Luschen.


----------



## Raidoton (May 8, 2012)

Moin Oberlusche!
Mit 'ner Erk?ltung Fr?hjahrsputz zu machen ist keine gute Idee...


----------



## Okami (May 8, 2012)

Ich steh dazu. 

K?nntest bei mir mal weiter putzen. 
Bekommst auch was daf?r. 
N' lolli.


----------



## Okami (May 8, 2012)

*Thread vollspam*
Hab ja sonst nichts zu tun.



Merrymaus said:


> Dau Mam muss bei KIK anschaffen gehen.



Wo her weischt du...isch schlag dir voll auf fress !


----------



## Raidoton (May 8, 2012)

Darauf fall ich nicht rein. Sicher hattest du gerstern Nacht eine Orgie, und das mache ich nicht sauber


----------



## SaskeKun (May 8, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Du weichst der Frage scheinbar aus. Das sagt alles. Du hast Angst deinem Freund untreu zu werden...


Ich weiche ?berhaupt nichts aus. Au?erdem habe ich keine Angst davor, weil ich wei? dass das sowieso nicht passieren wird


Merrymaus said:


> Untreu werden mit dir...?


:rofl


----------



## Raidoton (May 8, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Ich weiche ?berhaupt nichts aus. Au?erdem habe ich keine Angst davor, weil ich wei? dass das sowieso nicht passieren wird


Nat?rlich nicht! Vergebene Frauen sind f?r mich tabu


----------



## Okami (May 8, 2012)

Als        ob.


----------



## Raidoton (May 8, 2012)

Ist soooooooo


----------



## Okami (May 8, 2012)

Erz?hls der wand.


----------



## Okami (May 10, 2012)

Alter, kinners.

Wieso ist das hier so tod?


Tut was dagegen.


Hopp auf auf.


Man ihr seid so lahm.


----------



## Raidoton (May 10, 2012)

Ich hab schon mehrmals ?berlegt hier rein zu schreiben, aber etwas hat mich davon abgehalten... Ich mag euch einfach nicht


----------



## Mochi (May 10, 2012)

Raido mag mich nicht


----------



## Okami (May 10, 2012)

Ach kommt schon, leute.
Habt euch lieb.
Macht liebe.
Und vermehrt euch !


----------



## Raidoton (May 10, 2012)

F?r heute ist mir der Saft ausgegangen. Vielleicht morgen


----------



## Garrus Vakarian (May 10, 2012)

lol I'm learning german too!
(just started)
Weis Gu?


----------



## Alicia (May 10, 2012)

Guten Abend, ich habe schon Morgen eine Pr?fung Deutsch ?ber die Relativpronomen und der Konjuktiv I


----------



## Garrus Vakarian (May 10, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Guten Abend, ich habe schon Morgen eine Pr?fung Deutsch ?ber die Relativpronomen und der Konjuktiv I


What's wrong?


----------



## Alicia (May 10, 2012)

Garrus Vakarian said:


> What's wrong?



Nichts gelernt


----------



## Raidoton (May 10, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Guten Abend, ich habe schon Morgen eine Pr?fung Deutsch ?ber die Relativpronomen und der Konjuktiv I


Dann mal viel Gl?ck!


----------



## Alicia (May 10, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Dann mal viel Gl?ck!



Ja danke, ich werde es brauchen, ich m?sse noch 3 Seiten Wortschatz studieren!


----------



## Alicia (May 10, 2012)

Ich m?sse sagen, dass meine Deutsch nicht eh.... hoch gen?gend ist um mit einem f?lligen Deutscher zu sprechen


----------



## Raidoton (May 10, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Ich m?sse sagen, dass meine Deutsch nicht eh.... hoch gen?gend ist um mit einem f?lligen Deutscher zu sprechen


Was auch immer du sagen wolltest, du hast wohl recht  Also um ein paar Dinge zu korrigieren; m?ssen = muss, hoch gen?gend = gut genug, Deutscher = Deutschen. Aber was meinst du mit "f?lligen Deutscher"? Ein f?lliger Deutscher w?re das hier: Aber ich finde, du kannst schon ganz gut deutsch


----------



## Garrus Vakarian (May 10, 2012)

Ich bin Garrus, bist du?


----------



## Alicia (May 11, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Was auch immer du sagen wolltest, du hast wohl recht  Also um ein paar Dinge zu korrigieren; m?ssen = muss, hoch gen?gend = gut genug, Deutscher = Deutschen. Aber was meinst du mit "f?lligen Deutscher"? Ein f?lliger Deutscher w?re das hier: Aber ich finde, du kannst schon ganz gut deutsch



Mein Gott, ich meinte dass nicht!   Ich meine damit, die Leute mit Deutsch als Muttersprache. 
Und meiner Lehrer wird mich ermorden wenn er dieser Fehler auf _mussen_ sieht


----------



## SaskeKun (May 11, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Mein Gott, ich meinte dass nicht!   Ich meine damit, die Leute mit Deutsch als Muttersprache.
> Und meiner Lehrer wird mich ermorden wenn er dieser Fehler auf _mussen_ sieht


Ja wir wissen schon was du meinst um zu korrigieren, es hei?t "mein Lehrer" und "wenn er diese Fehler sieht", lass das m?ssen einfach weg, das klingt sonst komisch

und ich finde dein Deutsch auch relativ gut. Wie lange lernst du denn schon Deutsch?


----------



## Alicia (May 11, 2012)

Eh... ungef?hr 3 Jahre lang, zur Schule nat?rlich.


----------



## SaskeKun (May 11, 2012)

Und da macht ihr schon Konjunktiv I? Das habe ich erst nach 8 Jahren gemacht Ich wusste zwar schon seit einer Ewigkeit wie das ging, aber meine Mitsch?ler waren daf?r irgendwie zu bl?d...


----------



## Raidoton (May 11, 2012)

Lernt deutsch! Es k?nnte n?tzlich sein wenn ihr euch mit den zuk?nftigen Weltherrschern verst?ndigen k?nnt


----------



## Mochi (May 11, 2012)

DAS VIERTE REICH.


----------



## SaskeKun (May 11, 2012)

Ihr Nazis


----------



## Raidoton (May 11, 2012)

Nenn mich nochmal so und ich maschier in dich rein


----------



## SaskeKun (May 11, 2012)

Meine Kettens?ge steht bereit.


----------



## Raidoton (May 11, 2012)

Kann das kleine Fr?ulein ?berhaupt damit umgehen?


----------



## SaskeKun (May 11, 2012)

Klar. Was denkst du was ich in meiner Freizeit so mache? Ich f?lle damit nicht nur B?ume um.


----------



## Alicia (May 11, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> DAS VIERTE REICH.





SaskeKun said:


> Ihr Nazis



Griechenland


----------



## 0 (May 11, 2012)

.


----------



## Mochi (May 11, 2012)

ICH BIN DER OBERNAZI HIER.


----------



## Raidoton (May 12, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> ICH BIN DER OBERNAZI HIER.


Du bist ein Fischkopp!


----------



## Alicia (May 12, 2012)

Wie Spongebob Schwammkopf?


----------



## Raidoton (May 12, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Wie Spongebob Schwammkopf?


Nein, der ist ein Schwammkopf 
Und mehr wei? ich auch nicht ?ber dieses Wesen


----------



## Mochi (May 12, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Du bist ein Fischkopp!



Geht gar nicht, ich hab eine Fischphobie.


Wirklich


----------



## Raidoton (May 12, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Geht gar nicht, ich hab eine Fischphobie.
> 
> 
> Wirklich


Das erkl?rt, warum du immer so abweisend zu mir bist 

Bin n?mlich vom Sternzeichen


----------



## Alicia (May 12, 2012)

Was denken sie von meinem neuen Set?


----------



## Higawa (May 12, 2012)

Hey Leute ich bitte euch ja nie was aber klickt ihr bitte mal das Lied meiner Freundin an?
Sie hat das selber gemacht vom College und der mit den meisten Klicks gewinnt^^

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uu-9-XQTTAw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alicia (May 12, 2012)

Deiner Set ist viel zu gro?, der maximum zugelassen Raum f?r Signatures ist 550x400, einschlie?lich Text, Bilder, und unge?ffente Spoiler Tags.


----------



## Mochi (May 12, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Das erkl?rt, warum du immer so abweisend zu mir bist
> 
> Bin n?mlich vom Sternzeichen



Meine Kinderg?rtnerin war auch Fisch vom Sternzeichen und ich hab die geliebt 

Jungs abzuweisen ist toll :33



Daftvirgin said:


> Was denken sie von meinem neuen Set?



" Was haltet ihr von meinem neuen Set" sounds better :33

Evangelion? Nie geguckt. :/



Higawa said:


> Hey Leute ich bitte euch ja nie was aber klickt ihr bitte mal das Lied meiner Freundin an?
> Sie hat das selber gemacht vom College und der mit den meisten Klicks gewinnt^^
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uu-9-XQTTAw[/YOUTUBE]



click click click


----------



## Alicia (May 12, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> " Was haltet ihr von meinem neuen Set" sounds better :33
> 
> Evangelion? Nie geguckt. :/



Danke, ich hoffe, dass mein Deutsch verbessern wird :33

Es ist wirklich eine geniale Anime, aber es ist gleich auch ein gro?er Mindfuck


----------



## Mochi (May 12, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Danke, ich hoffe, dass mein Deutsch sich verbessern wird :33
> 
> Es ist wirklich ein genialer Anime, aber es ist auch gleichzeitig ein gro?er Mindfuck



Ist kein Problem, daf?r ist der Thread ja da 


Warum Mindfuck?


----------



## Alicia (May 12, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Ist kein Problem, daf?r ist der Thread ja da
> 
> 
> Warum Mindfuck?



Ich dachte, dass "Anime" weiblich war? (W?rter auf -e) 

Ja, es gibt ganz abstrakten Themen wie die Schaffung des Weltes und die Psychologie (das Unterbewu?tsein und so). Man hat diese Themen sehr Kompliziert gemacht, also kann man die Geschichte nicht verstehen ohne eine Wiki zu konzultieren.


----------



## Mochi (May 12, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Ich dachte, dass "Anime" weiblich war? (W?rter auf -e)
> 
> Ja, es gibt ganz abstrakten Themen wie die Schaffung des Weltes und die Psychologie (das Unterbewu?tsein und so). Man hat diese Themen sehr Kompliziert gemacht, also kann man die Geschichte nicht verstehen ohne eine Wiki zu konzultieren.



Anime ist ja auch kein deutsches Wort 

Und nicht alle W?rter mit -e hinten sind weiblich, viele aber nicht alle.

Oh je, erinnert mich an Gundam Wing. Musste ALLE Folgen gucken um zu verstehen wer eigentlich auf welcher Seite ist 
konzultieren h?rt sich so schlau an... ich benutze solche W?rter nicht


----------



## Alicia (May 12, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Anime ist ja auch kein deutsches Wort
> 
> Und nicht alle W?rter mit -e hinten sind weiblich, viele aber nicht alle.
> 
> ...



Okay 

Nein, Evangelion ist wirklich nicht zu verstehen, am anfang gibt es zuviel Information zur?ckgehalten 

Und ja... ich bin eigentlich Niederl?ndisch-sprachig (das Wort besteht nicht ), kein Holl?nder, sondern Belgier


----------



## SaskeKun (May 13, 2012)

Ich habe schon davon geh?rt, dass Evangelion schwer zu verstehen sein soll aber trotzdem ein guter Anime ist

Oh cool du wohnst in Belgien? Ist auch nicht weit weg von hier


----------



## Higawa (May 13, 2012)

Oh fuck ich seh das auch grad ich hab meine Sig aber seit 2 Jahren nich ge?ndert lol
naja nehm ichs raus^^


----------



## Mochi (May 13, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Okay
> 
> Nein, Evangelion ist wirklich nicht zu verstehen, am anfang gibt es zuviel Information zur?ckgehalten
> 
> Und ja... ich bin eigentlich Niederl?ndisch-sprachig (das Wort besteht nicht ), kein Holl?nder, sondern Belgier



:33

Oh je... scheint aber ein guter Anime zu sein... ist immernoch recht pr?sent 

Oh, wohnst gar nicht so weit von mir 



Higawa said:


> Oh fuck ich seh das auch grad ich hab meine Sig aber seit 2 Jahren nich ge?ndert lol
> naja nehm ichs raus^^



Haha lol


----------



## Okami (May 14, 2012)

Higawa said:


> Oh fuck ich seh das auch grad ich hab meine Sig aber seit 2 Jahren nich ge?ndert lol
> naja nehm ichs raus^^




Wird eh mal zeit f?r was neues.


----------



## SaskeKun (May 14, 2012)

Higawa said:


> Oh fuck ich seh das auch grad ich hab meine Sig aber seit 2 Jahren nich ge?ndert lol
> naja nehm ichs raus^^


Das ist in der Tat... fr?h xD


----------



## Higawa (May 14, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Wird eh mal zeit f?r was neues.



Dann mach mir bitte was 

Los machs mir


----------



## Krombacher (May 14, 2012)

Higawa mach sofort dein altes set und in 8 Jahren feiern wir das 10 j?hrige!


----------



## Okami (May 14, 2012)

Higawa said:


> Dann mach mir bitte was
> 
> Los machs mir



Was? Barbie und Ken set?

Perversling. 

Ich machs nur mir selbst.


----------



## Billie (May 14, 2012)

Irgendwie kommt man hier schwer rein in euern themen. Naja, egal.

[YOUTUBE]Ku-1EogD0RY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mochi (May 14, 2012)

Joo said:


> Irgendwie kommt man hier schwer rein in euern themen. Naja, egal.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Ku-1EogD0RY[/YOUTUBE]



Wir sind... speziell 
Kannst immer reinspammen :33

wtf ist das?!


----------



## Okami (May 14, 2012)

Joo said:


> Irgendwie kommt man hier schwer rein in euern themen. Naja, egal.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Ku-1EogD0RY[/YOUTUBE]



Einfach drauf los labern, dann wird sich schon was finden. 

Wasn' das f?rn ding oO.


----------



## Billie (May 14, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Wir sind... speziell
> Kannst immer reinspammen :33
> 
> wtf ist das?!





Ōkami said:


> Einfach drauf los labern, dann wird sich schon was finden.
> 
> Wasn' das f?rn ding oO.



Okay, werde beim n?chsten mal einfach mein kopf abschalten und dann zu euch gesellen.

Der Anime hei?t Polar Bear Cafe (Shirokuma Cafe).


----------



## Mochi (May 14, 2012)

Joo said:


> Okay, werde beim n?chsten mal einfach mein kopf abschalten und dann zu euch gesellen.
> 
> Der Anime hei?t Polar Bear Cafe (Shirokuma Cafe).



Jap :33

Die Japsen haben se nicht mehr alle 

Joo du machst doch Gifs oder? Benutzt du Photoshop daf?r?


----------



## SaskeKun (May 14, 2012)

Joo said:


> Irgendwie kommt man hier schwer rein in euern themen. Naja, egal.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Ku-1EogD0RY[/YOUTUBE]


HAHAHAHAH das ist genial irgendwie


----------



## Okami (May 14, 2012)

HEY Merry...?ffne mal deine vms. 

Und sehr nett Joo.


----------



## Billie (May 14, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> J
> Joo du machst doch Gifs oder? Benutzt du Photoshop daf?r?



Jop, da ich einfach zu ungeschickt mit Freeware-Programmen bin.


----------



## Raidoton (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Okami (May 15, 2012)

^
Von was isn das ? Sieht sehr interessant aus.


----------



## Billie (May 15, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> ^
> Von was isn das ? Sieht sehr interessant aus.



Ich w?rde mal auf ein Fanfaction aus Alien tippen.
[YOUTUBE]7oWDejlVCOw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidoton (May 15, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> ^
> Von was isn das ? Sieht sehr interessant aus.


Das ist ein Fanart, das 2 Charaktere aus einem Game beinhaltet, DotA 2. Ja, leider nicht aus einem Manga


----------



## Okami (May 15, 2012)

Achso.. DotA  Schade, sah geil aus irgendwie.


----------



## 666 (May 15, 2012)

Was'n Manga?


----------



## Raidoton (May 15, 2012)

666 said:


> Was'n Manga?


Ich sagte doch, kein Manga! Fanart von Defense of the Ancients!


----------



## Higawa (May 15, 2012)

Dieser verfickte Murloc Nightcrawler, hasse den


----------



## Mochi (May 15, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> HEY Merry...?ffne mal deine vms.
> 
> Und sehr nett Joo.



Ne, zu viele Menschen ohne Leben die mich stalken 



Joo said:


> Jop, da ich einfach zu ungeschickt mit Freeware-Programmen bin.



Kennst du ne gute Seite die erkl?rt wie man GIFs macht und zwar auf deutsch? 

Okami hat es schon versucht aber ich hab das programm nicht und ich bin ziemlich doof bei sowas


----------



## Raidoton (May 15, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Okami hat es schon versucht aber ich hab das programm nicht und ich bin ziemlich doof bei sowas


----------



## Okami (May 15, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Ne, zu viele Menschen ohne Leben die mich stalken



Kannst doch auch nur f?r deine Kontakte ?ffnen. :/


----------



## SaskeKun (May 15, 2012)

Raidoton said:


>


Sie sagte auf *Deutsch*, Herr Raidoton


----------



## Okami (May 15, 2012)

Higawa said:


> Dieser verfickte Murloc Nightcrawler, hasse den



Ist eig. DotA wirklich so gut ?  
Zockt ja fast jeder.
Nie gepeilt wieso..


----------



## Raidoton (May 15, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Sie sagte auf *Deutsch*, Herr Raidoton


Die Links von mir waren auch keine ernst gemeinte Hilfe 
Jedes dieser Topic hie? "Gif for Dummies" 



Ōkami said:


> Ist eig. DotA wirklich so gut ?
> Zockt ja fast jeder.
> Nie gepeilt wieso..


Ich selber hab erst sehr sp?t von DotA geh?rt. Eigentlich erst als ich auf der GamesCom war 
Was an dem Spiel auf jeden Fall sehr gut ist, ist das Charakter-Design:


----------



## Alicia (May 16, 2012)

Hat jemand Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations auf PS3?


----------



## Mochi (May 16, 2012)

Raidoton said:


>


 




Ōkami said:


> Kannst doch auch nur f?r deine Kontakte ?ffnen. :/



Meine Kontakte sind ja meine Stalker 



Daftvirgin said:


> Hat jemand Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations auf PS3?



Ja, ich.


----------



## Okami (May 16, 2012)

Dann l?sch das pack.


----------



## Raidoton (May 16, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Ja, ich.


Du Casual-Gamer!


----------



## Mochi (May 16, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Dann l?sch das pack.



Du willst gar nicht wissen, was f?r ein Shitstorm dann auf mich zukommen w?rde...




Raidoton said:


> Du Casual-Gamer!



Pff, ich hab nach ner Woche aufgeh?rt das zu spielen.
Au?erdem bin ich kein Gamer.


----------



## Raidoton (May 16, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Pff, ich hab nach ner Woche aufgeh?rt das zu spielen.
> Au?erdem bin ich kein Gamer.


Ist auch besser so. Ich steh n?mlich auf Zockerweibchen


----------



## SaskeKun (May 16, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ist auch besser so. Ich steh n?mlich auf Zockerweibchen


Auch wenn das Zockerweibchen potth?sslich ist und 100kg auf die Waage bringt?


----------



## Raidoton (May 16, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Auch wenn das Zockerweibchen potth?sslich ist und 100kg auf die Waage bringt?


Willst du damit was andeuten?


----------



## Mochi (May 16, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ist auch besser so. Ich steh n?mlich auf Zockerweibchen



Gut so, denn ich steh nicht auf Zocker 



SaskeKun said:


> Auch wenn das Zockerweibchen potth?sslich ist und 100kg auf die Waage bringt?




Genau sein Typ.



Raidoton said:


> Willst du damit was andeuten?



Das du einen sehr schlechten Frauengeschmack hast.


----------



## Raidoton (May 16, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Genau sein Typ.


Damit hast du indirekt gesagt, sie w?rde so aussehen 



Merrymaus said:


> Das du einen sehr schlechten Frauengeschmack hast.


Nur weil ich nicht auf M?dels wie dich stehe, die aussehen wie 14-J?hrige..?


----------



## Okami (May 16, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ich selber hab erst sehr sp?t von DotA geh?rt. Eigentlich erst als ich auf der GamesCom war
> Was an dem Spiel auf jeden Fall sehr gut ist, ist das Charakter-Design:



Hab schon vor Jahren von geh?rt. 
Aber hat mich nie wirklich angezogen es zu zocken..
K?nnte mal.. aus reiner langeweile.
Hatte vor kurzen "Singularity" durchgezockt.
Schon geiles spiel.
Hat was von Bioshock und Metro2033.



Merrymaus said:


> Du willst gar nicht wissen, was f?r ein Shitstorm dann auf mich zukommen w?rde...



Alles weicheier.


----------



## Higawa (May 16, 2012)

Ich sitz noch an Skyrim zurzeit.
Aber ich spiele Dota ja


----------



## Raidoton (May 16, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Hab schon vor Jahren von geh?rt.
> Aber hat mich nie wirklich angezogen es zu zocken..
> K?nnte mal.. aus reiner langeweile.
> Hatte vor kurzen "Singularity" durchgezockt.
> ...


Also Ego-Shooter magste schonmal. Guuuut... 
Kannste denn auch RPGs was abgewinnen? 

Also ich selber zocke nur LoL, habe mich aber f?r die DotA2 Beta angemeldet. Werde es aber auf jeden Fall irgendwann zocken


----------



## Mochi (May 16, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Damit hast du indirekt gesagt, sie w?rde so aussehen
> 
> Nur weil ich nicht auf M?dels wie dich stehe, die aussehen wie 14-J?hrige..?



Ich wei? wie Saske-kun aussieht und sie ist ziemlich h?bsch 

Klar stehst du nicht auf mich 

Und au?erdem sehe ich aus wie ein h?bscher Junge 



Ōkami said:


> Alles weicheier.



Weicheier, die dein Leben hier schwer machen k?nnen....


----------



## SaskeKun (May 16, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Willst du damit was andeuten?


Na nicht wirklich, du wei?t ja wie ich aussehe..


Merrymaus said:


> Ich wei? wie Saske-kun aussieht und sie ist ziemlich h?bsch


oh danke:33


----------



## Raidoton (May 16, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Und au?erdem sehe ich aus wie ein h?bscher Junge


Mit den kurzen Haaren auf jeden Fall 
Ich steh auf kurze Haare bei M?dels... Nicht so sehr wie pechschwarzes, langes, glattes Haar, aber gef?llt mir doch... 



SaskeKun said:


> Na nicht wirklich, du wei?t ja wie ich aussehe..


Das Gewicht kann ich nicht durch ein Foto ermitteln 
Mir sieht man es z.B. nicht an dass ich 80kg wiege...


----------



## Mochi (May 16, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> oh danke:33



Gern geschehen 



Raidoton said:


> Mit den kurzen Haaren auf jeden Fall
> Ich steh auf kurze Haare bei M?dels... Nicht so sehr wie pechschwarzes, langes, glattes Haar, aber gef?llt mir doch...
> 
> Das Gewicht kann ich nicht durch ein Foto ermitteln
> Mir sieht man es z.B. nicht an dass ich 80kg wiege...



Ich wei? und mir gef?llt's auch :3

Siehste, hab ich doch gesagt 

Waaas? Boah bist du fett :>


----------



## Okami (May 16, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Also Ego-Shooter magste schonmal. Guuuut...
> Kannste denn auch RPGs was abgewinnen?
> 
> Also ich selber zocke nur LoL, habe mich aber f?r die DotA2 Beta angemeldet. Werde es aber auf jeden Fall irgendwann zocken



Ego-Shooter mein fav. genre.  Spiele haupts?chlich nur Ego-Shooter. 
Kay, Adventures auch. Sowie, Tomb Raider und so.

Mag keine RPGs.  Spiele die eher selten.

Lass ma CS zocken. 




Merrymaus said:


> Weicheier, die dein Leben hier schwer machen k?nnen....



Ist doch behindert.  
Ich mein, das ist Inet.
Als ob man nicht schon genug probs h?tte.


----------



## Mochi (May 16, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Ist doch behindert.
> Ich mein, das ist Inet.
> Als ob man nicht schon genug probs h?tte.



Die sind so sensibel wie en Schmetterlingsfl?gel. Echt jetzt 

Ich will nicht wissen wie die im echten Leben drauf sind wenn sie schon hier so ?berreagieren


----------



## SaskeKun (May 16, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Das Gewicht kann ich nicht durch ein Foto ermitteln
> Mir sieht man es z.B. nicht an dass ich 80kg wiege...


Das ist wahr. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich auch ein paar Kilo zu viel auf die Waage bringe aber ich arbeite bereits daran


----------



## Okami (May 17, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Die sind so sensibel wie en Schmetterlingsfl?gel. Echt jetzt
> 
> Ich will nicht wissen wie die im echten Leben drauf sind wenn sie schon hier so ?berreagieren



Das trifft sowas von zu lol.

Eben.. legen gleich alles auf die Goldwaage. Und verbreiten schei? ger?chte die nicht mal stimmen. Nichts besseres zu tun?  IRL so langweilig?


----------



## Raidoton (May 17, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Ego-Shooter mein fav. genre.  Spiele haupts?chlich nur Ego-Shooter.
> Kay, Adventures auch. Sowie, Tomb Raider und so.
> 
> Mag keine RPGs.  Spiele die eher selten.
> ...


DotA ist MOBA-RPG, also wohl nichts f?r dich 

Aber wenn wir CS zocken mach ich dich fertig und das gef?hrdet unsere tolle Freundschaft 



SaskeKun said:


> Das ist wahr. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich auch ein paar Kilo zu viel auf die Waage bringe aber ich arbeite bereits daran


Du solltest zunehmen. Trete so dann deinem Freund gegen?ber und schau, ob es wahre Liebe ist 



Ōkami said:


> Boah bist du fett :>


Ach komm, du Streichholz


----------



## Mochi (May 17, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Das trifft sowas von zu lol.
> 
> Eben.. legen gleich alles auf die Goldwaage. Und verbreiten schei? ger?chte die nicht mal stimmen. Nichts besseres zu tun?  IRL so langweilig?



Ja, leider... -.-

Die beobachten mich 
Gucken mit wem ich schreibe und wo und vor allem wie ich mit denen schreibe.




Raidoton said:


> Ach komm, du Streichholz



DU bist so fett dass du mich falsch zitiert hast 

Ich war fr?her ein Streichholz... vor der Pubert?t.
Ich bin zwar d?nn, aber meine H?fte und mein Arsch sind zu dick f?r den deutschen Standard 
Ich kenne so viele deutsche M?del mit gen?gend Holz vor der H?tte, aber die haben keinen Hintern. Bei mir ist das umgekehrt


----------



## Okami (May 17, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> DotA ist MOBA-RPG, also wohl nichts f?r dich
> 
> Aber wenn wir CS zocken mach ich dich fertig und das gef?hrdet unsere tolle Freundschaft
> 
> ...



Ja deswegen hat ich's noch nie zocken wollen. 

Du mich ?  Hochmut kommt vor dem fall. 

Fettsack. Manipulierst meine posts. 



Merrymaus said:


> Ja, leider... -.-
> 
> Die beobachten mich
> Gucken mit wem ich schreibe und wo und vor allem wie ich mit denen schreibe.



lol..
Das ist armseelig. Aber tun sie bei mir auch.


----------



## 666 (May 17, 2012)

guten abend die Damen (:


----------



## Alicia (May 17, 2012)

666 said:


> guten abend die Damen (:



Sagt das M?dchen


----------



## Okami (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Mochi (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Okami (May 19, 2012)

Das erinniert mich an..


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]ulkp45W4aKk[/YOUTUBE]




War meine erste CD als ich noch kind war. :33 Danach kam Bl?mchen.


----------



## Billie (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Raidoton (May 19, 2012)

Ich erinnere mich an das Video. Ich wei? gar nicht, was ich damals dar?ber dachte o.? 
Aber wieso kauft man sich sowas als seine erste CD?


----------



## Okami (May 19, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ich erinnere mich an das Video. Ich wei? gar nicht, was ich damals dar?ber dachte o.?
> Aber wieso kauft man sich sowas als seine erste CD?



kA. Mir gefiel der sound und so.  Wusste nicht wirklich worums eig. ging.


----------



## Mochi (May 20, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Das erinniert mich an..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



OMG, E-Rotic?? Ich liebe die Band 
Wie alt warst du damals?


----------



## Okami (May 20, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> OMG, E-Rotic?? Ich liebe die Band
> Wie alt warst du damals?



Ja die ging total ab. Hab die CD noch wo rumliegen. 
 War 1995..lol da war ich 8 Jahre alt.


----------



## Mochi (May 20, 2012)

Ich h?re die immernoch 

Ich war damals erst 3! D:
Du bist ?lter als du aussiehst :-O


----------



## Okami (May 20, 2012)

War ja klar. 

Viele denken ich sei 16 oder so. 
26 In 4 monaten, Oh mei.


----------



## horsdhaleine (May 20, 2012)

What is "oh mei?"


----------



## Raidoton (May 20, 2012)

horsdhaleine said:


> What is "oh mei?"


It means "Do me!".


----------



## Raidoton (May 20, 2012)

Nooo...


----------



## Okami (May 20, 2012)

n00b.


----------



## Raidoton (May 20, 2012)

L4m3R


----------



## Okami (May 20, 2012)

Oh Ich weiss, danke.


----------



## Mochi (May 22, 2012)

Pff, ich bin auf die durch einem Anime gesto?en 

Woah, alter Sack :ho


----------



## Okami (May 22, 2012)

lol Welchen Anime ?

Dennoch, ich trage die Jugend in mir.


----------



## Mochi (May 22, 2012)

Cat's Eye; Ein Supertrio :33

w?re zu Schade um deine Titten


----------



## Raidoton (May 22, 2012)

Jede Frau ist ein bisschen Bi


----------



## Mochi (May 23, 2012)

Und jeder Kerl ist gay.


----------



## Raidoton (May 23, 2012)

Und das st?tzt du auf welche Beobachtung?


----------



## SaskeKun (May 23, 2012)

Portugal wird Deutschland wegbangen.......


----------



## Mochi (May 23, 2012)

Raido, ich muss nur dich angucken.


----------



## Raidoton (May 23, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Raido, ich muss nur dich angucken.


Von einem Menschen auf mehrere Milliarden schlie?en? Welch erb?rmlicher Versuch witzig zu sein 

Aber es ist nunmal so, sehr viele Frauen haben bisexuelle Neigungen, einige hier sicher auch 

Das ist auch nichts schlechtes


----------



## Mochi (May 23, 2012)

Sagt der Richtige


----------



## Raidoton (May 23, 2012)

Jetzt hast du es mir aber gegeben 

Ich gebe mich geschlagen!


----------



## Mochi (May 23, 2012)

Hahahaha


----------



## Raidoton (May 23, 2012)

Ach Frau Maus


----------



## Mochi (May 23, 2012)

Du, ich hab dir doch vor Monaten von nem termin erz?hlt, gel?
Vorgestern war ich dort. War alles halb so schlimm^^
Die hat mich nicht runtergemacht oder so, war voll freundlich. 
Ich mache mir umsonst stress xD


----------



## Raidoton (May 23, 2012)

Ich wollte schon fragen, ob du da endlich warst. Aber immer dann wenn ich mal hier war, hab ich's wieder vergessen 
Da hast du Recht, du machst dir mehr Stress als n?tig. Aber am Ende ist man immer kl?ger, wa? ^^


----------



## Mochi (May 23, 2012)

Hehehe 

Ich wei?... :/


----------



## Raidoton (May 23, 2012)

Und hast du noch mehr gute Nachrichten?


----------



## Mochi (May 24, 2012)

Nee im Gegenteil


----------



## Okami (May 24, 2012)

Moin moin. 




Merrymaus said:


> Cat's Eye; Ein Supertrio :33
> 
> w?re zu Schade um deine Titten




Oh die kenn ich sogar.. 

Ja ne? Mein ich ja.


----------



## Higawa (May 24, 2012)

Halloo leute na was geht?


----------



## Okami (May 24, 2012)

Alles im Arsch und am Arsch.


----------



## Higawa (May 24, 2012)

Hauptsache Arsch


----------



## Raidoton (May 24, 2012)

Erst Titten, jetzt Arsch. Bin ich der einzige der noch wert auf sch?ne Augen und ein h?bsches L?cheln legt?


----------



## SaskeKun (May 24, 2012)

Ach was, du bist sicher der erste der M?dels an den Arsch grabscht


----------



## Alicia (May 24, 2012)

Guten Abend, meine Freunde 

Wie geht's euch?


----------



## SaskeKun (May 24, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Guten Abend, meine Freunde
> 
> Wie geht's euch?


Abend ganz okay und bei dir auch alles in Butter?


----------



## Alicia (May 24, 2012)

Musse noch Tekst f?r zwei Powerpointvort?ge auswendig lernen...Ich hasse mein Leben


----------



## Raidoton (May 24, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Ach was, du bist sicher der erste der M?dels an den Arsch grabscht


Klar, und du steigst mit jedem in die Kiste der dir sch?ne Augen macht...



Daftvirgin said:


> Musse noch *Tekst* f?r zwei Powerpointvort?ge auswendig lernen...Ich hasse mein Leben


----------



## E.Z.O (May 26, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Guten Abend, meine Freunde
> 
> Wie geht's euch?




Guten Abend freund 

Mir geht es gut , Danke . Und dir ?

Ich hoffe , dass du einen sch?nen tag gehabt hast.

Vieleicht heute sehe ich den film "Men in Black 3" mit meinen freunden.

zuerst soll ich mein raum aufr?umen dann gehe ich ins Kino .

Was habt ihr heute vor ?


----------



## SaskeKun (May 26, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Klar, und du steigst mit jedem in die Kiste der dir sch?ne Augen macht...


...................


----------



## Brox (May 26, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Klar, und du steigst mit jedem in die Kiste der dir sch?ne Augen macht...



is doch nicht verwerflich, oder?


----------



## Raidoton (May 26, 2012)

E.Z.O said:


> Was habt ihr heute vor ?


Zocken, *******, schlafen. In der Reihenfolge!



SaskeKun said:


>


Typisch, wieder sofort aggressiv! Du hast doch nur was gegen mich, weil ich Deutscher bin!



b?ckdich said:


> is doch nicht verwerflich, oder?


Nee, aber sie schon, und ich wollte sie nur ?rgern


----------



## Okami (May 27, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Zocken, ********, schlafen. In der Reihenfolge!



Strichen ?


----------



## SaskeKun (May 27, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Typisch, wieder sofort aggressiv! Du hast doch nur was gegen mich, weil ich Deutscher bin!


Sicher      .


----------



## Raidoton (May 27, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Strichen ?


Nee, als ich das geschrieben habe, kam ich ja gerade aus der Arbeit! H?h?.



SaskeKun said:


> Sicher      .


Ist doch so! Du und Merrymaus seid st?ndig am Deutschland bashen


----------



## Brox (May 27, 2012)

was gibts an deutschland zu bashen im vergleich zu anderen l?ndern?


----------



## FakePeace (May 27, 2012)

b?ckdich said:


> was gibts an deutschland zu bashen im vergleich zu anderen l?ndern?



Bayern.


----------



## Okami (May 27, 2012)

Bayern.. 

Wohl eher der Osten.


----------



## Brox (May 27, 2012)

FakePeace said:


> Bayern.



warum das?


----------



## Okami (May 27, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Nee, als ich das geschrieben habe, kam ich ja gerade aus der Arbeit! H?h?.
> 
> Ist doch so! Du und Merrymaus seid st?ndig am Deutschland bashen



Also..ach, Ich verstehe.  

SCHLAND OOOH SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND


----------



## Mochi (May 27, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ist doch so! Du und Merrymaus seid st?ndig am Deutschland bashen



Ne, nur dich.


----------



## SaskeKun (May 27, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Ne, nur dich.


.................


----------



## Raidoton (May 27, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Ne, nur dich.


Also meintest du mich als du sagtest, die deutschen k?nnen deinen Arsch k?ssen? 
Dann mal her mit dem Teil!


----------



## SaskeKun (May 27, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Ach was, du bist sicher der erste der M?dels an den Arsch grabscht


Es best?tigt sich


----------



## Raidoton (May 27, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Es best?tigt sich


Ich hab Merry ja auch gerade erst kennen gelernt


----------



## Okami (May 28, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Also meintest du mich als du sagtest, die deutschen k?nnen deinen Arsch k?ssen?
> Dann mal her mit dem Teil!



Bevor du auch nur in die n?he ihres Arsches kommst, schneid ich dir etwas ab. 

Geh?rt mir.


----------



## Mochi (May 28, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> .................







Raidoton said:


> Also meintest du mich als du sagtest, die deutschen k?nnen deinen Arsch k?ssen?
> Dann mal her mit dem Teil!



Das h?rt sich an als h?tte ich nen Elefantenarsch 
Sehr nett, der Herr 



Ōkami said:


> Bevor du auch nur in die n?he ihres Arsches kommst, schneid ich dir etwas ab.
> 
> Geh?rt mir.



Sein Ohr?


----------



## Okami (May 28, 2012)

Nee, w?re zu langweilig.


----------



## Brox (May 28, 2012)

ihr seid ja alle recht gewaltt?tig & pervers. :amazed


----------



## Okami (May 28, 2012)

Probleme ?


----------



## Ayue (May 28, 2012)

Hallo zusammen :3 Kommt zuf?llig einer von euch aus Niedersachsen? o:


----------



## SaskeKun (May 28, 2012)

N???????????????


----------



## Ayue (May 28, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> N???????????????



Ja bei dir ist klar du Noob


----------



## SaskeKun (May 28, 2012)

Ayue said:


> Ja bei dir ist klar du Noob


Nenn mich nicht Noob


----------



## Brox (May 28, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Probleme ?



aus einer feststellung muss man nicht zwangsl?ufig probleme ableiten.


----------



## Mochi (May 28, 2012)

Ich komm nicht aus Niedersachsen


----------



## Raidoton (May 28, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> as h?rt sich an als h?tte ich nen Elefantenarsch
> Sehr nett, der Herr


Weil ich es "Teil" genannt habe? Ich dachte das nennt man bei euch nunmal "das Teil" und "die Dinger" 
Und ich hab den doch noch nie gesehen, kann ihn mir also nur laut deiner Beschreibung ausmalen 
Da du insgesamt sehr zierlich bist, wette ich, hast du ein Ges?? akzeptabler Gr??e 

lol Saske is'n Noob!

Und lass meine Ohren in Ruhe Okami


----------



## Brox (May 28, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Aus logischer festellung und taktischerweise folgt nat?rlich (halt dich fest..)
> eine > Frage. So, immer sch?n ruhig da, kay?



was wollen?


----------



## Brox (May 28, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Dich ?
> Du bist streits?chtig.  So, geb ich dir etwas futter.
> Nun leg mal los.
> Mir ist eh gerade langweilig.



geh schlafen.


----------



## Okami (May 28, 2012)

Ist aber so am?sant mit dir. :/


----------



## Brox (May 28, 2012)

bin m?de. 
morgen oder so k?nnen wir richtig rumsauen, wenn du m?chtest.
k?


----------



## Okami (May 28, 2012)

Mkay. Ab ins bettchen.


----------



## Raidoton (May 28, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Mkay. Ab ins bettchen.


Sie sagte doch, erst morgen rumsauen


----------



## SaskeKun (May 28, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> lol Saske is'n Noob!


Was bist du denn?


----------



## Raidoton (May 28, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Was bist du denn?


Ein gefallener Erzengel!


----------



## Okami (May 28, 2012)

Raido, du bist ein sehr schlauer, wa ?


----------



## SaskeKun (May 28, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ein gefallener Erzengel!


Interessant.


Ōkami said:


> Raido, du bist ein sehr schlauer, wa ?


In einer Liste von hinten aus gesehen, ja.


----------



## Okami (May 28, 2012)

Der war gut.


----------



## SaskeKun (May 28, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Der war gut.


Ich wei? danke f?r rep


----------



## Raidoton (May 28, 2012)

Ja, der war sehr originell... also total


----------



## SaskeKun (May 28, 2012)

Och bist doch nur traurig


----------



## Raidoton (May 28, 2012)

Also ihr Feministen-Pack seid die letzten die mich traurig machen w?rden


----------



## SaskeKun (May 28, 2012)

Sagst du nur so, ich wei? das


----------



## Raidoton (May 28, 2012)

Nee, daf?r seid ihr einfach zu nervig


----------



## SaskeKun (May 28, 2012)

Und ihr seid nicht nervig oder was?


----------



## Mochi (May 29, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Weil ich es "Teil" genannt habe? Ich dachte das nennt man bei euch nunmal "das Teil" und "die Dinger"
> Und ich hab den doch noch nie gesehen, kann ihn mir also nur laut deiner Beschreibung ausmalen
> Da du insgesamt sehr zierlich bist, wette ich, hast du ein Ges?? akzeptabler Gr??e



Beu euch? Wer ist euch? hmm?  

Pfff... hast du wohl keine Ahnung von der weiblichen Anatomie du Schwanzlutscher 



Raidoton said:


> Also ihr Feministen-Pack seid die letzten die mich traurig machen w?rden



Ich gib dir gleich Feministen.


----------



## Okami (May 29, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Ich wei? danke f?r rep




Den muss ich mir merken. 
Kein ding, jederzeit. <3


----------



## Brox (May 29, 2012)

tag, leute.


----------



## Okami (May 29, 2012)

B?ck dich hoch.


----------



## Mochi (May 29, 2012)

Komm steiger den Profit.


----------



## 666 (May 29, 2012)

guten abend zsm


----------



## Mochi (May 29, 2012)

Du bist der Antichrist. 


Geh weg.


----------



## 666 (May 29, 2012)

nicht wirklich :/


----------



## Raidoton (May 29, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Beu euch? Wer ist euch? hmm?
> 
> Pfff... hast du wohl keine Ahnung von der weiblichen Anatomie du Schwanzlutscher


Mit "euch" meine ich "euch Frauen" 

"Akzeptable Gr??e" hei?t einfach "nicht fett". Dir kann man auch nichts recht machen...


Merrymaus said:


> Ich gib dir gleich Feministen.


Ich habe keine Namen genannt, aber du f?hlst dich scheinbar angesprochen 

Und jetzt sei wieder artig


----------



## Okami (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Mochi (May 29, 2012)

666 said:


> nicht wirklich :/


 Stimmt, weil ich es bin.





Raidoton said:


> Mit "euch" meine ich "euch Frauen"
> 
> "Akzeptable Gr??e" hei?t einfach "nicht fett". Dir kann man auch nichts recht machen...
> Ich habe keine Namen genannt, aber du f?hlst dich scheinbar angesprochen
> ...



Denkst du ernsthaft wir bezeichnen den Hintern als "Teil"? 
Dabei gibt es so viel sch?nere Bezeichnungen  

Nur weil ich d?nn, hei?t das nicht, das mein Hintern auch klein ist, das meinte ich mit, "du hast keine Ahnung von der weiblichen Anatomie" 

Und ja, mir kann man es nie Recht machen, problem, der Herr? 

Ich hasse Feministen. Elende Heuchler.


----------



## Raidoton (May 29, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Denkst du ernsthaft wir bezeichnen den Hintern als "Teil"?
> Dabei gibt es so viel sch?nere Bezeichnungen


Zum Beispiel? Popo? Ges??? Arsch? 



Merrymaus said:


> Nur weil ich d?nn, hei?t das nicht, das mein Hintern auch klein ist, das meinte ich mit, "du hast keine Ahnung von der weiblichen Anatomie"


Dann hast du wohl was falsch verstanden. Nat?rlich kannst du einen breiten Hintern haben, aber keinen fetten, zumindest keinen Elefanten-Hintern wie es zuvor geklungen haben muss. Au?er du pumpst da was rein 



Merrymaus said:


> Und ja, mir kann man es nie Recht machen, problem, der Herr?


N???, ich akzeptiere dich so wie du bist 



Merrymaus said:


> Ich hasse Feministen. Elende Heuchler.


Manchmal sagst du Dinge, f?r die k?nnte ich dich knutschen


----------



## Mochi (May 29, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Zum Beispiel? Popo? Ges??? Arsch?
> 
> Dann hast du wohl was falsch verstanden. Nat?rlich kannst du einen breiten Hintern haben, aber keinen fetten, zumindest keinen Elefanten-Hintern wie es zuvor geklungen haben muss. Au?er du pumpst da was rein
> 
> ...



Ich sag Arsch dazu .>

F?r mich ist das ein Elefantenarsch 
Du wei?t gar nicht, wie schwer es ist Hosen zu finden 



Ich kann manchmal ganz sch?n fies sein, ich wei?


----------



## Raidoton (May 30, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Ich sag Arsch dazu .>
> 
> F?r mich ist das ein Elefantenarsch
> Du wei?t gar nicht, wie schwer es ist Hosen zu finden
> ...


Ja, Arsch klingt viel besser... 

Ist es echt so schlimm? 
*pat* Schwer zu glauben, aber ich will auch nicht nach Beweisfotos fragen... 
Schonmal 'ne Hose gerissen? 

Ja, manchmal biste fies, aber das muss auch mal erlaubt sein. So lange das nicht zu viel wird...


----------



## Mochi (May 30, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ja, Arsch klingt viel besser...
> 
> Ist es echt so schlimm?
> *pat* Schwer zu glauben, aber ich will auch nicht nach Beweisfotos fragen...
> ...



Besser als Teil auf jeden Fall :33

Es geht. Problem ist, meine Oberschenkeln und mein Hintern sind, finde ich, zu breit im Gegensatz zu meinem restlichen K?rper 
Nein, aber ich muss manchmal schon in ne Jeans reinquetschen xD

>:3


----------



## Okami (May 30, 2012)

Schaut einer von euch irgendwelche Tv serien wie.. Breaking Bad und so?


----------



## Mochi (May 30, 2012)

Breaking bad? Noch nie geh?rt.


----------



## Okami (May 30, 2012)

Sowas von klar. Denn andere? Warte..du schaust bestimmt sowas wie Gossip Girl.


----------



## Dr. White (May 30, 2012)

Meine Deutsch ist nicht so gut, wegen Ich studieren Deutsch fuer dritten Jahren. 

How am I?


----------



## SaskeKun (May 30, 2012)

Xwhitefangx7 said:


> Meine Deutsch ist nicht so gut, wegen Ich studieren Deutsch fuer dritten Jahren.
> 
> How am I?


"Mein Deutsch ist nicht so gut, weil ich es erst seit drei Jahren lerne." 

Not bad, there are people who are worse


----------



## Okami (May 30, 2012)

Xwhitefangx7 said:


> Meine Deutsch ist nicht so gut, wegen Ich studieren Deutsch fuer dritten Jahren.
> 
> How am I?



 It's always nice to see that people want to learn our wonderful language.


----------



## Raidoton (May 30, 2012)

German is the language of thinkers, because it's so fucking hard to learn!


----------



## Okami (May 30, 2012)

So wie f?r dich, hm?


----------



## Raidoton (May 30, 2012)

Ja, war nicht einfach die Sprache zu lernen, nachdem ich aus Polen hergezogen bin.


----------



## Okami (May 30, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ja, war nicht einfach die Sprache zu lernen, nachdem ich aus Polen hergezogen bin.



 Polen. Autoklauer.


----------



## Mochi (May 30, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Sowas von klar. Denn andere? Warte..du schaust bestimmt sowas wie Gossip Girl.



Boah, geh mir weg mit der Kacke 




Raidoton said:


> Ja, war nicht einfach die Sprache zu lernen, nachdem ich aus Polen hergezogen bin.



Ich wollte schon immer nen Polen ficken.


----------



## Raidoton (May 30, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Polen. Autoklauer.


 Frau. Auto... unfall.



Merrymaus said:


> Ich wollte schon immer nen Polen ficken.


Was versprichst du dir davon?


----------



## Mochi (May 30, 2012)

Du klaust die Kondome


----------



## Raidoton (May 30, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Besser als Teil auf jeden Fall :33
> 
> Es geht. Problem ist, meine Oberschenkeln und mein Hintern sind, finde ich, zu breit im Gegensatz zu meinem restlichen K?rper
> Nein, aber ich muss manchmal schon in ne Jeans reinquetschen xD
> ...


Ich hoffe du findest jemanden, der deine H?ften zu sch?tzen wei?  
Ich kann dir ja mal helfen in die Jeans zu kommen. Hab da Berufserfahrung 



Merrymaus said:


> Du klaust die Kondome


Nee, ich klau nicht mehr... War deswegen schon in Knast


----------



## Mochi (May 30, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ich hoffe du findest jemanden, der deine H?ften zu sch?tzen wei?
> Ich kann dir ja mal helfen in die Jeans zu kommen. Hab da Berufserfahrung



Neee foreveralone, baby 

Wie soll ich das denn verstehen? 



> Nee, ich klau nicht mehr... War deswegen schon in Knast


----------



## Raidoton (May 30, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Neee foreveralone, baby
> 
> Wie soll ich das denn verstehen?


Ach komm, lass mich eine Hochzeit f?r dich arrangieren 

Na ich bin Altenpfleger, da muss ich den Leuten auch mal in 'ne Jeans helfen 

Ist aber gut 6 Jahre her und war auch nur f?r 'ne Woche. War 'ne Erfahrung die ich machen musste


----------



## Mochi (May 30, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Dann wohl eher...Desperate Housewives.
> 
> >N' polen ficken. /rotfl
> 
> /lmao




Desperate Housewives guck ich nicht mehr so gerne seit die Blonde weg ist ...

Deswegen will ich nen polen ficken 

Ne eig. nur Raido, aber ich bin ne Tsundere und kann das nicht so ausdr?cken 



Raidoton said:


> Ach komm, lass mich eine Hochzeit f?r dich arrangieren
> 
> Na ich bin Altenpfleger, da muss ich den Leuten auch mal in 'ne Jeans helfen
> 
> Ist aber gut 6 Jahre her und war auch nur f?r 'ne Woche. War 'ne Erfahrung die ich machen musste



Nein, danke 

Ja ja ja ... 

Was echt jetzt?


----------



## SaskeKun (May 30, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Polen. Autoklauer.





Merrymaus said:


> Du klaust die Kondome





Ihr Doofies xD


----------



## Raidoton (May 30, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Ihr Doofies xD


Warum bissu nicht in Skype on?


----------



## SaskeKun (May 30, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Warum bissu nicht in Skype on?


Ich gucke gerade Code Geass


----------



## Raidoton (May 30, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Ich gucke gerade Code Geass


Nya dann viel Spa?.


----------



## SaskeKun (May 30, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Nya dann viel Spa?.


Danke den habe ich:33


----------



## Raidoton (May 30, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Danke den habe ich:33


Sch?n. Ich werd hier wohl erstmal nicht mehr vorbei schauen. Macht's gut Leute


----------



## SaskeKun (May 30, 2012)

Okay bis sp?ter oder so


----------



## Okami (May 31, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Warum bissu nicht in Skype on?



Gib mal dein skype und wenn du msn hast, das auch gleich. Danke.


----------



## Owl (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey German folks, what does "Bist du deutsch?" means?

I'm not German so, and I don't trust Google translations.

I'm not even sure if it's German or another Western Germanic language.


----------



## SaskeKun (Jun 1, 2012)

Kowlte Nachtmusik said:


> Hey German folks, what does "Bist du deutsch?" means?
> 
> I'm not German so, and I don't trust Google translations.
> 
> I'm not even sure if it's German or another Western Germanic language.


"Bist du Deutsch?" means "Are you German?"


----------



## Owl (Jun 1, 2012)

I see, thanks!


----------



## SaskeKun (Jun 1, 2012)

You're welcome


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 1, 2012)

Ihr seid Dummkopfs und Arschlochs!


----------



## Mochi (Jun 1, 2012)

Deine Mama


----------



## 666 (Jun 1, 2012)

ANTICHRIST


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 1, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Deine Mama


Das ist eine merkw?rdige Liebeserkl?rung


----------



## Mochi (Jun 2, 2012)

Ich liebe nur mich selbst


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 2, 2012)

Es ?berrascht mich nicht dass Saskekun und du Egoisten seid


----------



## Mochi (Jun 2, 2012)

Ich und egoistisch? 

Bitch please


----------



## Higawa (Jun 2, 2012)

Guckt ihr auch Autoball?
Ich hab sonst nix zu tun^^


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 2, 2012)

^wer macht das Rennen?


----------



## Higawa (Jun 2, 2012)

Ich gucks schon nicht mehr^^ glaub Raab war ganz gut


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 2, 2012)

Ach das ganze ist doch eh gefaket.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 2, 2012)

Euro what? 

Nur wenn T?rkei auch mitmacht


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 2, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Euro what?
> 
> Nur wenn T?rkei auch mitmacht



Genau,denn ohne die T?rkei macht keine Veranstaltung Spa?.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 2, 2012)

lol Truth?hne


----------



## Mochi (Jun 2, 2012)

pff ich stehe zu meinem Land 



ich mag mein neues Set


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 2, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> pff ich stehe zu meinem Land
> 
> ich mag mein neues Set


Und dein Land ist Deutschland!

Mach's wenigstens kleiner :/


----------



## Alicia (Jun 2, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> pff ich stehe zu meinem Land
> 
> 
> 
> ich mag mein neues Set



Ja es ist zu gro?, maximal zugelassen Gr??e ist 550x400 f?r Junior Members, inklusiv Text, unge?ffnete Spoiler tags, Bilder und Youtube Players.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 2, 2012)

Die h?lt sich nie an Regeln...


----------



## Mochi (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey, ich hab was anderes geh?rt! 
Au?erdem bin ich Senior member 

und "mein" Land will mich hier nicht


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 2, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Und dein Land ist Deutschland!
> 
> Mach's wenigstens kleiner :/



Ich nehme mal an das du kein gro?er Fan der t?rkischen Gemeinde in Deutschland bist.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 2, 2012)

Yasopp said:


> Ich nehme mal an das du kein gro?er Fan der t?rkischen Gemeinde in Deutschland bist.



Warum gibt es eigentlich Spannungen zwichen Deutschen und T?rken?


----------



## Mochi (Jun 2, 2012)

Weil die uns nicht m?gen


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 2, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Hey, ich hab was anderes geh?rt!
> Au?erdem bin ich Senior member
> 
> und "mein" Land will mich hier nicht


K?nntest trotzdem den Anstand haben, es kleiner zu machen. 

Und wie es will dich hier nicht? Also ich will dich :ho



Yasopp said:


> Ich nehme mal an das du kein gro?er Fan der t?rkischen Gemeinde in Deutschland bist.


Und ich nehme an du bist nicht oft in diesem Thread


----------



## Mochi (Jun 2, 2012)

pff ich mach es nicht kleiner 

es bleibt so wie es ist 

geh weg


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 2, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Warum gibt es eigentlich Spannungen zwichen Deutschen und T?rken?



Alles lief eigentlich ganz friedlich bis eine gewisse Person ein Buch geschrieben hat.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 2, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> pff ich mach es nicht kleiner
> 
> es bleibt so wie es ist
> 
> geh weg


Nat?rlich machst du es nicht kleiner, hab ja auch nach Anstand gefragt 

*auf Ignore-Liste setz*


----------



## Mochi (Jun 2, 2012)

Diese gewisse Person ist dumm wie sonst was.

Ich hab Abitur, soll der mal zu mir herkommen. 


Pfff, Anstand, als h?ttest du es 

*ihn umbring*


----------



## Alicia (Jun 2, 2012)

Yasopp said:


> Alles lief eigentlich ganz friedlich bis eine gewisse Person ein Buch geschrieben hat.



Hmm, okay 

Na ja, ich gehe jetzt schlafen, denn ich studiere Morgen noch f?r die Pr?fungen 

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 2, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Diese gewisse Person ist dumm wie sonst was.
> 
> Ich hab Abitur, soll der mal zu mir herkommen.
> 
> ...


Von wem redet ihr?

Ich hab zumindest den Anstand, niemanden mit einer h?sslichen Sig zu bel?stigen <.<


----------



## Okami (Jun 2, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Diese gewisse Person ist dumm wie sonst was.
> 
> Ich hab Abitur, soll der mal zu mir herkommen.
> 
> ...



Als ob intellekt was mit "Welchen Abschluss" du hast, zu tun hat.  
Wer das so oberfl?chlich betrachtet ist allein schon zu dumm.
Die meisten Genies waren die gr??ten loser in der Schule.
Traurig ist nur, das man ohne solchen papier kram, wenn du nix vorzuweisen hast, am rande er Armmut stehst und als Asi bezeichnet wirst.
Oh du tolle Menschheit. Ich strecke dir mein arsch hin und furze dir ins Gesicht.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 2, 2012)

Yo seh ich auch so 
Und um alles zu verfeinern!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFAT8_5hPWA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 2, 2012)

Ja, so ist das. Wir Hochbegabten sind in der Schule unterfordert und kriegen am Ende schlechte Noten :/


----------



## Okami (Jun 2, 2012)

Schule kam mir immer total langweilig vor. 
Besonders in der Ich war.
Die Lehrer waren sogar mit sich selbst ?berfordert lol.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 2, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Schule kam mir immer total langweilig vor.
> Besonders in der Ich war.
> Die Lehrer waren sogar mit sich selbst ?berfordert lol.


Uii, und dann noch so ein Problemkind wie dich, das klingt heftig 

Aber hey, immerhin ist was aus uns geworden... irgendwas


----------



## Okami (Jun 2, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Uii, und dann noch so ein Problemkind wie dich, das klingt heftig
> 
> Aber hey, immerhin ist was aus uns geworden... irgendwas



Aufjedn. Hatten viele probleme mit mir. Alter falter. 

 Aus was ist dir geworden?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 2, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Aufjedn. Hatten viele probleme mit mir. Alter falter.
> 
> Aus was ist dir geworden?


Wer Lehrer wird, wei?, worauf er sich einl?sst 

Ich bin Altenpflegehelfer  Aber das will ich jetzt nicht ewig machen. Ich hab nur keinen Plan was ich sonst machen soll...


----------



## Okami (Jun 2, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Wer Lehrer wird, wei?, worauf er sich einl?sst
> 
> Ich bin Altenpflegehelfer  Aber das will ich jetzt nicht ewig machen. Ich hab nur keinen Plan was ich sonst machen soll...



Eben. Selbst schuld. 

Machts soweit spass?  In was bist du gut, bzw Pc kenntnisse oder so evtl? Vllt kannste da was anstreben. Halt in was du halt stark bist und bock zu hast. Aber Arbeit ist eh generell schei?e lol.

Edit: Das ist wirklich sehr interessant. 

*Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 32 (3 members and 29 guests)*


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 2, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Eben. Selbst schuld.
> 
> Machts soweit spass?  In was bist du gut, bzw Pc kenntnisse oder so evtl? Vllt kannste da was anstreben. Halt in was du halt stark bist und bock zu hast. Aber Arbeit ist eh generell schei?e lol.
> 
> ...


Es ist eine Arbeit wie jede andere. Gibt sch?ne Momente, wenn man den Leuten was gutes tut, und schlechte, wenn jemand verstirbt. Aber mit am besten gef?llt mir dass ich nur 20 Stunden die Woche arbeiten muss und trotzdem mehr als genug Geld auf dem Konto hab 
Ich kenne mich mit vielen Dingen ein wenig aus, aber wenn es tiefer in die Materie geht, verliere ich die Motivation <.<
Irgendwann werde ich Mangaka, ihr werdet sehen! Dattebayo!
Was machst du eigentlich? 

Oh ja, woher kommen die ganzen Leute? Und jetzt sind die auch alle wieder weg.


----------



## Okami (Jun 2, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Es ist eine Arbeit wie jede andere. Gibt sch?ne Momente, wenn man den Leuten was gutes tut, und schlechte, wenn jemand verstirbt. Aber mit am besten gef?llt mir dass ich nur 20 Stunden die Woche arbeiten muss und trotzdem mehr als genug Geld auf dem Konto hab
> Ich kenne mich mit vielen Dingen ein wenig aus, aber wenn es tiefer in die Materie geht, verliere ich die Motivation <.<
> Irgendwann werde ich Mangaka, ihr werdet sehen! Dattebayo!
> Was machst du eigentlich?
> ...



 Muss schon hart sein dieser Job. Ist nicht f?r jederman.
Dann gleicht sich das ja aus.
>Motivation verlieren. Davon kann ich ein lied singen lol <.<
Ich will dann deine erste Kopie lesen.
Vieles und nichts. 


Mysteri?s.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 2, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Muss schon hart sein dieser Job. Ist nicht f?r jederman.
> Dann gleicht sich das ja aus.
> >Motivation verlieren. Davon kann ich ein lied singen lol <.<
> Ich will dann deine erste Kopie lesen.
> ...


Ist auch sehr hart, viele untersch?tzen es. Die denken, den Leuten hilft man hier und da und gut ist, aber teilweise gibt es Menschen die k?nnen gar nichts mehr. Die Arbeit geht auch sehr in den R?cken...
Kennst also das Problem, wa? Mangelnde Motivation ist so ?tzend, vor allem wenn man wei?, dass man so viel mehr schaffen kann... 
Vergiss es! Du klaust dann bestimmt meine Ideen 
Pff, erst fragen und dann selber nicht rausr?cken. Wenn du nichts sagst muss ich's mir halt selber denken...


----------



## Okami (Jun 3, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ist auch sehr hart, viele untersch?tzen es. Die denken, den Leuten hilft man hier und da und gut ist, aber teilweise gibt es Menschen die k?nnen gar nichts mehr. Die Arbeit geht auch sehr in den R?cken...
> Kennst also das Problem, wa? Mangelnde Motivation ist so ?tzend, vor allem wenn man wei?, dass man so viel mehr schaffen kann...
> Vergiss es! Du klaust dann bestimmt meine Ideen
> Pff, erst fragen und dann selber nicht rausr?cken. Wenn du nichts sagst muss ich's mir halt selber denken...



Jop, Ich weiss. Und auch damit umgehn k?nnen wenn jemand stirbt und all das.
Ist schon heftig. Also respekt.
Ich habs erfunden ! Eben, ist schon frustrierend.
Quatsch, das w?rd ich niemals tun.  
 Und was denkst du was ich machen t?te?


----------



## Higawa (Jun 3, 2012)

But dont forget the robot...

Naja heutzutage springen alle schnell ins Studium ohne ?berhaupt zu wissen was sie wollen, dann brechen sie wieder ab
Ich w?rde gerne Medizin studieren, das geht leider noch nicht ( Wartesemester und so) und deshalb mach ich auch erstmal ne Ausbildung zum Medizinisch Technischen Laboratoriums Assistent.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 3, 2012)

Also Ich hab Deutschland verlassen als ich mein Abitur gemacht habe und bin in die T?rkei umgezogen,um dort zu studieren.


----------



## Okami (Jun 3, 2012)

Higawa said:


> But dont forget the robot...
> 
> Naja heutzutage springen alle schnell ins Studium ohne ?berhaupt zu wissen was sie wollen, dann brechen sie wieder ab
> Ich w?rde gerne Medizin studieren, das geht leider noch nicht ( Wartesemester und so) und deshalb mach ich auch erstmal ne Ausbildung zum Medizinisch Technischen Laboratoriums Assistent.



Nja.
Viele die Studiert haben, m?ssen heutzutage, auch Hart4 beziehen.
Da siehst du mal, wie arm Deutschland ist.



Yasopp said:


> Also Ich hab Deutschland verlassen als ich mein Abitur gemacht habe und bin in die T?rkei umgezogen,um dort zu studieren.



 Und? Besser dort?


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 3, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Und? Besser dort?



Um ehrlich zu sein hat das nichts damit zu tun ob es besser ist oder nicht,klar Deutschland bietet einen so viel an,doch ich wollte schon immer in die T?rkei zur?ckkehren,weil ich mich dort einfach zu hause f?hle,versteht mich nicht falsch,Deutschland ist ein wunderbares Land und ich bin stolz dort gelebt haben zu d?rfen,und ich habe auch dort eine wunderbare Ausbildung genossen,doch die T?rkei kam immer an erster Stelle.


----------



## Okami (Jun 3, 2012)

Yasopp said:


> Um ehrlich zu sein hat das nichts damit zu tun ob es besser ist oder nicht,klar Deutschland bietet einen so viel an,doch ich wollte schon immer in die T?rkei zur?ckkehren,weil ich mich dort einfach zu hause f?hle,versteht mich nicht falsch,Deutschland ist ein wunderbares Land und ich bin stolz dort gelebt haben zu d?rfen,und ich habe auch dort eine wunderbare Ausbildung genossen,doch die T?rkei kam immer an erster Stelle.



Deutschland bietet einem nichts mehr an. Jedenfalls nicht seinem eigenen Volk. Bevorzugen eher Ausl?nder damit sie gut darstehen um das "Nazi bild" weg zu sp?hlen. Was eher misslingt. Smh.
Achso, verstehe. Naja, ich w?rde gern auch weg von Deutschland..
Zuhause ist dort wo man sich wohlf?hlt, ne.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 3, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Von wem redet ihr?
> 
> Ich hab zumindest den Anstand, niemanden mit einer h?sslichen Sig zu bel?stigen <.<



Sarrazin 

Deine Mudda is h?sslich 



Ōkami said:


> Als ob intellekt was mit "Welchen Abschluss" du hast, zu tun hat.
> Wer das so oberfl?chlich betrachtet ist allein schon zu dumm.
> Die meisten Genies waren die gr??ten loser in der Schule.
> Traurig ist nur, das man ohne solchen papier kram, wenn du nix vorzuweisen hast, am rande er Armmut stehst und als Asi bezeichnet wirst.
> Oh du tolle Menschheit. Ich strecke dir mein arsch hin und furze dir ins Gesicht.



Mein Abiturschnitt ist schlecht um ehrlich zu sein :/
Ich wei?, dass Intelligenz nichts mit dem Abschluss zu tun hat, aber ist halt in den K?pfen der Menschen so, dass Abitur = oh, l?nger in der Schule also intelligent und Hauptschule = dumm wie Brot.

Ich war selber auf der Realschule und ehrlich, mir hat es dort viel besser gefallen. Warscheinlich w?re ich nicht depressiv geworden wenn ich dort geblieben w?re aber das kann man nie sagen 




Higawa said:


> But dont forget the robot...
> 
> Naja heutzutage springen alle schnell ins Studium ohne ?berhaupt zu wissen was sie wollen, dann brechen sie wieder ab
> Ich w?rde gerne Medizin studieren, das geht leider noch nicht ( Wartesemester und so) und deshalb mach ich auch erstmal ne Ausbildung zum Medizinisch Technischen Laboratoriums Assistent.




OH JA! Vor allem wollen jetzt alle die ich kenne Lehrer werden. 
Kein Wunder, dass es sooo viele schei? Lehrer gibt, wenn jeder Arsch das machen will weil man keine Ahnung hat was man tun soll.

Meine Freunde zb. wollen nicht, dass ich Beamte werde. Die meinen "Och Meryyyy, du bist sooo ein k?nstlerischer Mensch, mach doch was mit Kunst" oder "Du kannst soo gut massasieren, werde doch Masseur oder Physiotherapeut" oder "Du kannst so gut mit Menschen umgehen, mach etwas in der Richtung"


1. Will ich Kunst nicht mehr beruflich machen, entweder wirst du arm oder superreich.
2. Masseur ist anstregend und ehrlich gesagt, will ich das nicht den ganzen Tag machen und f?r Physiotherapeut muss ich selber zahlen.
3. Ich hasse Menschen.



Yasopp said:


> Also Ich hab Deutschland verlassen als ich mein Abitur gemacht habe und bin in die T?rkei umgezogen,um dort zu studieren.



Ein Freund 
Wo studierst du? Als was?


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 3, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Deutschland bietet einem nichts mehr an. Jedenfalls nicht seinem eigenen Volk. Bevorzugen eher Ausl?nder damit sie gut darstehen um das "Nazi bild" weg zu sp?hlen. Was eher misslingt. Smh.
> Achso, verstehe. Naja, ich w?rde gern auch weg von Deutschland..
> Zuhause ist dort wo man sich wohlf?hlt, ne.



Wie wahr,wie wahr.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 3, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Ein Freund
> Wo studierst du? Als was?



Ich studiere Maschinenbau in Istanbul.


----------



## Okami (Jun 3, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Mein Abiturschnitt ist schlecht um ehrlich zu sein :/
> Ich wei?, dass Intelligenz nichts mit dem Abschluss zu tun hat, aber ist halt in den K?pfen der Menschen so, dass Abitur = oh, l?nger in der Schule also intelligent und Hauptschule = dumm wie Brot.
> 
> Ich war selber auf der Realschule und ehrlich, mir hat es dort viel besser gefallen. Warscheinlich w?re ich nicht depressiv geworden wenn ich dort geblieben w?re aber das kann man nie sagen



Scheinst trotzdem smart zu sein.  Genau, das ist es ja. Find ich total schwachsinnig. Du brauchst nur diese Papiere um etwas vorzuweisen zu k?nnen, schwarz auf wei?. Anderes zeug wie dein Charakter, F?higkeiten etc. spielt da keine rolle.Wenn du schlechte Zeugnisse hast, bist du unten durch. 
Bekommst ein miserablen Job. 
Die machen sich das sch?n einfach.

Ich war auf ner Hauptschule. Bin ich jetzt dumm?


----------



## Mochi (Jun 3, 2012)

Yasopp said:


> Ich studiere Maschinenbau in Istanbul.



Cool  
Ich war mal in Istanbul, vieeeeeel zu gro? f?r mich 
aber total sch?n 

Kannst du gut t?rkisch? Ich konnte dort nicht leben, ich kann die Sprache nicht so gut :/



Ōkami said:


> Scheinst trotzdem smart zu sein.  Genau, das ist es ja. Find ich total schwachsinnig. Du brauchst nur diese Papiere um etwas vorzuweisen zu k?nnen, schwarz auf wei?. Anderes zeug wie dein Charakter, F?higkeiten etc. spielt da keine rolle.Wenn du schlechte Zeugnisse hast, bist du unten durch.
> Bekommst ein miserablen Job.
> Die machen sich das sch?n einfach.
> 
> Ich war auf ner Hauptschule. Bin ich jetzt dumm?



Awww das geht an dich zur?ck :ho

Genau. Ich kenne so viele Abiturenten die menschlich einfach daneben sind und nichts wirklich k?nnen au?er aus ihren B?chern zu lernen.

Meine Mutter macht mir voll den Stress weil ich mit meine Abitur nicht studieren will. Sie sagt, wenn ich eh ne Ausbildung machen will, warum bin ich dann extra 3 Jahre noch in die Schule gegangen. Hallo? Ich wusste mit 16 bestimmt nicht, was ich werden will und vllt will ich doch irgendwann mal studieren. Gott 

ABer total


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 3, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Cool
> Ich war mal in Istanbul, vieeeeeel zu gro? f?r mich
> aber total sch?n
> 
> Kannst du gut t?rkisch? Ich konnte dort nicht leben, ich kann die Sprache nicht so gut :/



Ich hatte dieses Problem auch,mein T?rkisch war schlecht,doch nach einiger Zeit  ging es und jetzt kann ich mich einigerma?en mit den Menschen unterhalten ohne dass sie es merken dass ich vom Ausland bin.


----------



## FakePeace (Jun 3, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Genau. Ich kenne so viele Abiturenten die menschlich einfach daneben sind und nichts wirklich k?nnen au?er aus ihren B?chern zu lernen.



Weil man f?r's Abitur ja auch soooo viel aus B?chern lernen musste


----------



## Okami (Jun 3, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Awww das geht an dich zur?ck :ho
> 
> Genau. Ich kenne so viele Abiturenten die menschlich einfach daneben sind und nichts wirklich k?nnen au?er aus ihren B?chern zu lernen.
> 
> ...



Ach.. nicht doch. 



Mann kann studieren mit jedem Alter und wie man m?chte. 
Also.. du hast noch so viel Zeit. Kein stress machen lassen. 

Ich merks auch selbst.  
Kann gerade mal bis 10 z?hln. <.<


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 3, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Und was denkst du was ich machen t?te?


Hmm... Du bist ein Model  Aber nut tags?ber, Nachts bist du ein Schurke 



Merrymaus said:


> Kannst du gut t?rkisch? Ich konnte dort nicht leben, ich kann die Sprache nicht so gut :/


looool


----------



## Mochi (Jun 3, 2012)

Yasopp said:


> Ich hatte dieses Problem auch,mein T?rkisch war schlecht,doch nach einiger Zeit  ging es und jetzt kann ich mich einigerma?en mit den Menschen unterhalten ohne dass sie es merken dass ich vom Ausland bin.



Oh, das freut mich 
Vllt sollte ich Deutschland auch den R?cken kehren 



FakePeace said:


> Weil man f?r's Abitur ja auch soooo viel aus B?chern lernen musste



Bei uns schon 



Ōkami said:


> Ach.. nicht doch.
> 
> Mann kann studieren mit jedem Alter und wie man m?chte.
> Also.. du hast noch so viel Zeit. Kein stress machen lassen.
> ...





Eben. Aber bring das erst meiner Mam bei 

1, 2, 5 :>



Raidoton said:


> looool



HDF, das ist nicht lustig!


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 3, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Oh, das freut mich
> Vllt sollte ich Deutschland auch den R?cken kehren


Gute Idee! 



Merrymaus said:


> HDF, das ist nicht lustig!


Nat?rlich ist es das 

Wieso bist du denn stolze T?rkin? Hast du einen guten Grund oder nur wegen deiner Herkunft?


----------



## Okami (Jun 3, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Hmm... Du bist ein Model  Aber nut tags?ber, Nachts bist du ein Schurke



Model? Mit meiner K?rpergr??e lol. Das letztere stimmt. 



Merrymaus said:


> Vllt sollte ich Deutschland auch den R?cken kehren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja lass zusammen aus Deutschland auswandern.

<.< Lieber nicht, sie macht mir angst. Sie mag keine Homos..

Waah das ist zu viel f?r mein Gehirn.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 3, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Model? Mit meiner K?rpergr??e lol. Das letztere stimmt.


Wozu gibt's Photoshop? 
Ich finde deine wahre Identit?t raus und dann bist du geliefert


----------



## Okami (Jun 3, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Wozu gibt's Photoshop?
> Ich finde deine wahre Identit?t raus und dann bist du geliefert



Stimmt. 
 Da bin ich mal gespannt was du rausbekommen wirst.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 3, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Gute Idee!
> 
> Nat?rlich ist es das
> 
> Wieso bist du denn stolze T?rkin? Hast du einen guten Grund oder nur wegen deiner Herkunft?



Fick dick, ich werd dich von dort aus bombadieren 

Das Blut unserer Soldaten klebt an der Flagge 

Ist halt meine Heimat :-/



Ōkami said:


> Ja lass zusammen aus Deutschland auswandern.
> 
> <.< Lieber nicht, sie macht mir angst. Sie mag keine Homos..
> 
> Waah das ist zu viel f?r mein Gehirn.



Weit weit weg von hier. 

Hahahaha stimmt 

Okay ganz langsam 

1.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 3, 2012)

Ich dachte, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin, sind hier viele neue Posts, aber nee, nichts los 

Heute auf der Arbeit hat eine Seniorin Lindenstra?e geguckt, und gesagt, dass da auch nur noch schei? T?rken auftreten. Ich musste es mir verkneifen laut zu lachen, weil ich das von der einfach nicht gewohnt war 

Oh, und diesen Sarrazin hab ich schon l?ngst wieder vergessen. Dachte das w?re allgemein schon der Fall... 



Merrymaus said:


> Fick dick, ich werd dich von dort aus bombadieren


Mit Tampons oder was? 



Merrymaus said:


> Ist halt meine Heimat :-/


Bist du dort geboren?


----------



## Mochi (Jun 3, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ich dachte, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin, sind hier viele neue Posts, aber nee, nichts los
> 
> Heute auf der Arbeit hat eine Seniorin Lindenstra?e geguckt, und gesagt, dass da auch nur noch schei? T?rken auftreten. Ich musste es mir verkneifen laut zu lachen, weil ich das von der einfach nicht gewohnt war
> 
> ...



Tja,... weil du unbeliebt bist 

Hast du wohl an mich gedacht 

Nein, der Typ ist ein Parasit. 

Neee mit D?ner 

Nein, aber Heimat ist dort, wo man sich am wohlsten f?hlt


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 3, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Tja,... weil du unbeliebt bist
> 
> Hast du wohl an mich gedacht
> 
> ...


Wenn das so w?re, w?rde hier mehr los sein so lange ich weg bin 

Naja, schon an diesen Thread, da das hier ja ein Thema war 

Und die sind es nicht wert, dass man ihnen Aufmerksamkeit schenkt 

 Ich mag D?ner, wie nett von dir 

Und du f?hlst dich in der T?rkei wohler? 
Warum?

Und lol, bei 10 Smilies sagt mir das Forum ich h?tte 11 Bilder und das ist eines zu viel. An der Signatur kann es nicht liegen *insert hmm Smiley here*


----------



## Okami (Jun 4, 2012)

Das forum ist schei?e.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 4, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Das forum ist schei?e.


Ja... Aber ich hab euch hier kennen gelernt, also sehe ich's positiv 

Was'n los?


----------



## Okami (Jun 4, 2012)

Menschheit ist los.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 4, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Menschheit ist los.


Du bist so emotional. Wie s??


----------



## 666 (Jun 4, 2012)

N'abend ihr s??en


----------



## FakePeace (Jun 4, 2012)

666 said:


> N'abend ihr s??en



N'abend du S??er.


----------



## Okami (Jun 4, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Du bist so emotional. Wie s??




Alles nur fassade.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 4, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Wenn das so w?re, w?rde hier mehr los sein so lange ich weg bin /facepalm
> 
> Naja, schon an diesen Thread, da das hier ja ein Thema war
> 
> ...



Stimmt.... 

Musst wohl andauernd an mich denken 

Stimmt, lass uns den Penner vergessen. 

Nicht, wenn die Dinger auf deinem Shirt landen 

Weil mich da keiner doof anguckt undmeine ganze Familie ist  
Au?erdem bin ich hin und her gerissen und das ist nicht toll >__>




Ōkami said:


> Das forum ist schei?e.



Was ist denn mit deinem Postcount und Set passiert?


----------



## Okami (Jun 4, 2012)

kA Verschwunden, nehm ich an.

<.<


----------



## Mochi (Jun 4, 2012)

Auf einmal? 

Hast du mit nem Mod dar?ber geredet? Die k?nnen doch nicht einfach so deine Posts nehmen!


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 4, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Alles nur fassade.


Ich glaube eher so wie du dich hier pr?sentierst ist Fassade, du knuffiges, liebes, kleines Ding 




Merrymaus said:


> Stimmt....
> 
> Musst wohl andauernd an mich denken
> 
> ...


Das h?ttest du wohl gerne... Ich denke zur Zeit viel an jemanden, aber das bist nicht du 

lolfamily. Mich interessiert meine Familie nicht sehr. Die sind nett zu mir weil ich ein Verwandter bin, Freunde dagegen m?ssen schon einen guten Grund haben um mich zu m?gen :ho
Na dann geh mal f?r ein Jahr in die T?rkei und entscheide dich dann, ob du dort bleiben willst. Mir ist's egal, das Internet ist ja weltweit 



Merrymaus said:


> Auf einmal?
> 
> Hast du mit nem Mod dar?ber geredet? Die k?nnen doch nicht einfach so deine Posts nehmen!


Ich hab Okami auch schon gefragt wie das geht... Das passiert nicht einfach so


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 4, 2012)

Yo Leute was sind denn eure lieblings Animes/Mangas?


----------



## Okami (Jun 5, 2012)

Nur 4. Aber schon gesehn.

Elfenlied
Claymore
Mononoke
Samurai Champloo


Manga - Naruto. Les sonst nichts.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Manga - Naruto. Les sonst nichts.


Mich ?berrascht es immer wieder wenn Leute immernoch Naruto lesen, vor allem wenn sie ansonsten wenige Mangas verfolgen. Wird ja immer gesagt, dass der Manga so mies geworden ist und so...


----------



## Higawa (Jun 5, 2012)

Alle guten Mangas sind schon fertig bzw am fertig werden
Ich les Naruto und Bleach eiglt nur aus Routine immer mal wieder.


----------



## lathia (Jun 5, 2012)

Haben Sie Jungs essen Unterw?sche?


----------



## FakePeace (Jun 5, 2012)

Yasopp said:


> Yo Leute was sind denn eure lieblings Animes/Mangas?



Lieblingsmangas:
HST
Berserk
Vagabund
Claymore
Vinland Saga
Bitter Virgin


Lieblingsanimes:
Code Geass
Blood+
Naruto
X(Clamp)
Dragonball Z - aus Nostalgiegr?nden 
Samurai Champloo
FMA Brotherhood


----------



## Okami (Jun 5, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Mich ?berrascht es immer wieder wenn Leute immernoch Naruto lesen, vor allem wenn sie ansonsten wenige Mangas verfolgen. Wird ja immer gesagt, dass der Manga so mies geworden ist und so...



Wenn Naruto vorkommt. Ja, dann ist es total schei?e. 
Ohne ein Uchiha oder gar Hashirama. Ist es, totaler mist.




lathia said:


> Haben Sie Jungs essen Unterw?sche?



Learn german ?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Wenn Naruto vorkommt. Ja, dann ist es total schei?e.
> Ohne ein Uchiha oder gar Hashirama. Ist es, totaler mist.


Also du f?hrst auf die Uchiha und Hashirama ab?


----------



## Okami (Jun 5, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Also du f?hrst auf die Uchiha und Hashirama ab?



Eher auf Hashirama. Uchiha hater?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Eher auf Hashirama. Uchiha hater?


Ich finde nur dass die Uchiha arrogante Bastarde sind, die sich alles m?gliche aus dem Arsch ziehen und stinklangweilig sind, aber ansonsten hab ich nichts gegen sie


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 5, 2012)

Dann bin ich hier wohl der einzige der auf One Piece steht.


----------



## Okami (Jun 5, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ich finde nur dass die Uchiha arrogante Bastarde sind, die sich alles m?gliche aus dem Arsch ziehen und stinklangweilig sind, aber ansonsten hab ich nichts gegen sie



Man merkt es.


----------



## Natsukawa (Jun 5, 2012)

W?ren Tsunade und Sakura ein Paar und w?rden ihre F?uste vereinen . . . der Planet w?rde zerbr?seln, sich neu Formen und zu einer einzigen Titte werden ~ Milch f?r Jedermann statt Wasser. A nwe World~Order *_____*


----------



## Okami (Jun 5, 2012)

Natsukawa said:


> W?ren Tsunade und Sakura ein Paar und w?rden ihre F?uste vereinen . . . der Planet w?rde zerbr?seln, sich neu Formen und zu einer einzigen Titte werden ~ Milch f?r Jedermann statt Wasser. A nwe World~Order *_____*



  

Dazu f?llt mir nichts ein.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 5, 2012)

@ Natsu lol was hast du geraucht?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Sombody close this thread... hurry!


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

lol alle auf einmal!


----------



## Natsukawa (Jun 5, 2012)

LoooL, ich rauche nicht . . . Coffee is my only Drug ;D Es ging mir nour grad so durch den Kopf, ich sah es wie einen Trailer f?r die n?chste Episode vor Augen. Coffee anyone? ;D *h?pf*


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Dann bist du von Natur aus bekloppt?


----------



## Okami (Jun 5, 2012)

Bekloppt ? Oder eher dazu stehn anders zu sein als alle anderen.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Bekloppt ? Oder eher dazu stehn anders zu sein als alle anderen.


Wo ist der Unterschied?


----------



## Okami (Jun 5, 2012)

Ist ein gigantischer unterschied, mein lieber.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Ist ein gigantischer unterschied, mein lieber.


N?, bekloppte sind anders als nicht-bekloppte, also ist es das selbe, Darling


----------



## Okami (Jun 5, 2012)

Du redest gerade mit einer bekloppten, so erwarte nix sinnvolles von bekloppten.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Du redest gerade mit einer bekloppten, so erwarte nix sinnvolles von bekloppten.


Tue ich nicht, habe ich nie, werde ich niemals.


----------



## Okami (Jun 5, 2012)

Sch?n f?r dich.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Sch?n f?r dich.


Wie in den guten alten Zeiten


----------



## Natsukawa (Jun 5, 2012)

Eeeeeeheheheheheheehehehehe *lach*


----------



## Okami (Jun 5, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Wie in den guten alten Zeiten



 



Natsukawa said:


> Eeeeeeheheheheheheehehehehe *lach*



lol Weirdo.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Ōkami said:


>


Na du wei?t schon. Damals haben wir auch so miteinander geschrieben


----------



## Natsukawa (Jun 5, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> lol Weirdo.



*holding a mirror* XD


----------



## Okami (Jun 5, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Na du wei?t schon. Damals haben wir auch so miteinander geschrieben



 Kann mich nicht erinnern. 
Muss ich wohl unter drogen gestanden haben.



Natsukawa said:


> *holding a mirror* XD



Was willst du damit ? 
<.<


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Kann mich nicht erinnern.
> Muss ich wohl unter drogen gestanden haben.


Du hast recht. Love is a drug


----------



## Okami (Jun 5, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Du hast recht. Love is a drug



K?mmere dich um dein druck in deinem Schlauch.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> K?mmere dich um dein druck in deinem Schlauch.


Willste nicht helfen? Oder hast du Angst dass es weh tut?


----------



## Okami (Jun 5, 2012)

Vergreife mich nicht an kleine Jungs.


----------



## Natsukawa (Jun 5, 2012)

Harleeey . . . mein s????es kleines M???dchen *dich auf meinen Scho? setz*


----------



## Okami (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey, Daddy.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Vergreife mich nicht an kleine Jungs.


Nichts an mir ist klein :ho

Und du bist doch der Zwerg


----------



## Natsukawa (Jun 5, 2012)

aaawwww *_Kopf pat und Haare wuschel_*


----------



## Okami (Jun 5, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Nichts an mir ist klein :ho
> 
> Und du bist doch der Zwerg



Sagen die meisten, dann wenn die wahrheit ans Licht r?ckt..sieht es anders aus.

Viele kerle finden das anziehend.. so kleine m?dchen wie mich. 



Natsukawa said:


> aaawwww *_Kopf pat und Haare wuschel_*


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 5, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Sagen die meisten, dann wenn die wahrheit ans Licht r?ckt..sieht es anders aus.
> 
> Viele kerle finden das anziehend.. so kleine m?dchen wie mich.


Du hast Angst wegen dem, was ich dir vorhin erz?hlt habe 

Die Kerle nennt man Pedos!

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Okami (Jun 5, 2012)

Pedo's. Kenne viele hier. Kann dir'n paar auflisten.


----------



## Natsukawa (Jun 5, 2012)

XD ich muss so lachen ey XD


----------



## Okami (Jun 5, 2012)

Willste die liste haben, Natsu ?


----------



## Natsukawa (Jun 5, 2012)

Ich lese deine Gedanken Harley *kicha*


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 6, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Pedo's. Kenne viele hier. Kann dir'n paar auflisten.


Liste sie nicht mir auf, sondern der Polizei


----------



## Okami (Jun 6, 2012)

Natsukawa said:


> Ich lese deine Gedanken Harley *kicha*



 



Raidoton said:


> Liste sie nicht mir auf, sondern der Polizei



 K?nnte ich tun. Beweise h?tte ich.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 6, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> K?nnte ich tun. Beweise h?tte ich.


Dann tu es bevor noch mehr Kinder zu schaden kommen


----------



## Okami (Jun 6, 2012)

Mkay. Hab ja sonst nichts zu tun.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 6, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Mkay. Hab ja sonst nichts zu tun.


Na als ob du eine Heldin sein willst <.<


----------



## Okami (Jun 6, 2012)

M?cht aber sein.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 6, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> M?cht aber sein.


Dann t?te mich. Ich bin Atheist und als solcher b?se. Also, worauf wartest du? o.o


----------



## Okami (Jun 6, 2012)

Hm. Frage mich was das mit dem obrigen Thema zu tun hat. 
Wohl eine sexuelle neigung von dir ?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 6, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Hm. Frage mich was das mit dem obrigen Thema zu tun hat.
> Wohl eine sexuelle neigung von dir ?


Na du willst Heldin sein, also musst du jemanden b?ses wie mich t?ten <.<


----------



## Okami (Jun 6, 2012)

>Du 
>B?se

lol.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 6, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> >Du
> >B?se
> 
> lol.


Ich sagte doch, Atheist. Wir Atheisten essen Babys und so...


----------



## Okami (Jun 6, 2012)

>Atheist.
Bin selbst einer.
Dachte eher Katholiken seien die die sich an Babies und Kinder vergreifen.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 6, 2012)

Unsinn, alles Propaganda! Die w?rden sowas nie tun...


----------



## Okami (Jun 6, 2012)

Mal die folge von South Park gesehn wo die Priester alle Pedos waren ? 
Das beruht auf tatsache.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 6, 2012)

Ich hab so viele Folgen gesehen, da kann ich mich nicht mehr an alles erinnern. Aber ja, South Park l?gt nicht!


----------



## Okami (Jun 6, 2012)

Wurde sogar schon best?tigt !


----------



## Okami (Jun 6, 2012)

Love it.


----------



## Natsukawa (Jun 6, 2012)

xD *_melone futta_* *_schmatz_* wer will, der kann mich besuchen <3 hab auch Meloneneis und Melonenbrot. Melonenschokolade ist auch vorhanden, Karibikstyle ftw <3


----------



## Okami (Jun 6, 2012)

lol Melonenbrot ? Wie schmeckt das denn.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 6, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Love it.


Die Folge war der Hammer!

Und Melonenbrot schmeckt eigentlich nur wie Brot, sieht aber wie eine bestimmte Melone aus. Kann aber auch welches geben dass Melonen-Geschmack hat


----------



## Natsukawa (Jun 6, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> lol Melonenbrot ? Wie schmeckt das denn.



Schmeckt wie Du XDXDXD


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 6, 2012)

Das war ja mal lame... Aber Okami lacht eh ?ber alles


----------



## Okami (Jun 6, 2012)

@Raido Ich bevorzuge die folge als er Kochshows geschaut hatte und sich einen drauf fappte.  Zu geil.



Natsukawa said:


> Schmeckt wie Du XDXDXD



 kA wie ich schmecke, sollte es mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Natsukawa (Jun 6, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> @Raido Ich bevorzuge die folge als er Kochshows geschaut hatte und sich einen drauf fappte.  Zu geil.
> 
> 
> 
> kA wie ich schmecke, sollte es mal ausprobieren.



Ich kauf gern die Blu-Ray <3 Welcome to Harleys world of self-tasting. season 1 <3

want


----------



## Okami (Jun 6, 2012)

Natsukawa said:


> Ich kauf gern die Blu-Ray <3 Welcome to Harleys world of self-tasting. season 1 <3
> 
> want



W?rde mit sicherheit in den TOP10 landen. Wochen lang.. nein.. gar Monate evtl. Jahre.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 6, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> @Raido Ich bevorzuge die folge als er Kochshows geschaut hatte und sich einen drauf fappte.  Zu geil.
> 
> kA wie ich schmecke, sollte es mal ausprobieren.


Klingt nach einer lehrreichen und tollen Folge 

Wenn du so schmeckst wie du aussiehst, schmeckst du schei?e 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nee, dann schmeckste nach sauren Drops


----------



## Okami (Jun 6, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Klingt nach einer lehrreichen und tollen Folge
> 
> Wenn du so schmeckst wie du aussiehst, schmeckst du schei?e
> 
> ...



Deswegen bin ich ja so drauf wie ich drauf bin. 

Das nehm ich mal als ein kompliment. >.>


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 6, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Deswegen bin ich ja so drauf wie ich drauf bin.
> 
> Das nehm ich mal als ein kompliment. >.>


Kannst du auch, ich mag saure Drops


----------



## Natsukawa (Jun 6, 2012)

Fresh gooooes better, meeentos freshnesss *_sing_*


----------



## Okami (Jun 7, 2012)

<.<


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 7, 2012)

Warum machst du so ein Gesicht?


----------



## Okami (Jun 7, 2012)

Melancholie.

Nein. Kein plan, mir war danach.
Boredom. <.<


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 7, 2012)

Tja, wenn dir langweilig ist, komm einfach bei Skype on und die Langweile verfliegt 

Aber ich werde da wohl auch nicht mehr oft on gehen, dort ist kaum einer on im Gegensatz zu ICQ.


----------



## Okami (Jun 7, 2012)

Mkay. Nja, bin eh eher bei MSN on als bei Icq oder Skype.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 7, 2012)

MSN ist doch das schlimmste von allen


----------



## Okami (Jun 7, 2012)

Wenn man zu Dumm f?r ist, dann ja.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 7, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Wenn man zu Dumm f?r ist, dann ja.


Du hast doch selber gesagt, da treiben sich Arschl?cher rum 

In ICQ sind nur die Russen l?stig


----------



## Okami (Jun 7, 2012)

Sind ?berall. Kannste nicht entkommen. Bin der gr??te von allen btw.

lol Wie wahr.

Irgendwie.. sind wir hier die allein unterhalter.


----------



## Owl (Jun 7, 2012)

Why do German sounds like a very angry and aggressive language?


----------



## Okami (Jun 7, 2012)

Cus you suck ?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 7, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Irgendwie.. sind wir hier die allein unterhalter.


Jap, und das gerade wo wir unser Kriegsbeil begraben haben :ho 
Na die anderen haben halt besseres zu tun...



Kowlte Nachtmusik said:


> Why do German sounds like a very angry and aggressive language?


Because you've never listened to 2 normal people speaking german... 
In the end, standard german sounds like standard english.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol, never heard Arabs talking?


----------



## Owl (Jun 7, 2012)

Arabic sounds like they're about to spit on each other's faces 

PS French is the loveliest language around


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 7, 2012)

Even japanese sounds more aggressive...


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 7, 2012)

Kowlte Nachtmusik said:


> PS French is the loveliest language around


But only if they speak lovely on purpose...


----------



## Okami (Jun 7, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Jap, und das gerade wo wir unser Kriegsbeil begraben haben :ho
> Na die anderen haben halt besseres zu tun...
> 
> Because you've never listened to 2 normal people speaking german...
> In the end, standard german sounds like standard english.



Aufjedn. Gimme five, bro. 

>Besseres zu tun.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 7, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Aufjedn. Gimme five, bro.
> 
> >Besseres zu tun.




Hey, die f?hren geistreiche Gespr?che und kn?fpen Kontakte die sie weit im Leben bringen werden


----------



## Okami (Jun 7, 2012)

Kowlte Nachtmusik said:


> Arabic sounds like they're about to spit on each other's faces
> 
> PS French is the loveliest language around



French..? Oh please. 

Spanish and Italian are better.
Very sexy.



Raidoton said:


> Hey, die f?hren geistreiche Gespr?che und kn?fpen Kontakte die sie weit im Leben bringen werden



 Bezweifele ich.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 7, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Bezweifele ich.


Dir kann man halt nichts vormachen...

Und antwortest du noch auf meine PN? Ich ?ffne mich dir gerade...


----------



## Natsukawa (Jun 7, 2012)

I like it when people moan, best language in the world <3


----------



## Owl (Jun 7, 2012)

Italian and Spanish sound only sexy when guys speak them.

But with French, both sexes can sound _extremely_ sexy.

Not as sexy as the British English though.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 7, 2012)

Kowlte Nachtmusik said:


> Italian and Spanish sound only sexy when guys speak them.
> 
> But with French, both sexes can sound _extremely_ sexy.
> 
> Not as sexy as the British English though.


Nice to know about your taste...


----------



## Owl (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm that pretentious.


----------



## Okami (Jun 7, 2012)

Kowlte Nachtmusik said:


> Italian and Spanish sound only sexy when guys speak them.
> 
> But with French, both sexes can sound _extremely_ sexy.
> 
> Not as sexy as the British English though.




British English sounds like they put a carrot in their asses.
That's the result then.
+ raping Cows, Pigs and Sheep.


----------



## Owl (Jun 7, 2012)

Don't be so resentful now, darling.


----------



## Okami (Jun 7, 2012)

Just the truth, sweetheart.


----------



## Owl (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, the truth of the matter is that people from all over the world would rather listen to a sophisticated English gentleman than an angry German guy. Just saying.


----------



## Okami (Jun 7, 2012)

Can you show me a list ?


----------



## Owl (Jun 7, 2012)

Google darling, it will always be there for you in times of trouble.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 7, 2012)

Jetzt ignorierst du mich auch...


----------



## Natsukawa (Jun 7, 2012)

British sounds like carrots sticked in aaaaaass yeah. I prefer non-british english <3


----------



## Okami (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh dear. I'm too lazy but Fact is, German is the smartest Language.
English is primitive.

Go and play with your dolls, cutie.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 7, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Oh dear. I'm too lazy but Fact is, German is the smartest Language.
> English is primitive.
> 
> Go and play with your dolls, cutie.



Pretty much this.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 7, 2012)

Spricht deutsch ihr Lappen!


----------



## Owl (Jun 7, 2012)

English is the most sophisticated dialect of the Germanic languages family.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 7, 2012)

Warum ignoriert ihr nicht den Troll einfach?


----------



## Okami (Jun 7, 2012)

I see. That's all you can bring up now ?


----------



## Okami (Jun 7, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Warum ignoriert ihr nicht den Troll einfach?



Mir ist langweilig. :/


----------



## Natsukawa (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah, hitler is the only german they know 8D


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jun 7, 2012)

Natsukawa said:


> Yeah, hitler is the only german they know 8D



Hitler comes from Austria though.


----------



## Natsukawa (Jun 7, 2012)

he had only one ball though . . .


----------



## Okami (Jun 7, 2012)

Heil Hitler. *bows*


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 7, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Mir ist langweilig. :/


Na dann mach halt weiter. Wir hatten ein Gespr?ch am laufen, erkl?rt zumindest warum du gelangweiligt bist


----------



## Owl (Jun 7, 2012)

I've heard some German speaking people that sounds way worse than Hitler. The original question was "Why do German sounds so angry and aggressive".


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 7, 2012)

Kowlte Nachtmusik said:


> I've heard some German speaking people that sounds way worse than Hitler. The original question was "Why do German sounds so angry and aggressive".


The answer is: "They don't.".


----------



## Okami (Jun 7, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Na dann mach halt weiter. Wir hatten ein Gespr?ch am laufen, erkl?rt zumindest warum du gelangweiligt bist



Hatten wir? Mir ist generell immer langweilig.



Kowlte Nachtmusik said:


> I've heard some German speaking people that sounds way worse than Hitler. The original question was "Why do German sounds so angry and aggressive".




You Edit your post. 





> It is indeed a true fact, German people have no sense of humour


----------



## Owl (Jun 7, 2012)

It's a very angry language, with a history full of anger and resentment.

EDIT: Great, now you know my motive.


----------



## Okami (Jun 7, 2012)

Jelly ?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 7, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Hatten wir? Mir ist generell immer langweilig.


Ja, auf meine letzte PN hast du nicht geantwortet 

Ist jetzt auch egal, bin m?de und muss morgen um 6 aufstehen, gute Nacht!


----------



## Owl (Jun 7, 2012)

There's nothing to be jealous about being fooled by a looney bird for a leader.


----------



## Okami (Jun 7, 2012)

Aw.. There a   for you.



Raidoton said:


> Ja, auf meine letzte PN hast du nicht geantwortet
> 
> Ist jetzt auch egal, bin m?de und muss morgen um 6 aufstehen, gute Nacht!



Mach ich schon noch, keine angst. 
Gute nacht.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 8, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Mach ich schon noch, keine angst.


P?h 
Morgen EM 
Wird eh nichts


----------



## Natsukawa (Jun 8, 2012)

Naaaaaaaaa ihr kleinen Tomatiiiis, was treibt ihr so? ;D Ich habe Kaffee und trage gerade Okami auf meinen Schultern durch die Bude *rumrenn* Siewuschelt meine Haare *hurr   , ich schnurre *hurr  <3


----------



## Okami (Jun 8, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> P?h
> Morgen EM
> Wird eh nichts



Wohl. 



Natsukawa said:


> Naaaaaaaaa ihr kleinen Tomatiiiis, was treibt ihr so? ;D Ich habe Kaffee und trage gerade Okami auf meinen Schultern durch die Bude *rumrenn* Siewuschelt meine Haare *hurr   , ich schnurre *hurr  <3



<.< 

Klingt irgendwie pervers.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 8, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Wohl.


Sag blo? du erwartest dass sie die Gruppenphase ?berstehen... 

Und pass auf deine Mumu auf Okami. Der Troll ist bestimmt schmutzig und wenn du auf seinen Schultern sitzt...


----------



## Okami (Jun 8, 2012)

Die kommen am ende eh alle wieder.
Glaub mir. 

>Mumu aufpassen.
>Troll.
 Ist in guten h?nden.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 8, 2012)

Gut zu wissen dass sie bei dir gut aufgehoben ist


----------



## Okami (Jun 8, 2012)

W?rdeste gern ran, wa.


----------



## Natsukawa (Jun 8, 2012)

Kumma, wie er schnuppern mag xD


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 8, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> W?rdeste gern ran, wa.


Klar, bei solchen Beinen kann ich nicht wiederstehen...


----------



## Okami (Jun 8, 2012)

Kann keiner. 

Selbst Asexuelle verlieben sich in mich und werden Hetero. 
Und Schwule ebenfalls.
Und Hetero Frauen werden Lesbisch.


----------



## Natsukawa (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm your humble slave, please do as you wish <3 xD


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 8, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Kann keiner.
> 
> Selbst Asexuelle verlieben sich in mich und werden Hetero.
> Und Schwule ebenfalls.
> Und Hetero Frauen werden Lesbisch.


Und manche werden P?dophil 

Dann schnapp dir dochmal jemanden und lass es dir ordentlich besorgen 

Und damit meine ich nicht mich, ich bin ja zu jung


----------



## Okami (Jun 8, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Und manche werden P?dophil
> 
> Dann schnapp dir dochmal jemanden und lass es dir ordentlich besorgen
> 
> Und damit meine ich nicht mich, ich bin ja zu jung



Das auch.

Nah, bin zu gut f?r die alle. 
Die sollen zu mir kommen.
So lange ist meine Hand noch mein einzigster Freund. 

Och..


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 8, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Das auch.
> 
> Nah, bin zu gut f?r die alle.
> Die sollen zu mir kommen.
> ...


Deine Hand? Ich dachte eher an irgendwelche Hilfsmittel 

Ich k?nnte ja verstehen wenn ich nicht dein Typ bin, oder nicht attraktiv, aber als zu jung zu gelten verletzt mich in meiner M?nnlichkeit 
xD


----------



## Okami (Jun 8, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Deine Hand? Ich dachte eher an irgendwelche Hilfsmittel
> 
> Ich k?nnte ja verstehen wenn ich nicht dein Typ bin, oder nicht attraktiv, aber als zu jung zu gelten verletzt mich in meiner M?nnlichkeit
> xD



Nope. Nur meine rechte Hand und Ich.  
Brauche keine hilfsmittel.


M?chtest du ein Eis ?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 8, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Nope. Nur meine rechte Hand und Ich.
> Brauche keine hilfsmittel.
> 
> 
> M?chtest du ein Eis ?


Muss ja 'ne tolle rechte Hand sein... *___*
Darf ich sie mit mal leihen?

Ich versteh schon, ich bin ein kleines Kind...


----------



## Okami (Jun 8, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Muss ja 'ne tolle rechte Hand sein... *___*
> Darf ich sie mit mal leihen?
> 
> Ich versteh schon, ich bin ein kleines Kind...



 
Gibst du mir was f?r?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 8, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Gibst du mir was f?r?


Na klar, wonach gel?stet es dir? 

H?r auf deinen K?rper st?ndig an mir zu reiben


----------



## Okami (Jun 8, 2012)

Ich ?berleg mir was.

Ich tue doch gar nix..


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 8, 2012)

Okay... 










Du magst es M?nner zu qu?len, was?


----------



## Okami (Jun 8, 2012)

Die die es verdient haben, joa.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 8, 2012)

Hab ich es verdient? .__.


----------



## Okami (Jun 8, 2012)

Nah.. Ich spiel nur mit dir. :33


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 8, 2012)

Spielen macht Spa?


----------



## Okami (Jun 8, 2012)

Kommt drauf an.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 8, 2012)

Ich wei?. Die Art von Spiel die du spielst macht nur dir Spa?... Du bist wie Jigsaw


----------



## Okami (Jun 8, 2012)

Ich f?hle mich geehrt das du mich mit ihn vergleichst. 
Er ist sozusagen mein Vorbild.


----------



## 666 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hallo 



Wer will, wer braucht!?


----------



## Billie (Jun 9, 2012)

666 said:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> Wer will, wer braucht!?



Probiers mal bei einen Gamestop. Also 50-60? sind da bestimmt drin.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Prinz Porno (Jun 10, 2012)

666 said:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> Wer will, wer braucht!?


Die spiele kannst du alle in die Tonne werfen.


----------



## Natsukawa (Jun 10, 2012)

Versuchs am besten bei Ebay, alles Andere lohnt nicht. Bei Ebay kriegst du eventuell 3-7€ auf einige Titel, mehr nicht. NOch besser w?ren Game-Foren, da kriegst du eventuell mehr, weil da oft Sammler unterwegs sind. Good luck ;D


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Schreibt was, ihr deutschen und die, die es gerne sein wollen!


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

_Etwas schreib.._


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Mehr hab ich von dir auch nicht erwartet...


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

okamiii du naziii schwein


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Du bist auch nicht besser, du linksextreme Feministin


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

ich und feministin? 

Ich mag es m?nner zu qu?len, mehr nicht


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Ist das nicht die Definition von Feministin?


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

nein, du penner.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Dann bist du halt einfach 'ne Bitch, nicht mehr und nicht weniger


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

Nazi? Wer? Ich? Nee.
Sieht nur so aus.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Dann bist du halt einfach 'ne Bitch, nicht mehr und nicht weniger



Belogen, betrogen, zur Bitch erzogen.



Ōkami said:


> Nazi? Wer? Ich? Nee.
> Sieht nur so aus.



Schein-naziiii.


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

Macht dich doch an.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

Ich bin so erregt.


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Ich bin so erregt.



Ich sp?re es. 


Oh my.. Das muss ich saven.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

Sp?rst du es tief in dir?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Oh my.. Das muss ich saven.


Den hab ich in 2 Minuten erstellt, deswegen hat er noch ein paar Fehler, ich verbessere den mal


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Macht weiter so M?dels


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Sp?rst du es tief in dir?



Dachte eher ich bin tief in dir. <.< 





Raidoton said:


> Den hab ich in 2 Minuten erstellt, deswegen hat er noch ein paar Fehler, ich verbessere den mal



Nah, m?sstest du eig. nicht, finde es sieht schon gut so aus wie es ist.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

Haben wir jez die Rollen vertauscht?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Nah, m?sstest du eig. nicht, finde es sieht schon gut so aus wie es ist.


 Wenigstens hebt er jetzt die rechte Hand 

Und hey, darf ich mitmachen


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Haben wir jez die Rollen vertauscht?



Wie es scheint, ja. 



Raidoton said:


> Wenigstens hebt er jetzt die rechte Hand
> 
> Und hey, darf ich mitmachen



 Hatte meinen auch schon umgedreht.

Von mir aus.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

Ich speicher das mal 

Nein


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

Der brauch noch ein B?rtchen.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Hatte meinen auch schon umgedreht.
> 
> Von mir aus.


Ich hab den Arm aber noch verbessert 



Merrymaus said:


> Nein


Hast du immernoch Angst vor meinem Penis...?


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]L78yVFeyvRo[/YOUTUBE]
K?nnte ich 365 Tage h?rn.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Mach das. Sicher hast du dich nach einem Jahr nicht ver?ndert


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

H?tte auch kein Grund mich zuver?ndern.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

lol, sag ich doch du w?rst ein Maneater wenn du nicht so sch?chtern w?rst. Die gehen doch schon bei deinen Fotos ab :ho


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

Sind nur arme geile s?cke die nach einem Loch lechzen. Das ist alles.
..


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Also typisch M?nner


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

Bin genauso. Nehm ich an.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Ja, aber du bist wohl auf dein eigenes fixiert


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

Wie wahr.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

So, ich muss dann mal zur Arbeit. Ein paar L?cher alter Damen stopfen 

Ich antworte dir dann sp?ter auf die PN. Also bis sp?ter dann und immer sch?n feucht bleiben meine Freunde


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

Mkay Have fun.


----------



## Slice (Jun 12, 2012)

An manchen tagen sieht der Thread hier aus als w?re er im Bathhouse besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Naja, jeder Thread in dem die beiden posten geh?rt in's Bathhouse... Die haben nur das eine im Kopf 

Ich bin ja nur eines ihrer unschuldigen Opfer...


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

pfff fresse, schlampe.


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

Hier stinkts..





..nach..


















Verleugnung.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

Ich guck grad Fu?ball und ihr?

Russland <33


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

lol 
Russland stinkt.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Ihr solltet euch etwas Niveau zulegen 

W?rde euch besser stehen...

Gucke auch Fu?ball. Bin nat?rlich auch f?r Russland


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> lol
> Russland stinkt.


Polen stinkt noch mehr. Ich muss es wissen


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

Polen klaut Autos! Au?erdem hat Russland die h?bscheren Weiber


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Russen klauen genauso, am Ende landen die meisten Autos eh dort 

Aber Russland ist schon ein Drecksland...


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

Nicht nur das Land.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


>


Geh Putins Schwanz lutschen!


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

Sagt der polnische Schwanz


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

< Hat ein Deutschen Schwanz.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6oMStty2kE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Sagt der polnische Schwanz


An den du gerne ran willst 

Mein Schwanz ist polnisch und klaut Frauen die Jungfr?uligkeit 

@Okami
Wir reden von Penisen, nicht von dem Hundeschwanz den du hast


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Youtube-Comment vom Video:


> Darf ich auch mal rappen?
> "T?rk'sche Fotzen,
> immer trocken,
> ist man geil muss man erst reinrotzen."
> (Oder ist das jetzt "was anderes"?)


Stimmt das Merry?


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

Nee, deiner ist mir zu brutal. Ich will lieber einen kleinen, handzahmen Gef?hrten 

Ne, der Kel ist nur beleidigt, weil die Bitch die Wahrheit erz?hlt 
Muss seinen eingezogenen Schwanz zum Bellen bringen


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> An den du gerne ran willst
> 
> Mein Schwanz ist polnisch und klaut Frauen die Jungfr?uligkeit
> 
> ...



Eher ein "Elefantenschwanz" 



Raidoton said:


> Youtube-Comment vom Video:
> 
> Darf ich auch mal rappen?
> "T?rk'sche Fotzen,
> ...


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Nee, deiner ist mir zu brutal. Ich will lieber einen kleinen, handzahmen Gef?hrten


Meiner ist total durchschnittlich...  
Du und dein Bl?mchensex 



Merrymaus said:


> Ne, der Kel ist nur beleidigt, weil die Bitch die Wahrheit erz?hlt
> Muss seinen eingezogenen Schwanz zum Bellen bringen


Das k?nnte man jetzt auch ?ber die Bitch sagen 

Und das Lied hab ich mir gar nicht angeh?rt. Ich mein, Rap... deutsch... Frau... 



> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 6 (4 members and 2 guests)
> Raidoton


Ihr unsichtbaren Bastarde 

@Okami
Ich denke so ein Schwanz ?bertrifft deine K?rpergr??e


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

Tut es, in der Tat. 

<........<


>........>


Wollen Bild?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Ich sag mal lieber Nein...


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

SCHWANZVERGLEICH!


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

Feigling.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Na zeig her von mir aus. Wird bestimmt widerlich


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

Total widerlich, joa.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Jetzt habe ich Komplexe


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

Dacht ich mir.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Ich hab in einem Forum den Womanizer-Award gewonnen


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

Bestimmt ein Forum f?r Kinder ab 6 - 12 J?hrige.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Ist ein Manga-Forum, aber Durchschnittsalter ist 20 

Ach komm, du h?ttest auch f?r mich gestimmt!


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

Okami 

Ich nicht.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Ich nicht.


Ja, weil du voll tsundere bist...


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

pff, nachdem ich den Elefantenpenis gesehen habe pek


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> pff, nachdem ich den Elefantenpenis gesehen habe pek


Logisch. Meiner ist zu brutal aber der war perfekt, ne? :ho

Wahrscheinlich willste auch noch dass sowas deinen Hintereingang penetriert


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh ja ja ja  auf jeden Fall


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Das passt so perfekt:


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_FlQMrkZ2Q[/YOUTUBE]

H?rt genau hin


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Das Problem kenne ich 

Und was soll man da jetzt geh?rt haben?


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

Die st?hnen da im Hintergrund.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

DU Hejl. 


Grad wenn der das Badetuch runterzieht und man deren Schw?nze sieht, kommen zwei Tierger?usche, eins von nem K?tzchen und das andere von nem Elefanten.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Achso, sorry, ich war von dem Anblick abgelenkt... Aber soll das hei?en der eine hat 'ne Pussy?


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

Ich h?r nur gest?hne.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

Wie kannst du es nur WAGEN Takamura zu beleidigen.

Du bist bei mir unten durch.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Wie kannst du es nur WAGEN Takamura zu beleidigen.
> 
> Du bist bei mir unten durch.


Das war 'ne Frage, du Dummbeutel 

Miau = Katze = Muschi. Oder was soll man darunter sonst verstehen, Frau Neunmalklug?


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

Weil im Vergleich zu Ippo (dem kleinen Wicht) sein Penis eher pussyhaft wirkt.
Weil Ippo einen sehr gro?en Pipi hat.

Oh man, muss man euch alles erkl?ren


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

Wie war das noch gleich? Hab es eben nicht verstanden.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Weil im Vergleich zu Ippo (dem kleinen Wicht) sein Penis eher pussyhaft wirkt.
> Weil Ippo einen sehr gro?en Pipi hat.
> 
> Oh man, muss man euch alles erkl?ren


Achso, naja, war ich ja mit meiner Theorie nah dran... 

Also mein Pipi macht kein T?r?... .__.


Ōkami said:


> Wie war das noch gleich? Hab es eben nicht verstanden.


Merry f?hrt voll auf Anime-Figuren ab. Mehr hab ich auch nicht in Erfahrung bringen k?nnen...


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


>



Oh gott.. nur nicht aufh?ren. 



Raidoton said:


> Achso, naja, war ich ja mit meiner Theorie nah dran...
> 
> Also mein Pipi macht kein T?r?... .__.
> Merry f?hrt voll auf Anime-Figuren ab. Mehr hab ich auch nicht in Erfahrung bringen k?nnen...



 Kann es nicht wirklich nachvollziehn. Btw Ich Antworte auf deine PN morgen bzw. Heute.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

Nur auf einen.

Lass mich doch, echte M?nner sind eh schei?e.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Kann es nicht wirklich nachvollziehn. Btw Ich Antworte auf deine PN morgen bzw. Heute.


Okay, lass dir Zeit 



Merrymaus said:


> Nur auf einen.
> 
> Lass mich doch, echte M?nner sind eh schei?e.


Also entweder bin ich schei?e oder kein Mann...


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Nur auf einen.
> 
> Lass mich doch, echte M?nner sind eh schei?e.



 Ich weiss. Deswegen musst du mich besuchen kommen.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

R. Du bist beides.




O.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Gute Nacht


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

Gott.. schau nicht so.  Das macht mich weich..


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

Sch?ne Alptr?ume, der Herr.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Das Bild passt da sehr gut drunter -.-

Ach ihr k?nnt mich mal...


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

einschalten!

wer das checkt, kriegt nen Keks.


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

@Raido Nimm das nicht all zu ernst..


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Was auch immer...


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

Komm schon, gibt schlimmeres auf der Welt als Schwarzenhumor lol.
Versuchs leicht zu nehmen.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 12, 2012)

Na wenn du denkst dass es darum geht. Hab auf jeden Fall f?r's erste keinen Bock mehr auf diesen Thread. Nacht!


----------



## Okami (Jun 12, 2012)

Du legst alles gleich auf die Goldwaage..mkay, Gute nacht.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 12, 2012)

Du wei?t schon, dass ich nur rumgealbert habe oder?


----------



## Rob (Jun 13, 2012)

Hmmm, Deutsch ist ja meine erste sprache, aber....Ich habs nicht mehr gesprochen seit ungefahr 4 jahren. Hoffe es ist nicht zu schlimm o.O


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 14, 2012)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Hmmm, Deutsch ist ja meine erste sprache, aber....Ich habs nicht mehr gesprochen seit ungefahr 4 jahren. Hoffe es ist nicht zu schlimm o.O



Ist halt echt doof, wenn man seine Muttersprache nicht mehr jeden Tag sprechen kann...man verlernt schon einiges - vor allem das Vokabular und die Ausdrucksf?higkeit :/


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 15, 2012)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Hmmm, Deutsch ist ja meine erste sprache, aber....Ich habs nicht mehr gesprochen seit ungefahr 4 jahren. Hoffe es ist nicht zu schlimm o.O


Ich habe kein Wort verstanden...

Nah, man versteht dich noch gut


----------



## Mochi (Jun 15, 2012)

Ich nix verstehen D?tsch.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 15, 2012)

Du verstehst nur eine Sprache; die K?rpersprache


----------



## Okami (Jun 15, 2012)

Rawr. Body Language.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 15, 2012)

Wichtigste Sprache ?berhaupt 

Au, mein Weisheitszahn macht mit jetzt Probleme


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 15, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Au, mein Weisheitszahn macht mit jetzt Probleme


Es ist schon so schlimm, dass du dich versprichst 

Du hast immernoch welche? Pflegst deine Z?hne wohl immer sehr gut


----------



## Okami (Jun 15, 2012)

Hatte noch nie welche.


----------



## Billie (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Mochi (Jun 16, 2012)

Ach was, ich hab nur eins :33

Heute tuts nicht weh, vllt lag es nicht an ihm :/


----------



## Mochi (Jun 16, 2012)

Soll ich es bei dir tun?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 16, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Soll ich es bei dir tun?


Wieso solltest du? Hast du Angst schwanger zu werden?


----------



## Brox (Jun 16, 2012)

Hallo, Nazis.


----------



## Okami (Jun 16, 2012)

_Ich bin froh das ich kein N...Dicker bin, den s....dick sein ist ne qu?lerrei._


----------



## Okami (Jun 16, 2012)

> Ich bin froh das ich kein ^ (use bro) bin den schwarz sein ist ne qu?llerei.



Das hattest du ausf?llen m?ssen, Brox.


----------



## Brox (Jun 16, 2012)

Was w?re dann passiert?


----------



## Okami (Jun 16, 2012)

Das ich stolz auf dich w?re.


----------



## Brox (Jun 16, 2012)

Was ist daran erstrebenswert?


----------



## Okami (Jun 16, 2012)

Geh mal kacken. Dann l?sst sichs besser leben.


----------



## Natsukawa (Jun 16, 2012)

@okami . . . . *_meine Hand aufhalt_* PLease kack <3


----------



## Brox (Jun 16, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Geh mal kacken. Dann l?sst sichs besser leben.



War ich allerdings schon bevor ich das geschrieben habe.


----------



## Okami (Jun 16, 2012)

Wieso hast du kein Bild von gemacht


----------



## Brox (Jun 16, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Wieso hast du kein Bild von gemacht



Hab ich, aber um das zu sehen, musst du wohl erst mal ordentlich Rubel rollen lassen.


----------



## Okami (Jun 16, 2012)

Schei? russen.


----------



## Brox (Jun 16, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Schei? russen.



Schei? Nazis.


----------



## Okami (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Brox (Jun 16, 2012)

Tits said:


> Ich habe keine probleme mit dem russians, aber sie sind so gay. I am dutch and I know a little deutch



Kannst wohl kein vern?nftiges Deutsch, weil du immer am Kiffen bist, dummer Holl?nder.
Ihr spielt auch beschissen Fu?ball.


----------



## Okami (Jun 16, 2012)

Tits said:


> Ich habe keine probleme mit dem russians, aber sie sind so gay. I am dutch and I know a little deutch



Hartelijk welkom.  



Brox said:


> Kannst wohl kein vern?nftiges Deutsch, weil du immer am Kiffen bist, dummer Holl?nder.
> Ihr spielt auch beschissen Fu?ball.



Lerne unsere Nachbarn zu lieben, Brox.


----------



## Brox (Jun 16, 2012)

Ich klau deinen Avatar, k?


----------



## Okami (Jun 16, 2012)

Nur     zu.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 17, 2012)

*Okami in den Arsch und ?ber die Grenze kick*


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 17, 2012)

Ich spreche nicht sehr gut Deutsch.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 17, 2012)

Ubereem said:


> Ich spreche nicht sehr gut Deutsch.


Ich auch nicht


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 17, 2012)

Ist jemand hier in Deutsch


----------



## Brox (Jun 17, 2012)

Ubereem said:


> Ist jemand hier in Deutsch



Ne, leider nich.


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 17, 2012)

Brox said:


> Ne, leider nich.





Gl?cklicher Vatertag.


----------



## Okami (Jun 17, 2012)

=lach Gl?ckerlicher Vatertag.


----------



## Okami (Jun 17, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> *Okami in den Arsch und ?ber die Grenze kick*



Wiesoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tust du das.


----------



## Brox (Jun 17, 2012)

Ubereem said:


> Gl?cklicher Vatertag.



Jawohl.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 17, 2012)

What? Vatertag war doch schon.


----------



## Okami (Jun 17, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> What? Vatertag war doch schon.



Mach mirn Sandwich, Weib.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 17, 2012)

Kein Brot da.


:/


----------



## Brox (Jun 17, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Kein Brot da.
> 
> 
> :/



Dann musste wohl backen.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 17, 2012)

Guten Tag die Herren und M?dchen.


----------



## Brox (Jun 17, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Guten Tag die Herren und M?dchen.



Guten Tag, ?ndere die Breite deiner Signatur auf 550 Pixel oder weniger.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 17, 2012)

Brox said:


> Guten Tag, ?ndere die Breite deiner Signatur auf 550 Pixel oder weniger.


Hm, warum?


----------



## Brox (Jun 17, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Hm, warum?



Einerseits weil ich so breite Signaturen hasse, andererseits weil es die maximal erlaubte Breite f?r Signaturen ist.


----------



## Okami (Jun 17, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Guten Tag die Herren und M?dchen.



Moin moin.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 17, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Wiesoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tust du das.


Haste nicht anders verdient


----------



## Okami (Jun 17, 2012)

Hab eh nie was anderes verdient.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 17, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Hab eh nie was anderes verdient.


Das nennt man "Karma"


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 17, 2012)

Brox said:


> ...weil es die maximal erlaubte Breite f?r Signaturen ist.


Oha, da hab ich wohl wieder geschlafen. Trotzdem ein wenig komisch: Bin jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit mit der Sig unterwegs - bis jetzt hats sich aber noch kein Mod bei mir gemeldet. :/

Anyway, *fixed*



Brox said:


> Einerseits weil ich so breite Signaturen hasse...


Dein Bildschirm gibt wohl nicht mehr als 800*600 her, wa? 



Ōkami said:


> Moin moin.



Wrong timezone is wrong? :x


----------



## Okami (Jun 17, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Das nennt man "Karma"



>Karma 

Kurios. Die leute die nur abgefuckt sind, entkommen dem sogenannten "Karma"  Und bekommen immer mehr in den Arsch geschoben.


----------



## Brox (Jun 17, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Oha, da hab ich wohl wieder geschlafen. Trotzdem ein wenig komisch: Bin jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit mit der Sig unterwegs - bis jetzt hats sich aber noch kein Mod bei mir gemeldet. :/
> 
> Anyway, *fixed*
> 
> ...



N?, das nicht. Sieht einfach nur kacke aus.
Und Mods sind faule Drecks?ue.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 17, 2012)

Brox said:


> N?, das nicht. Sieht einfach nur kacke aus.
> Und Mods sind faule Drecks?ue.


Und sind hoffentlich auch zu faul, um hier reinzuschauen und deine Anschuldigungen zu ?bersetzen.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 17, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> >Karma
> 
> Kurios. Die leute die nur abgefuckt sind, entkommen dem sogenannten "Karma"  Und bekommen immer mehr in den Arsch geschoben.


Die waren im vorherigen Leben buddhistische M?nche und haben gutes Karma gesammelt


----------



## Okami (Jun 17, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Oha, da hab ich wohl wieder geschlafen. Trotzdem ein wenig komisch: Bin jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit mit der Sig unterwegs - bis jetzt hats sich aber noch kein Mod bei mir gemeldet. :/
> 
> Anyway, *fixed*
> 
> ...



Maybe your Timezone is, my dear. 



Raidoton said:


> Die waren im vorherigen Leben buddhistische M?nche und haben gutes Karma gesammelt



 W?rde auch erkl?ren wieso sie so Arschfixiert sind.


----------



## Brox (Jun 17, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Und sind hoffentlich auch zu faul, um hier reinzuschauen und deine Anschuldigungen zu ?bersetzen.



Sind sie .


----------



## Brox (Jun 17, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> W?rde auch erkl?ren wieso sie so Arschfixiert sind.



Kinder?rschefixiert.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 17, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> W?rde auch erkl?ren wieso sie so Arschfixiert sind.


Bist du es nicht?


----------



## Okami (Jun 17, 2012)

Brox said:


> Kinder?rschefixiert.



 



Raidoton said:


> Bist du es nicht?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 17, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> lol Du unterstellst mir gearde P?dophil zu sein.


Du unterstellst mir gerade dir zu unterstellen P?dophil zu sein. Uncool Babe...


----------



## Okami (Jun 17, 2012)

Edit.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 17, 2012)

Zu sp?t. Du hast schon wieder negatives Karma geerntet!


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 17, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Du unterstellst mir gerade dir zu unterstellen P?dophil zu sein. Uncool Babe...



What the fuck is going on in this thread?


----------



## Okami (Jun 17, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Zu sp?t. Du hast schon wieder negatives Karma geerntet!



Bin resistent.



Phosphor said:


> What the fuck is going on this thread?



Run, run run far away.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 17, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> What the fuck is going on in this thread?


Das selbe wie immer


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 17, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Run, run run far away.


xD

@Raido
Bist du ein Fan der Zelda-Reihe?


----------



## Okami (Jun 17, 2012)

Zelda stinkt. :/


----------



## Brox (Jun 17, 2012)

Zelda geh?rt nach Auschwitz.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 17, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Zelda stinkt. :/


Meinst du jetzt die Prinzessin, die Spielreihe oder stellvertretend Raido (der ja mit einem Link-Avatar unterwegs ist)?

Edit: Lol, what's with all the hate for Zelda in this thread?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 17, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Bist du ein Fan der Zelda-Reihe?


Sagen wir mal so, ich bin Nintendo-Fanboy :33



Ōkami said:


> Zelda stinkt. :/


Trolle wie du finden halt gute D?fte grauenhaft...


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 17, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Sagen wir mal so, ich bin Nintendo-Fanboy :33


Meh... alles nach N64 war und ist K?se


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 17, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Meh... alles nach N64 war und ist K?se


Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach Fresse halten


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 17, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach Fresse halten


Warum hast du dann auf meinen Post geantwortet?


----------



## Okami (Jun 17, 2012)

Brox said:


> Zelda geh?rt nach Auschwitz.



Meine rede.



Phosphor said:


> Meinst du jetzt die Prinzessin, die Spielreihe oder stellvertretend Raido (der ja mit einem Link-Avatar unterwegs ist)?
> 
> Edit: Lol, what's with all the hate for Zelda in this thread? :lamo



Zelda ist f?r Babies.  Aber naja, geschm?cker sind halt verschieden.



Raidoton said:


> Sagen wir mal so, ich bin Nintendo-Fanboy :33
> 
> Trolle wie du finden halt gute D?fte grauenhaft...



Ich verkneif mir den spruch den ich jetzt zu gerne ablassen w?rde.


----------



## Brox (Jun 17, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach Fresse halten



    .


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 17, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Zelda ist f?r Babies.


Sagt die, die laut eigener Aussage innerlich noch eines ist


----------



## Okami (Jun 17, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Sagt die, die laut eigener Aussage innerlich noch eines ist


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 17, 2012)

Ōkami said:


>


Fucking hypocrite!


----------



## Brox (Jun 17, 2012)

Heucheln ist praktisch.


----------



## Okami (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## Raidoton (Jun 17, 2012)

Ōkami said:


>


Hier k?nnen wir ein wildes Okami dabei beobachten, wie es ganz verunsichert nur Smilies postet... Das ist der beste Moment um sich an dieses seltene Exemplar zu schleichen, und es zu fangen...

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Okami (Jun 17, 2012)

Ich f?hle mich vergewaltigt. :/


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 17, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Ich f?hle mich vergewaltigt. :/


Von mir???


----------



## Brox (Jun 17, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Ich f?hle mich vergewaltigt. :/


Stell ne Strafanzeige.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 17, 2012)

Brox said:


> Stell ne Strafanzeige.


Der T?ter kommt dann gef?hlte 5 Jahre in den imagin?ren Knast!


----------



## Okami (Jun 17, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Von mir???



Nee, vom Papst. 



Brox said:


> Stell ne Strafanzeige.



Ja, werde ich wohl tun, m?ssen.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 17, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Nee, vom Papst.


Na dann halt ich mich da raus!


----------



## Okami (Jun 17, 2012)

Why so serious?


----------



## Brox (Jun 17, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Nee, vom Papst.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, werde ich wohl tun, m?ssen.



Papst is eh bald tot, da bringt die Anzeige wohl nich mehr so viel.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 17, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Why so serious?


Ich mein nur, ich hab keine Ahnung wovon du redest, also halt ich mich raus


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 17, 2012)

Erst P?dophile und jetzt auch noch Rape? This thread delivers.


----------



## Okami (Jun 17, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ich mein nur, ich hab keine Ahnung wovon du redest, also halt ich mich raus



>

Klingelts ?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 17, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> >
> 
> Klingelts ?


Deswegen fragte ich ja, ob ich es war. Du musstest dann aber sofort sarkastisch werden und dann war ich mir nicht mehr sicher, und dann beende ich das Gespr?ch lieber


----------



## Okami (Jun 17, 2012)

Mmmmaah *st?hn*  Hallo h?bsches Kind, komm in meinen Garten..ich m?chte dir was zeigen, du wirst es kaum erraten. Komm, setz dich ins Laub und sei einfach nur sch?n und lass uns Nacht einatmen. Es wird dir gefallen, du wirst sehen.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 18, 2012)

Okami hat Probleme...


----------



## Brox (Jun 18, 2012)

Mit Eltern anderer Kinder.


----------



## Okami (Jun 18, 2012)

Ich und probleme? Ist mir fremd.

Ich liebe kleine Jungs und M?dchen.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 19, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Ich und probleme? Ist mir fremd.
> 
> Ich liebe kleine Jungs und M?dchen.


"Du bist mir zu alt..."


----------



## Okami (Jun 19, 2012)

<.<                ...


----------



## Natsukawa (Jun 19, 2012)

MMMMAAAAAAAAH *_st?hns_*


----------



## Okami (Jun 19, 2012)

Alles k?nnte doch nur  im Kopf passieren.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 19, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Alles k?nnte doch nur  im Kopf passieren.


Immer diese S?tze von dir die keinen Sinn ergeben


----------



## Okami (Jun 19, 2012)

Was ergibt denn schon einen Sinn ?


----------



## Mochi (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 19, 2012)

*Lesbe*honest.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 19, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Was ergibt denn schon einen Sinn ?


Mein Schwanz in deiner Muschi und Merry's Arsch! Gleichzeitig!


----------



## Okami (Jun 19, 2012)

Gerade Asexuell geworden.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 19, 2012)

Ich bin okamisexuell


----------



## Okami (Jun 19, 2012)

Nun..

<.< 



Das schmeichelt mir.


----------



## 666 (Jun 19, 2012)

wuHahahahahaha


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 19, 2012)

Heute habe ich verpennt, und kam zu sp?t zur Arbeit D: Am Ende, als meine Abl?sung kam, hatte ich noch 3 Bewohner die zu versorgen waren, normalerweise ist es maximal einer den man ?brig l?sst... Aber die Filiz hat cool reagiert und gesagt, sie macht das schon und ich soll nach Hause gehen, da ich Feierabend hab 

Ich sollte sie ficken... 

Wirst wohl doch nicht meine erste T?rkin sein, Merry...


----------



## Mochi (Jun 19, 2012)

LASS DIE T?RKIN IN RUHE


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 19, 2012)

Ooooh, willst unbedingt meine erste sein?


----------



## Billie (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]7pZiLvv-pR8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Jun 20, 2012)

^ Das klingt minus den Gesang wie ne 1:1 Kopie von Pendulum


----------



## Billie (Jun 20, 2012)

lol, welcher Pendulum Song klingt denn ansatzweise wie der im Link?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 20, 2012)

Ist halt Drum and Bass... Sowas klingt oft ein wenig wie Pendulum, und Dubstep h?rt sich oft nach Skrillex an


----------



## Slice (Jun 20, 2012)

Der Sound vom breakbeat klingt halt stark nach denen, diese art wie er abgemischt ist.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfFnU0FUGno[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abSQnjeZSeM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Okami (Jun 20, 2012)

Ich bevorzuge: [YOUTUBE]VwcMyovn_Rs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XS2JvfCwiQg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Okami (Jun 20, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XS2JvfCwiQg[/YOUTUBE]



 Geht irgendwie gut ab.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 20, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Geht irgendwie gut ab.


Ja, ne? Aber der Text ist am geilsten. Darauf k?nnen nur Genies kommen


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jun 20, 2012)

> Ja, ne?



Japanese in German thread? :amazed


----------



## Okami (Jun 20, 2012)

horsdhaleine said:


> Japanese in German thread? :amazed



lol
It's like..  "I know, right?"


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 20, 2012)

But literally it means "Yes, no?"


----------



## Okami (Jun 20, 2012)

Schlaumeier.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 20, 2012)

*puuuuuuuuuuuppppppps*


----------



## Okami (Jun 20, 2012)

Merry. 

*r???????????????????????????????lps*


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 20, 2012)

Heute sind 2 Bewohner bei uns verstorben 
Solche Menschen m?ssen sterben, aber sowas wie Merry und Okami darf weiter leben... Und da glauben manche noch an einen Gott


----------



## Okami (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow, das war eben abgefuckt von dir lol. Nicht mal witzig.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 20, 2012)

Ach, dort ist also die Schmerzgrenze? Hat mich ja schon immer interessiert, wo die bei euch ist... Naja, dann sag ich mall Sorry.


----------



## Okami (Jun 20, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ach, dort ist also die Schmerzgrenze? Hat mich ja schon immer interessiert, wo die bei euch ist... Naja, dann sag ich mall Sorry.



 

Bei dir das Wetter auch so Dschungelhaft?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 20, 2012)

Naja, es ist dunkel, da der Himmel mit grauen Wolken bedeckt ist. Keine Ahnung was du mit dschungelhaft meinst.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 20, 2012)

^stimm ich zu 

Arme Opas und Omis


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 20, 2012)

Es ist besser so, die haben nur noch gelitten. Aber auch kein Wunder wenn man von mir versorgt wird


----------



## Mochi (Jun 20, 2012)

^so darfst du es doch nicht sehen 
Die sind gestorben, weil ihre Zeit gekommen ist


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 20, 2012)

Ist aber so. Ich bin ein grober Klotz 

Nein, ihre Zeit ist viel eher gekommen. Vielleicht waren die Engel im Stau :/


----------



## Okami (Jun 20, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Naja, es ist dunkel, da der Himmel mit grauen Wolken bedeckt ist. Keine Ahnung was du mit dschungelhaft meinst.



Schw?l          .


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 20, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Schw?l          .


Ja, kommt hin. Vorhin war Feuerwehr, Polizei, Krankenwagen, das ganze Programm vor der T?r. Ich hab keine Ahnung weswegen die hier waren...


----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)

Bock den Thread bis 2000 posts zu spammen.


----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Higawa (Jun 21, 2012)

Na was is denn hier los


----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)

Wie schei?e langweilig seid ihr alle? 
Nicht mal spammen k?nnt ihr.


----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)

Higawa said:


> Na was is denn hier los



<.< Spamm schlacht ist los.


----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)

Hachja.. wieder so schw?l drau?en :/
Fuck Summer.


----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)

<.<
























































































































>.>


----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Raidoton (Jun 21, 2012)

Kannst ja auch woanders spammen, wenn's dir hier zu ?de ist


----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)

Ah Raido, sag was.
Hopp.
Mach. 
Lappen du ey.


----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Kannst ja auch woanders spammen, wenn's dir hier zu ?de ist



DU HAST WAS GESAGT. 
Sagte IHR seid ?de und nicht hier.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 21, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> DU HAST WAS GESAGT.
> Sagte IHR seid ?de und nicht hier.


Folglich ist es woanders weniger ?de, wo tolle Spammer sind, oder nicht? 
Ich koche gerade, etwas das besser schmeckt als Spam


----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Folglich ist es woanders weniger ?de, wo tolle Spammer sind, oder nicht?
> Ich koche gerade, etwas das besser schmeckt als Spam



Nope. Will das dieser Thread geschlossen und ein neuer aufgemacht wird.


Was kochstn?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 21, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Nope. Will das dieser Thread geschlossen und ein neuer aufgemacht wird.


Du hast wirklich tolle Ziele im Leben


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 21, 2012)

Ich brate Fleisch an, koche Reis und gib am Ende so 'ne indische Fertig-So?e dr?ber!


----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Du hast wirklich tolle Ziele im Leben



 Ja ne?



Raidoton said:


> Ich brate Fleisch an, koche Reis und gib am Ende so 'ne indische Fertig-So?e dr?ber!



lol Uncle Bens, wa.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 21, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> lol Uncle Bens, wa.


Nee, sowas ?hnliches, halt billiger. Uncle Bens ist mir zu teuer


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 21, 2012)

Du brauchst viel zu lange zum antworten, Sch?tzchen


----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)

War aufm Klo, kacken.


----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)

Willst du meine Aufmerksamkeit, hm?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 21, 2012)

War wohl ein gro?es H?ufchen


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 21, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Ah Raido, sag was.
> Hopp.
> Mach.
> Lappen du ey.


Wer will hier wessen Aufmerksamkeit?


----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)

Gr??er als Randy's haufen.


----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Wer will hier wessen Aufmerksamkeit?



Ist eben fad ohne dich, mein liebling.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 21, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Ist eben fad ohne dich, mein liebling.


Die ersten netten Worte von dir, die an mich gerichtet sind... 

Auch wenn sie vor Sarkasmus stinken...


----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)

Sarkasmus?  
Nah.. war mein voller ernst.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 21, 2012)

Dann sind wir jetzt also zusammen, ja? 
Ich hoffe du gehst deinen Pflichten nach


----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)

Bin nicht gut darin verpflichtungen zuerf?llen.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 21, 2012)

Kannst du irgendwas gut?


----------



## Higawa (Jun 21, 2012)

SEX SEX UND SEX!


----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)

Stalken
Zocken
Fappen


----------



## Higawa (Jun 21, 2012)

Zocken ist immer gut


----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)

Ficken, Poppen, V?geln, Rammeln.
Ein rohr verlegen.
Braten in den Ofen schieben.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 21, 2012)

Das kann ich auch alles gut :ho

Die letzten beiden Punkte sollten wir mal zusammen machen


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 21, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Ficken, Poppen, V?geln, Rammeln.
> Ein rohr verlegen.
> Braten in den Ofen schieben.


Um das Handwerk k?mmere ich mich, aber gut dass du kochen kannst


----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)

Bumsen vergessen.


----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Das kann ich auch alles gut :ho
> 
> Die letzten beiden Punkte sollten wir mal zusammen machen



 Sollten wir?





Raidoton said:


> Um das Handwerk k?mmere ich mich, aber gut dass du kochen kannst



Kann nicht kochen. 
Kann ne Suppe aufsetzen, das wars.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 21, 2012)

Gute alte Orgie


----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Higawa (Jun 21, 2012)

Ach Spielzeuge der M?dchen..


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 21, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Sollten wir?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klar. Wir stellst du dir sonst einen sch?nen Abend zu zweit vor? 

Na immerhin!


----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)

Genauso  


Ich schl?rfe gerne Suppe.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 21, 2012)

Schl?rfer nerven mich... 

Ich muss dir wohl gute Manieren beibringen!


----------



## Mochi (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Raidoton (Jun 21, 2012)

lol, was willst du denn hier?


----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)

Bin v?llig durchtrieben und versaut.


----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)

Geh zu deinen anderen "Freunden"  Zu deiner kleine Gruppe da. >.>


----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)

Das nenn ich mal ne Orgie.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 21, 2012)

Mhm, jeder wird befriedigt, so muss es sein!


----------



## Mochi (Jun 21, 2012)

okay, lol. dann verzieh ich mich.


----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Mhm, jeder wird befriedigt, so muss es sein!



Genau !



Merrymaus said:


> okay, lol. dann verzieh ich mich.



War doch nur Spass..bleib. Und geselle dich zu uns. :33


----------



## Mochi (Jun 21, 2012)

n?            .


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 21, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> War doch nur Spass..bleib. Und geselle dich zu uns. :33


*Scheidung einreich*


----------



## Okami (Jun 21, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> n?            .





Raidoton said:


> *Scheidung einreich*



Ja, adios.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 21, 2012)

Die Qualit?t dieses Threads ist erstklassig - it needs to be stickied, I say!


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 21, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Die Qualit?t dieses Threads ist erstklassig - it needs to be stickied, I say!


Ist doch so oder so die ganze Zeit oben


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 21, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ist doch so oder so die ganze Zeit oben


Ne, ne, ich meinte schon in jedem Sub-Forum hier.


----------



## Okami (Jun 22, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Die Qualit?t dieses Threads ist erstklassig - it needs to be stickied, I say!



Ist es nicht wert. 
Btw. Wo du her kommen?



Raidoton said:


> Ist doch so oder so die ganze Zeit oben



Na, wieder hier.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 22, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Ist es nicht wert.
> Btw. Wo du her kommen?


Proper German, please.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 22, 2012)

D?????????????????SCHLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAANNNDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 22, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Na, wieder hier.


lol, du hast do adios gesagt und dich damit verabschiedet, deswegen hab ich hier nicht mehr geschrieben <.<


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 22, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> D?????????????????SCHLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAANNNDDDDDDDDD


Woher sagtest du nochmal, dass du kommst? Aus der T?rkei?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 22, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> D?????????????????SCHLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAANNNDDDDDDDDD


Du h?ltst zu Deutschland? Achso, ja, die Griechen haben ja Russland rausgekickt, deswegen


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 22, 2012)

Kaum l?uft das Spiel und schon sind alle weg hier. >.<


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 22, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Kaum l?uft das Spiel und schon sind alle weg hier. >.<


Jetzt ist Halbzeit :ho


----------



## Mochi (Jun 22, 2012)

Ich komme aus dem Badezimmer.

Und ne, ehrlich gesagt will ich nur Raufereien haben


----------



## Brox (Jun 22, 2012)

Hallo, Nazis.


----------



## Okami (Jun 22, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> lol, du hast do adios gesagt und dich damit verabschiedet, deswegen hab ich hier nicht mehr geschrieben <.<



Du hast die Scheidung eingereicht, darauf ich:
> Ja, Adios.
Smh.


Phosphor said:


> Proper German, please.



Wo du her kommst, genau.



Brox said:


> Hallo, Nazis.



Moin genosse.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 22, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Du hast die Scheidung eingereicht, darauf ich:
> > Ja, Adios.
> Smh.


Und wieso hast du mich + Merry zitiert? -.-


----------



## Brox (Jun 22, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Wo du her kommst, genau.


Er kam wahrscheinlich aus einer Alkoholikerin.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 22, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Ich komme aus dem Badezimmer.


Da wollte ich auch schon immer mal hin. 



Brox said:


> Er kam wahrscheinlich aus einer Alkoholikerin.


Ja, ja, man schlie?t eben immer gerne von sich selbst auf andere. ;P


----------



## Brox (Jun 22, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Da wollte ich auch schon immer mal hin.



Man sagt von Molligmaus, dass sie dick sei.



Phosphor said:


> Ja, ja, man schlie?t eben immer gerne von sich selbst auf andere. ;P


Standard-Konter, nicht beeindruckt.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 22, 2012)

Brox said:


> Man sagt von Molligmaus, dass sie dick sei.


Die ist _d?rr_... 

Nur ihr Hintern ist *fett*


----------



## Brox (Jun 22, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Die ist _d?rr_...
> 
> Nur ihr Hintern ist *fett*



Dann wohl Magermaus, eh?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 22, 2012)

Brox said:


> Dann wohl Magermaus, eh?


Ja, das passt besser. Aber sie benennt sich bald um. Dann hei?t sie Muschi oder so...


----------



## Brox (Jun 22, 2012)

Und du bewahrst tats?chlich Nacktfotos von ihr auf?


----------



## Okami (Jun 22, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Und wieso hast du mich + Merry zitiert?
> -.-



..? 



Brox said:


> Er kam wahrscheinlich aus einer Alkoholikerin.



Macht sinn. Deswegen die mischung aus Englisch und Deutsch.





Phosphor said:


> Da wollte ich auch schon immer mal hin.
> 
> 
> Ja, ja, man schlie?t eben immer gerne von sich selbst auf andere. ;P



Antworte.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 22, 2012)

Schw?r eh, seid doch alle hirngefickt.

Bin weg hier >__>


----------



## Okami (Jun 22, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Schw?r eh, seid doch alle hirngefickt.
> 
> Bin weg hier >__>



Lass die doch reden.. einfach Iggen. :/ 
Du bistn tolles M?del.  Komm, bleib. So.. gewinnen sie nur.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 22, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> @Phosphor Dulde kein english hier !


Why not? 



Ōkami said:


> Antworte.


Hab ich doch l?ngst. 


Phosphor said:


> Ja, ja, ...


----------



## Brox (Jun 22, 2012)

Exzellent. Scheint so, als ob Deutschland gewinnen w?rde.


----------



## Brox (Jun 22, 2012)

4:1.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 22, 2012)

Go Germany, go!


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 22, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> ..?


Guck dir deinen Post an wo du adios gesagt hast, da hast du mich und Merry zitiert -.-


----------



## Okami (Jun 22, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Guck dir deinen Post an wo du adios gesagt hast, da hast du mich und Merry zitiert -.-



Alter zickt nicht rum. Gibt schlimmeres im Leben.


----------



## Okami (Jun 22, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Why not?
> 
> 
> Hab ich doch l?ngst.



Weil.. 
> German Thread.

Seh nix.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 22, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Alter zickt nicht rum. Gibt schlimmeres im Leben.


Ich hab nur erkl?rt warum ich dachte, dass du dich aus dem Thread verabschiedet hast. Du checkst auch gar nichts...


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 22, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Weil..
> > German Thread.
> 
> Seh nix.


Lern vorher endlich mal richtig zitieren.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 22, 2012)

Damn straight!


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 22, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Damn straight!



Schreib das lieber auf Deutsch hin, sonst wird sie wieder b?se.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 22, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Schreib das lieber auf Deutsch hin, sonst wird sie wieder b?se.


Hab ich ja mit Absicht gemacht


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 22, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Hab ich ja mit Absicht gemacht



Schon klar, aber ich dachte ihr beiden w?rt beste Freunde, und (beste) Freunde sollte man nicht b?se machen.


----------



## Brox (Jun 22, 2012)

Beste Freunde ?bers Internet.


----------



## Okami (Jun 22, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Schon klar, aber ich dachte ihr beiden w?rt beste Freunde, und (beste) Freunde sollte man nicht b?se machen.



Das macht er weil ich ihm in den Arsch gefickt habe.  Jetzt zickt er rum.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 22, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Schon klar, aber ich dachte ihr beiden w?rt beste Freunde, und (beste) Freunde sollte man nicht b?se machen.



lol 
Das w?re traurig wenn sie meine beste Freundin w?re


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 22, 2012)

Brox said:


> Beste Freunde ?bers Internet.



Na, klar. Die besten Freundschaften entstehen im Internet. Wei? doch jeder. 

Hab leider keinen "My little Pony"-Smiley gefunden. 



Ōkami said:


> Das macht er weil ich ihm *in den Arsch gefickt* habe.


Also kennt ihr euch doch im real life!


----------



## Okami (Jun 22, 2012)

Joa, ich versohl ihm den hintern wenn er nicht seine Vorlaute klappe halten kann.
Und er schreit.. "Mamii bitte nicht, auaaaaaa "


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 22, 2012)

Nett zu erfahren was du so f?r Fantasien hast... 

Ich behalte aber meine Fantasien f?r mich


----------



## Brox (Jun 22, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Na, klar. Die besten Freundschaften entstehen im Internet. Wei? doch jeder.
> 
> Hab leider keinen "My little Pony"-Smiley gefunden.
> 
> ...



Gibt genug andere naive smileys, h?ttest schon Ersatz gefunden, du fauler *deine Nationalit?t*.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 22, 2012)

Brox said:


> Gibt genug andere naive smileys, h?ttest schon Ersatz gefunden, du fauler *deine Nationalit?t*.



Faulheit ist angeboren, daf?r kann ich nichts.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 22, 2012)

Brox said:


> Gibt genug andere naive smileys, h?ttest schon Ersatz gefunden, du fauler *deine Nationalit?t*.


Nenn ich einfach Grieche :ho


----------



## Okami (Jun 22, 2012)

Brox said:


> Gibt genug andere naive smileys, h?ttest schon Ersatz gefunden, du fauler *deine Nationalit?t*.



Ich mag deine Einstellung.


----------



## Brox (Jun 22, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Als wenn sich ein Grieche heute in diesen Thread gewagt h?tte.



Griechen wagen es aber auch auf ziemlich dreiste Art und Weise von uns Geld abzuziehen.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 22, 2012)

Brox said:


> Griechen wagen es aber auch auf ziemlich dreiste Art und Weise von uns Geld abzuziehen.



Wieso? Nichts tun und trotzdem Geld kassieren - ich w?rd es genauso machen, wenn ich k?nnte.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 22, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Wieso? Nichts tun und trotzdem Geld kassieren - ich w?rd es genauso machen, wenn ich k?nnte.


Kannst du das nicht?


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 22, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Kannst du das nicht?



Naja, also nichts tun mach ich schon lange, aber auf die Milliarden der EZB warte ich heute noch.


----------



## Brox (Jun 22, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Wieso? Nichts tun und trotzdem Geld kassieren - ich w?rd es genauso machen, wenn ich k?nnte.



Machst du doch auch.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 22, 2012)

Brox said:


> Machst du doch auch.





Phosphor said:


> Naja, also nichts tun mach ich schon lange, aber auf die Milliarden der EZB warte ich heute noch.


....,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 22, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Naja, also nichts tun mach ich schon lange, aber auf die Milliarden der EZB warte ich heute noch.


Musst halt erst Milliarden Schulden machen!


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 22, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Musst halt erst Milliarden Schulden machen!



Ja, das k?nnte ich noch versuchen. Aber nicht mehr heute. Werd jetzt schlafen gehen...


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 24, 2012)

Alter, was is eig. los mit euch Spacken? Unser thread is seit Freitag am Sinken...


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 24, 2012)

So ist das nunmal wenn ich, das Herzst?ck dieses Threads, nichts schreibe.


----------



## FakePeace (Jun 24, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> So ist das nunmal wenn ich, das Herzst?ck dieses Threads, nichts schreibe.



Weil du so viel im EM Thread rumh?ngst


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 24, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> So ist das nunmal wenn ich, das Herzst?ck dieses Threads, nichts schreibe.



Dann beweg gef?lligst ?fter deinen Hintern hier her und unterhalte uns (=mich)!


----------



## Brox (Jun 24, 2012)

Zeig mal Bilder von dir, Phosphor.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 24, 2012)

FakePeace said:


> Weil du so viel im EM Thread rumh?ngst


Eigentlich nur wenn Deutschland spielt :ho 



Phosphor said:


> Dann beweg gef?lligst ?fter deinen Hintern hier her und unterhalte uns (=mich)!


Hmm... Den Wunsch erf?lle ich nur den Ladies


----------



## Mochi (Jun 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD6osnFxkpY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Okami (Jun 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]smh834dsYu8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mochi (Jun 24, 2012)

Okami, das geht an dich


----------



## Okami (Jun 24, 2012)

Aww  Zu s??. Das f?r dich: 

[YOUTUBE]DHyJTpDFgc8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mochi (Jun 24, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Aww  Zu s??. Das f?r dich:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]DHyJTpDFgc8[/YOUTUBE]




Ich dachte ich bekomme das hier 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mue6Vc_T9Ds[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Okami (Jun 24, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Ich dachte ich bekomme das hier
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mue6Vc_T9Ds[/YOUTUBE]




Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck. Hab ich total vergessen. 

[YOUTUBE]w-OucyXNKyo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mochi (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 24, 2012)

Gib ma den tacka daa.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 24, 2012)

Brox said:


> Zeig mal Bilder von dir, Phosphor.



​"Wei?er Phosphor mit gelber Schnittkante" - wikipedia


----------



## Okami (Jun 24, 2012)

Wie Vermutet. Potth?sslich.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 24, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Wie Vermutet. Potth?sslich.


----------



## Okami (Jun 24, 2012)

Mmmmah Bin total geil.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 24, 2012)

Darf ich deine Krone klauen? :33


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 24, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Bin total geil.



Auf wen denn?  Auf mich? Nein, danke.


----------



## Okami (Jun 24, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Darf ich deine Krone klauen? :33



Klar, weil du es bist. 



Phosphor said:


> Auf wen denn?  Auf mich? Nein, danke.



Na na na, komm her komm komm komm.  Habe auch Bonbons f?r dich.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 24, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Na na na, komm her komm komm komm.  Habe auch Bonbons f?r dich.



Pah! Ich lass mich doch nicht mit mickrigen Bonbons (die obendrein wahrscheinlich auch noch vergiftet sind!) locken! Try again!


----------



## Mochi (Jun 24, 2012)

*klaut Okami's krone* 

Ich liebe nimm 2 bonbons


----------



## Okami (Jun 24, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Pah! Ich lass mich doch nicht mit mickrigen Bonbons (die obendrein wahrscheinlich auch noch vergiftet sind!) locken! Try again!



Am?sant. Was die alle jedesmal denken, ich w?rde Leute vergiften wollen. 
Dabei gibt es bessere m?glichkeiten einen Menschen umzubringen.
Wenn man sie foltern kann. Wo bleibt der spass beim vergiften?
Vergiften > Spassfaktor = 0%
Foltern > Spassfaktor = 100%




Merrymaus said:


> *klaut Okami's krone*
> 
> Ich liebe nimm 2 bonbons



Bewahre sie gut auf. 

Ich mag schokobonbons.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 24, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Am?sant. Was *die *alle jedesmal haben, ich w?rde Leute vergiften wollen.



Hab da wohl ins Schwarze getroffen, wa? 



Ōkami said:


> Dabei gibts es bessere m?glichkeiten einen Menschen umzubringen.
> Wenn man sie foltern kann. Wo bleibt der spass dann?
> Vergiften > Spassfaktor = 0%
> Folter > Spassfaktor = 100%



Nicht jedes Gift ist t?dlich, manche f?hren nur zu einer tempor?ren Paralyse. Was vollkommen ausreichend ist, um sein Opfer festzubinden damit man es anschlie?end foltern kann. Ja, ja... ich hab dich von Anfang an durchschaut. ;P


----------



## Okami (Jun 24, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Hab da wohl ins Schwarze getroffen, wa?
> 
> 
> 
> Nicht jedes Gift ist t?dlich, manche f?hren nur zu einer tempor?ren Paralyse. Was vollkommen ausreichend ist, um sein Opfer festzubinden damit man es anschlie?end foltern kann. Ja, ja... ich hab dich von Anfang an durchschaut. ;P



Wie ich besserwisser verabscheue. 
K?nnte man auch eine Bet?ubungsspritze verabreichen. 
Dexters methode.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 24, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Wie ich besserwisser verabscheue.


Du verabscheust doch so gut wie alles...


----------



## Okami (Jun 24, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Du verabscheust doch so gut wie alles...




Menschen generell, ja.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 24, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Menschen generell, ja.


Naja, beruht ja auf Gegenseitigkeit


----------



## Okami (Jun 24, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Naja, beruht ja auf Gegenseitigkeit



Das hat mir aua ins Herz gemacht.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 24, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Das hat mir aua ins Herz gemacht.


Weil es von Amors Pfeil durchbohrt wurde? pek


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 24, 2012)

Oha, sieh mal einer an, wer da wieder aus seinem Loch gekrochen ist...


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 24, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Oha, schau wer da wieder aus seinem Loch gekrochen ist?


Redest du von deinem Penis?


----------



## Okami (Jun 24, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Weil es von Amors Pfeil durchbohrt wurde? pek



Genau. pek I'm in looooooove, love love love loveeeeee.
Love is in the Air du du du duududuu Love is in the Air.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 24, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Genau. pek I'm in looooooove, love love love loveeeeee.
> Love is in the Air du du du duududuu Love is in the Air.


Irgendwann erwischt es scheinbar jeden


----------



## Okami (Jun 24, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Irgendwann erwischt es scheinbar jeden



Selbstverliebtheit ist was sch?nes, joa.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 24, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Redest du von deinem Penis?



Ach, wie sehr ich mir doch w?nschte, ich h?tte einen! 
Der Penisneid ist gro? in mir...


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 24, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Selbstverliebtheit ist was sch?nes, joa.


Klar, das macht Selbstbefriedigung doppelt so sch?n


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 24, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Ach, wie sehr ich mir doch w?nschte, ich h?tte einen!
> Der Penisneid ist gro? in mir...


Wir k?nnen uns ja meinen teilen, der reicht locker f?r 2!


----------



## Okami (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## Natsukawa (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 24, 2012)

DU ARSCH.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 24, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Wir k?nnen uns ja meinen teilen, der reicht locker f?r 2!



Deine Beschreibung passt exakt auf das hier:



Kann man teilen und reicht f?r 2.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 24, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Deine Beschreibung passt exakt auf das hier:


Na dann hast du ja scheinbar deinen eigenen :ho


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 24, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Na dann hast du ja scheinbar deinen eigenen :ho



H?h? Ich dachte, du wolltest deinen mit mir teilen? Mach jetzt blo? keinen R?ckzieher ()!


----------



## Natsukawa (Jun 24, 2012)

Kumma, wie sie ihre Schw?nze sharen :-/


----------



## Okami (Jun 24, 2012)

Voll schwul altaaaaaaaaaa. Tacka alta wos mein tacka


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 24, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> H?h? Ich dachte, du wolltest deinen mit mir teilen? Mach jetzt blo? keinen R?ckzieher ()!


Und was, wenn ich ihn in 2 H?lften schneide, und du ihn am Ende gar nicht willst?


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 24, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Und was, wenn ich ihn in 2 H?lften schneide, und du ihn am Ende gar nicht willst?



Also, wenn du schon so anf?ngst...


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 24, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Also, wenn du schon so anf?ngst...


Ich wollte nur sicher gehen, aber gut..


----------



## Okami (Jun 25, 2012)

Es gibt keine Schatten in einer Welt ohne Licht.


----------



## Brox (Jun 25, 2012)

Geschmackvoller Avatar wie ?bich, Okami.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 25, 2012)

Bisher ihr sch?nster.


----------



## Brox (Jun 25, 2012)

Mir gef?llt der Nazi-Avatar trotzdem besser.


----------



## Okami (Jun 25, 2012)

Brox said:


> Geschmackvoller Avatar wie ?bich, Okami.



Danke. 




Brox said:


> Mir gef?llt der Nazi-Avatar trotzdem besser.



Evtl. kommt wieder ein Nazi avy bald dran.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 25, 2012)

Raido ?ndert Status von Single auf Quasi-Vergeben!


----------



## Okami (Jun 25, 2012)

Armes/Armer M?del/Kerl. Wurde bestimmt gekauft, hm?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 25, 2012)

Nein, nur gemietet


----------



## Brox (Jun 25, 2012)

Wohl eher von jemandem geliehen.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 25, 2012)

Das w?re ja besser da ich nichts zahlen m?sste


----------



## Brox (Jun 25, 2012)

Ich meinte das, in dem Sinn, dass der K?rper der Dame/des Herren schon durch andere Personen ganz gut in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde. 
Bei Kauf/Miete geht man ja meistens von Ungebrauchtheit oder beschr?nkter Gebrauchtheit aus.


----------



## Litho (Jun 25, 2012)

Guten Abend

Mein Name ist Litho.
Es tut mir leid, ich spreche nicht sehr gut Deutsch. Aber ich kann viel verstehen, meine Muttersprache ist Niederl?ndisch.

Vielen Dank und auf Wiedersehen.


----------



## Brox (Jun 25, 2012)

Du gehst gleich wieder, Litho?


----------



## Litho (Jun 25, 2012)

Ja, ich komme wieder zu lesen und zu lernen, ein bisschen Deutsch 

Danke, google translate.


----------



## Brox (Jun 25, 2012)

Litho said:


> Ja, ich komme wieder zu lesen und zu lernen, ein bisschen Deutsch
> 
> Danke, google translate.



google translate ist M?ll. Darauf solltest du dich nicht verlassen.


----------



## Litho (Jun 25, 2012)

Brox said:


> google translate ist M?ll. Darauf solltest du dich nicht verlassen.



F?r einfache S?tze wie dieser Satz.


----------



## Okami (Jun 25, 2012)

Litho said:


> Guten Abend
> 
> Mein Name ist Litho.
> Es tut mir leid, ich spreche nicht sehr gut Deutsch. Aber ich kann viel verstehen, meine Muttersprache ist Niederl?ndisch.
> ...



Welkom. Hoe gaat het?


----------



## Brox (Jun 25, 2012)

Litho said:


> F?r einfache S?tze wie dieser Satz.



Hast du wohl recht, lieber etwas als gar nichts.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 25, 2012)

Okami, ich will auch so ein Avatar. Wo findest du die?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 25, 2012)

Wie, wo findet sie die? Sie hat das Bild bei Facebook, also muss das doch ihr Gesicht sein, bzw. sein


----------



## Okami (Jun 25, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Okami, ich will auch so ein Avatar. Wo findest du die?



Deviantart.

@Raido


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 25, 2012)

Ich h?tte auch auf Deviantart getippt, da habe ich ja auch die tollen Pokemon-Bilder her


----------



## Mochi (Jun 25, 2012)

b?h pokemon.

okay DA.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 25, 2012)

Ich h?tte ja jetzt erwartet, dass du nach dem Artist fragst... 

Und ich wurde heute fast an der Kasse beklaut  Nur weil man mir ansieht, dass ich Pole bin...


----------



## Mochi (Jun 25, 2012)

Hast du verdient, elende Polen


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 25, 2012)

I guess I have to choke a bitch


----------



## Okami (Jun 25, 2012)

Kennt jemand einen Satz, in dem 3 L?gen vorkommen?

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ehrlicher Pole mit eigenen Pkw sucht Arbeit.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 25, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Kennt jemand einen Satz, in dem 3 L?gen vorkommen?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Ich best?tige diese Aussage


----------



## Mochi (Jun 25, 2012)

*puuuuuuuuuuuuppppppps*


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 25, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> *puuuuuuuuuuuuppppppps*


Falscher Thread 

Der Kack-Fetisch-Thread ist im Bathhouse :ho

Also, das vermute ich mal... woher soll ich wissen, wo so ein Thread ist..? :sweat


----------



## Okami (Jun 25, 2012)

Das w?sste ich wenn es solch ein Thread geben w?rde, denn  es w?re meiner.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 25, 2012)

Raido kennt sich aus


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 25, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Das w?sste ich wenn es solch ein Thread geben w?rde, denn  es w?re meiner.


Es gibt keinen? Worauf wartest du dann?


----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)

Ihr stinkt doch alle.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 26, 2012)

Danke, du auch


----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)

Normal wenn man sich nicht 1 Jahrgeduscht hat.
Faulheit.


----------



## Klabusterbaellchen (Jun 26, 2012)

*in der Nase popel*


----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)

Das mach ich auch gerade !


----------



## Mochi (Jun 26, 2012)

Ich mach das immer.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 26, 2012)

Ich mach das bis mir die Nase blutet!


----------



## Mochi (Jun 26, 2012)

Ich mach das solange bis ich mein Gehirn erreiche. Da meins aber ziemlich klein ist, muss ich tief bohren


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 26, 2012)

Ich beneide dich. Ich hab mein Gehirn ja schon l?ngst rausgepopelt und es nichtmal bemerkt


----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Klabusterbaellchen (Jun 26, 2012)

Das ist so erotisch. Ich kam gerade.


----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)

Klabusterbaellchen said:


> Das ist so erotisch. Ich kam gerade.


----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Klabusterbaellchen (Jun 26, 2012)

Jaaa, mehr. Bitte. Ich will es.


----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)

Klabusterbaellchen said:


> Jaaa, mehr. Bitte. Ich will es.



XD Bring mich nicht aus dem konzept !


----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Mochi (Jun 26, 2012)

iwie funktionieren keine deiner bilder f?r mich


----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Raidoton (Jun 26, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> iwie funktionieren keine deiner bilder f?r mich


Das macht sie mit Absicht...


----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> iwie funktionieren keine deiner bilder f?r mich



Mysteri?s.


----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Raidoton (Jun 26, 2012)

Der Thread hier hatte Potenzial, mit so einen sch?nen Opening-Post...


----------



## Klabusterbaellchen (Jun 26, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> XD Bring mich nicht aus dem konzept !



Gibs doch zu, du stehst drauf.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 26, 2012)

Doofe Kuh   .


----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Der Thread hier hatte Potenzial, mit so einen sch?nen Opening-Post...



Hatte er eig. nie. 



Klabusterbaellchen said:


> Gibs doch zu, du stehst drauf.



Total. 



Merrymaus said:


> Doofe Kuh   .



Muh


----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)

Hachja..


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 26, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Hatte er eig. nie.


Ja, weil du hier bist und alle verschreckst


----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)

Und ?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 26, 2012)

Nichts. Wieso fragst du so doof?


----------



## Klabusterbaellchen (Jun 26, 2012)

So, Ladies.

Was geht hier sonst so sch?nes?


----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Nichts. Wieso fragst du so doof?



Keine frage. Soll heissen "Ich gebe ein schei? drauf" 



Klabusterbaellchen said:


> So, Ladies.
> 
> Was geht hier sonst so sch?nes?



Dissing people.


----------



## Natsukawa (Jun 26, 2012)

Brauch wieder ne Freundin, free & willig anyone?   Btw., *KAFFEEEE F?R ALLE * *_Barmann anschrei_*


----------



## Klabusterbaellchen (Jun 26, 2012)

Kaffee?

Dann doch lieber etwas h?rteres.


----------



## Klabusterbaellchen (Jun 26, 2012)

Ach und Hyper-Natsu: Wie w?r's mit sasa?


----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 26, 2012)

This thread needs more "Litho" - stop reading and start posting. NOW!


----------



## Natsukawa (Jun 26, 2012)

Klabusterbaellchen said:


> Ach und Hyper-Natsu: Wie w?r's mit sasa?



Wie w?rs mit *Dir* ? *_Wange knuuuuutsch & frech grins_*


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 26, 2012)

Ich hab doch niemanden was getan...


----------



## Mochi (Jun 26, 2012)

lol was ist das?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 26, 2012)

Das ist aus Skyrim was ich zur Zeit zocke. Ein Assassine, den ich get?tet habe, hatte diesen Zettel dabei


----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)

Skyrim lutscht. Wurde zu sehr gehypt, was ich nicht verstehen kann und auch nicht m?chte.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 26, 2012)

Ach dieses Spiel da...

Nacht babies, die Prinzessin braucht ihren Erbsenschlaf.


----------



## Okami (Jun 26, 2012)

Gute nacht Merry. <3


----------



## Mochi (Jun 26, 2012)

Kommst du in mein Bett? Ich hab Angst


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 26, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Skyrim lutscht. Wurde zu sehr gehypt, was ich nicht verstehen kann und auch nicht m?chte.


Hast du's ?berhaupt ausreichend gezockt, du Noob? 
Selbst wenn es dem Hype nicht ganz gerecht wird, so ist es immernoch ein verdammt gutes Spiel! Und ich freue mich einfach, dass es endlich ein RPG gibt, in dem es auch Spa? macht einen diebischen Assassinen zu spielen


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 26, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> ..., dass es endlich ein RPG gibt, in dem es auch Spa? macht einen diebischen Assassinen zu spielen


Als wenn du im real life nicht schon genug stehlen w?rdest, unglaublich diese Polen...


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 26, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Als wenn du im real life nicht schon genug stehlen w?rdest, unglaublich diese Polen...


Das jemand sowas in der Richtung sagt war klar, nur dachte ich, w?rde Okami dir zuvorkommen 

Dabei bin ich nichtmal Pole, sondern Nazi... 

Auch wenn man beides sein kann...


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 26, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Das jemand sowas in der Richtung sagt war klar,


Du bist Pole und spielst in RPGs gerne Dieb? Please... selbst der Vorstand des European Commission against Racism and Intolerance (ECRI) h?tte sich hier nicht zur?ckhalten k?nnen... 



Raidoton said:


> nur dachte ich, w?rde Okami dir zuvorkommen


Ach komme her auf, Ōkami w?rde sich nie zu rassistischen Bemerkungen herablassen, daf?r ist sie einfach ein zu guter Mensch. 

Edit: Kann aber auch sein, dass sie einfach nicht mehr online ist. 



Raidoton said:


> Dabei bin ich nichtmal Pole, ...


Leugnen hilft nicht, immerhin hast du vor ein paar Seiten noch dar?ber gepostet:


Raidoton said:


> Ich h?tte heute fast eine Kasse geklaut  Aber die hatten mich von Anfang an unter Verdaucht, nur weil man mir ansieht, dass ich Pole bin...





Raidoton said:


> ...sondern Nazi...


Wir sind hier im Thread mit dem Titel "German", erwarte dir nach deiner Aussage also keine Sonderbehandlung hier. 

Anyway, I am off~


----------



## Klabusterbaellchen (Jun 27, 2012)

Natsukawa said:


> Wie w?rs mit *Dir* ? *_Wange knuuuuutsch & frech grins_*




?hm, schwul?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 27, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Du bist Pole und spielst in RPGs gerne Dieb? Please... selbst der Vorstand des European Commission against Racism and Intolerance (ECRI) h?tte sich hier nicht zur?ckhalten k?nnen...


Und was w?rst du, ein Hofnarr? 

Aber vergleich bitte nicht diebische Assassinen aus Skyrim, mit irgendwelchen Autoklauern... Das ist eine schlimme Beleidigung f?r die Assassinen!



Phosphor said:


> Ach komme her auf, Ōkami w?rde sich nie zu rassistischen Bemerkungen herablassen, daf?r ist sie einfach ein zu guter Mensch.
> 
> Edit: Kann aber auch sein, dass sie einfach nicht mehr online ist.


Nat?rlich ist sie off, oder sieht du dass hier 10 Posts die Minute von ihr erscheinen? 



Phosphor said:


> Leugnen hilft nicht, immerhin hast du vor ein paar Seiten noch dar?ber gepostet:


Ich bin hochbegabt und Mr. Germany 2012. Ich hab's gesagt, also muss es ja wahr sein 



Phosphor said:


> Wir sind hier im Thread mit dem Titel "German", erwarte dir nach deiner Aussage also keine Sonderbehandlung hier.


Was denn f?r eine Sonderbehandlung? 



Phosphor said:


> Anyway, I am off~


Sammich!


----------



## Okami (Jun 27, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Ach komme her auf, Ōkami w?rde sich nie zu rassistischen Bemerkungen herablassen, daf?r ist sie einfach ein zu guter Mensch.
> 
> Edit: Kann aber auch sein, dass sie einfach nicht mehr online ist.





Raidoton said:


> Nat?rlich ist sie off, oder sieht du dass hier 10 Posts die Minute von ihr erscheinen?
> !




 Was verpasst ?


----------



## Okami (Jun 27, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Hast du's ?berhaupt ausreichend gezockt, du Noob?
> Selbst wenn es dem Hype nicht ganz gerecht wird, so ist es immernoch ein verdammt gutes Spiel! Und ich freue mich einfach, dass es endlich ein RPG gibt, in dem es auch Spa? macht einen diebischen Assassinen zu spielen



Let's plays gewatched auf Youtube. Reichte mir schon aus um Urteilen zuk?nnen.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 27, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Let's plays gewatched auf Youtube. Reichte mir schon aus um Urteilen zuk?nnen.


Ich hab's fast 40 Stunden gezockt, w?hrend du nur ein wenig zugeguckt hast...


----------



## Okami (Jun 27, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ich hab's fast 40 Stunden gezockt, w?hrend du nur ein wenig zugeguckt hast...



Bild dir was darauf ein, Raido.  Hast ja sonst nichts anderes womit du Angeben k?nntest.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 27, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Bild dir was darauf ein, Raido.  Hast ja sonst nichts anderes womit du Angeben k?nntest.


Wo habe ich denn angegeben? F?hl dich doch nicht gleich gekr?nkt, nur weil ich gezeigt habe dass deine Meinung ?ber Skyrim einen schei?dreck wert ist 
Aber gut zu wissen dass du sowas nicht vertr?gst


----------



## Okami (Jun 27, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Wo habe ich denn angegeben? F?hl dich doch nicht gleich gekr?nkt, nur weil ich gezeigt habe dass deine Meinung ?ber Skyrim einen schei?dreck wert ist
> Aber gut zu wissen dass du sowas nicht vertr?gst



Du f?hlst dich gleich immer angegriffen, find ich niedlich. 
Bist so ein richtiger "Wannabe" wie es im Buche steht.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 27, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Du f?hlst dich gleich immer angegriffen, find ich niedlich.
> Bist so ein richtiger "Wannabe" wie es im Buche steht.


Genau, angegriffen hab ich mich gef?hlt, indem ich sagte, du f?hlst dich angegriffen... Macht Sinn 
Was auch immer du mit "Wannabe" meinst... 
Hey, es tut mir ja Leid dass ich dich ver?grert habe, musst mir ja nicht gleich sowas wie Wannabe an den Kopf werfen...


----------



## Okami (Jun 27, 2012)

Du antwortest ja immer darauf, so f?hlst du dich angegriffen.  Schlau w?re es, mich einfach zu ignorieren.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 27, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Du antwortest ja immer darauf, so f?hlst du dich angegriffen.  Schlau w?re es, mich einfach zu ignorieren.


Lustig wie du deinem eigenen Rat nicht folgst 
Wollte zwar noch gerne wissen was f?r ein "Wannabe" ich sein soll, aber gut, da hast du wahrscheinlich selber keine Antwort drauf. Vielleicht sollte ich in einem Japanisch W?rterbuch nachschauen...


----------



## Okami (Jun 27, 2012)

Tust es schon wieder, und so ein langer Text noch dazu. Oh my..


----------



## Natsukawa (Jun 27, 2012)

*_kicha_* *_kicha_* *_kicha_* *_kicha_*


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 27, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Tust es schon wieder, und so ein langer Text noch dazu. Oh my..


Dachte halt man k?nnte wiede ein lustiges Gespr?ch f?hren, aber hab mich wohl get?uscht. Von dir kommt ja nur der selbe, kindische M?ll... 

Ich bin total gespannt was Okami als n?chstes schreiben wird... 

Und antworte doch mal auf meine PN


----------



## Klabusterbaellchen (Jun 27, 2012)

Liebe und Frieden! Amen.






Natsu, du stinkst.


----------



## Okami (Jun 27, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Dachte halt man k?nnte wiede ein lustiges Gespr?ch f?hren, aber hab mich wohl get?uscht. Von dir kommt ja nur der selbe, kindische M?ll...
> 
> Ich bin total gespannt was Okami als n?chstes schreiben wird...
> 
> Und antworte doch mal auf meine PN



 Welche PM?


----------



## Okami (Jun 27, 2012)

Klabusterbaellchen said:


> Liebe und Frieden! Amen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein schatz.


----------



## Klabusterbaellchen (Jun 27, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Mein schatz.



Und du duftest nach Lavendel.


----------



## Okami (Jun 27, 2012)

Klabusterbaellchen said:


> Und du duftest nach Lavendel.



Und du nach Vanille. pek


----------



## Klabusterbaellchen (Jun 27, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Und du nach Vanille. pek



Vanille ist sehr geil.

*dich mit Vanilleso?e beschmier*


----------



## Okami (Jun 27, 2012)

Klabusterbaellchen said:


> Vanille ist sehr geil.
> 
> *dich mit Vanilleso?e beschmier*



Aufjedn.

Ohja.. das geil.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 27, 2012)

Erdbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer.


----------



## Klabusterbaellchen (Jun 27, 2012)

Pissnelke.


----------



## Natsukawa (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Mochi (Jun 27, 2012)

^.............


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 27, 2012)

Oha, irgendwas hat das Bild gestern blockiert...


----------



## Klabusterbaellchen (Jun 28, 2012)

Uhhh, very hot.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 28, 2012)

okami, was f?rn anime? 
die beiden sehen aus wie 14 j?hrige 


jo, pennersss ich hab ein job, kein hartz 4 mehr und die k?che bleibt alleine.


----------



## Okami (Jun 28, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> okami, was f?rn anime?
> die beiden sehen aus wie 14 j?hrige
> 
> 
> jo, pennersss ich hab ein job, kein hartz 4 mehr und die k?che bleibt alleine.




Kein plan, Habe ich bei danbooru gefunden.  
Bin nicht P?dophil !


Oh wo? erz?hl. Und gratulation. <3


----------



## Higawa (Jun 28, 2012)

Hentai im german thread? und da bin ich!!!


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 28, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> jo, pennersss ich hab ein job, kein hartz 4 mehr und die k?che bleibt alleine.


Welcher Supermarkt hat dich denn genommen? :ho


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 28, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> okami, was f?rn anime?
> die beiden sehen aus wie 14 j?hrige



Die Szene ist aus der OVA von "Another".



Ōkami said:


> Kein plan, Habe ich bei danbooru gefunden.


Ōkami.... danbooru... tags:yuri... I see. :sanji


Ōkami said:


> Bin nicht P?dophil !


So wie du das sagst, h?rt sich das fast so an, als wenn's was Schlechtes w?re...


----------



## Okami (Jun 28, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Die Szene ist aus der OVA von "Another".
> 
> 
> Ōkami.... danbooru... tags:yuri... I see. :sanji
> ...



Bin Bisexuell. 

Nicht mitbekommen? Hier werden andauernt welche als P?dophil bezeichnet, klar ises was schlechtes.  Oder warte.. das wird zum Trend.


----------



## Billie (Jun 28, 2012)

(schnell die OVA angucken geht)


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 28, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Bin Bisexuell.


Wie? Sowas geht? Wie macht man das? 



Ōkami said:


> Nicht mitbekommen? Hier werden andauernt welche als P?dophil bezeichnet, klar ises was schlechtes.  Oder warte.. das wird zum Trend.


Wie, p?dophil ist was Schlechtes? Das musst du mir jetzt aber genauer erz?hlen... Ich meine, immerhin scheinen 90% der jap. Kultur aus (halb)nackten Lolis zu bestehen. Und die Japaner sind doch so hochentwickelt, also kann es doch nicht so schlimm sein, deshou? :>


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 28, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Wie, p?dophil ist was Schlechtes? Das musst du mir jetzt aber genauer erz?hlen... Ich meine, immerhin scheinen 90% der jap. Kultur aus (halb)nackten Lolis zu bestehen. Und die Japaner sind doch so hochentwickelt, also kann es doch nicht so schlimm sein, deshou? :>


Wenn es um Sexualit?t geht, schaltet sich der Kopf doch aus


----------



## Okami (Jun 28, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Wie? Sowas geht? Wie macht man das?
> 
> 
> Wie, p?dophil ist was Schlechtes? Das musst du mir jetzt aber genauer erz?hlen... Ich meine, immerhin scheinen 90% der jap. Kultur aus (halb)nackten Lolis zu bestehen. Und die Japaner sind doch so hochentwickelt, also kann es doch nicht so schlimm sein, deshou? :>



Mit weibern ficken und deren pussy leer lecken. 

Was interessieren mich die schei? Japsen? Geht ums prinzip. Oder f?ndest du das geil wenn dein Vater deine kleine Sis oder Bro oder ein anderes fremdes Kind vergewaltigt?  Mit P?dophilie ist eigentlich nicht zu scherzen.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 28, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Wenn es um Sexualit?t geht, schaltet sich der Kopf doch aus



Bei dir vielleicht. 



Ōkami said:


> Oder f?ndest du das geil wenn dein Vater deine kleine Sis oder Bro oder ein anderes fremdes Kind vergewaltigt?  Mit P?dophilie ist eigentlich nicht zu scherzen.


Keine Ahnung, hatte nie einen Vater, einen Bruder oder eine Schwester... Und was interessieren mich fremder Kinder. :x


----------



## Okami (Jun 28, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Bei dir vielleicht.
> 
> 
> Keine Ahnung, hatte nie einen Vater, einen Bruder oder eine Schwester... Und was interessieren mich fremder Kinder. :x



-r 

Wusste das das kommt.  Typisch "Mensch" eben.


----------



## Klabusterbaellchen (Jun 28, 2012)

ICH HATTE NIE EINEN VAAAAAAATEEEEEEER.


----------



## Natsukawa (Jun 28, 2012)

*kicha*


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 28, 2012)

Natsukawa said:


> My father never loved me!



Man muss erst einen Vater haben, um seine Liebe nicht zu bekommen. ;P


Edit: Ui, ui, ui... sieht wohl so aus, als wenn Italien die Deutschen in Grund und Boden schie?en heute.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 28, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Kein plan, Habe ich bei danbooru gefunden.
> Bin nicht P?dophil !
> 
> 
> Oh wo? erz?hl. Und gratulation. <3



Ach so :33

Also 14 J?hrige gehen noch. Ich sehe immer mehr M?dchen die erst 13/14 sind und sehen aus wie 18 wegen Make-up, Klamotten und so. Ach ja, die nehmen  alle die Pille, weil die es nicht warten k?nnen durchgev?gelt zu werden...

C&A 


Raidoton said:


> Welcher Supermarkt hat dich denn genommen? :ho



Wenigstens muss ich nicht die AA von alten Menschen aufwischen 



Phosphor said:


> Die Szene ist aus der OVA von "Another".
> 
> 
> Ōkami.... danbooru... tags:yuri... I see. :sanji
> ...



oh ok, danke f?r die Info ^^

Lolicons sind irgendwie komisch. Die sehen zwar aus wie kleine Kinder, aber die  verhalten sich wie geile B?cke. Schei? Schule, h?tte ich nicht diese dummer Facharbeit geschrieben, h?tt ich warscheinlich nie von Lolicon geh?rt


----------



## Mochi (Jun 28, 2012)

Ach ja

SPAGHETTI >>> WEI?WURST


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 28, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Wenigstens muss ich nicht die AA von alten Menschen aufwischen



Oh Mann, der hat gesessen.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 28, 2012)

Bin halt gerne fies zu Menschen 
Nur das traut mir keiner zu, weil ich "s??" bin


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 28, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Wenigstens muss ich nicht die AA von alten Menschen aufwischen


Ich bin mir halt f?r solche Arbeit nicht zu schade, Prinzessin 



Phosphor said:


> Oh Mann, der hat gesessen.


Ich hab mir den Job ausgesucht...


----------



## Mochi (Jun 28, 2012)

W?hlst wohl gerne in Schei?e rum 

Ich sollte nicht so fies sein, Deutschland hat verloren


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 28, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ich hab mir den Job ausgesucht...



Das glaub ich dir auch.

Ich hab von Merry blo? nicht erwartet, dass sie in der Lage ist, so weit unter der G?rtellinie zuzuschlagen. Immerhin schien sie mir hier noch die am wenigsten Gesch?digte zu sein.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 28, 2012)

Ja ja, Vorurteile kenn ich. Gib mir mehr davon


----------



## Klabusterbaellchen (Jun 28, 2012)

Sieht ein bisschen aus wie sasa.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 28, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> W?hlst wohl gerne in Schei?e rum
> 
> Ich sollte nicht so fies sein, Deutschland hat verloren


Dein erster Satz war doch nicht fies, ich bin ja nicht 9, aber dein zweiter ist eindeutig h?hnisch...  Wo war eignetlich die T?rkei? Und wie weit ist Russland nochmal gekommen? 



Phosphor said:


> Das glaub ich dir auch.
> 
> Ich hab von Merry blo? nicht erwartet, dass sie in der Lage ist, so weit unter der G?rtellinie zuzuschlagen. Immerhin schien sie mir hier noch die am wenigsten Gesch?digte zu sein.


Unter die G?rtellinie? Na wenn du das schon fies findest, dann setz mich lieber auf die Ignore-List


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 28, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Ja ja, Vorurteile kenn ich. Gib mir mehr davon



Sollte eigentlich ein Kompliment sein, but oh well... 



Raidoton said:


> Wo war eignetlich die T?rkei? Und wie weit ist Russland nochmal gekommen?


Oh, der Rebound - jetzt geht's los.


----------



## Okami (Jun 28, 2012)

Neuer ey.  War zu geil als er mitspielte und da so aggressive auf das Tor zurannte.  Das war herrlich.



Merrymaus said:


> Ach so :33
> 
> Also 14 J?hrige gehen noch. Ich sehe immer mehr M?dchen die erst 13/14 sind und sehen aus wie 18 wegen Make-up, Klamotten und so. Ach ja, die nehmen  alle die Pille, weil die es nicht warten k?nnen durchgev?gelt zu werden...
> 
> C&A



Armseelig.  Die meisten nehmen die pille nicht mal, und lassen sichn Kind anh?ngen. 

AH cool. Ich komm mal vorbei.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 28, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Neuer ey.  War zu geil als er mitspielte und da so aggressive auf das Tor zurannte.  Das war herrlich.


So geh?rt sich das. Wie Kahn und Lehmann damals...


----------



## Okami (Jun 28, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> So geh?rt sich das. Wie Kahn und Lehmann damals...



Ja ey. Kahn.  Der war auch son Tier, der hielt ja fast jeden ball. 
2002 die WM war geil.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 28, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Ja ey. Kahn.  Der war auch son Tier, der hielt ja fast jeden ball.
> 2002 die WM war geil.


Ja, bis in's Finale... War auf jeden Fall geil 
Also m?ssen wir jetzt Gegner die Engl?nder ran?


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 28, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Ja ey. Kahn.  Der war auch son *Tier*, der hielt ja fast jeden ball.






Ich kann mich noch erinnern, als die Fans ihm Bananen in den 16er geworfen haben.


----------



## Okami (Jun 28, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ja, bis in's Finale... War auf jeden Fall geil
> Also m?ssen wir jetzt Gegner die Engl?nder ran?



Ja, episch. 
Nope, wir sind raus. Italien gegen Spanien. 



Phosphor said:


> Ich kann mich noch erinnern, als die Fans ihm Bananen in den 16er geworfen haben.



 Wie so ein L?we.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 28, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Ja, episch.
> Nope, wir sind raus. Italien gegen Spanien.


Ich meinte Spiel um Platz 3 oder so. Mir ist's auch recht wenn es das nicht gibt


----------



## Okami (Jun 28, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ich meinte Spiel um Platz 3 oder so. Mir ist's auch recht wenn es das nicht gibt



 Seh mal nix.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 28, 2012)

Ach stimmt, w?re ja gegen Protugal dann. Aber gut, so k?nnen wir nicht nochmal verlieren


----------



## Okami (Jun 28, 2012)

War trotzdem ein geiler Abschluss mit Neuer.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 28, 2012)

Ja, bin gespannt wie der Neuer sich entwickelt. Der soll nicht f?r immer so ein Bubbi bleiben...


----------



## Okami (Jun 28, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ja, bin gespannt wie der Neuer sich entwickelt. Der soll nicht f?r immer so ein Bubbi bleiben...



Oh Raido, hast wohl interesse an Ihm?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 28, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Oh Raido, hast wohl interesse an Ihm?


Klar. Der sieht aus wie mein Cousin auf den ich voll stehe


----------



## Okami (Jun 28, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Klar. Der sieht aus wie mein Cousin auf den ich voll stehe



 Kann dich aber auch verstehen. Ers auch 1986 geboren wie ich, 1,93 gro?, w?re nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 28, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Kann dich aber auch verstehen. Ers auch 1986 geboren wie ich, 1,93 gro?, w?re nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## Okami (Jun 28, 2012)

Raidoton said:


>



                      Hot.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 28, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Ers auch 1986 geboren wie ich, ...



WAS??? Nie im Leben h?tte ich gedacht, dass du schon sooooooo ein hohes Alter hast, daf?r benimmst du dich viel zu kindisch.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 28, 2012)

Das kannst du besser beurteilen, bin trotzdem ?berrascht ?ber deinen M?nner-Geschmack


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 28, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> WAS??? Nie im Leben h?tte ich dich sooooooo alt gesch?tzt, daf?r benimmst du dich viel zu kindisch.


Okami und kindisch? No way...


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 28, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Okami und kindisch? No way...



Ja, doch. Nur du bist kindischer, Raido.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 28, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Ja, doch. Nur du bist kindischer, Raido.


Das musst du gerade sagen...


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 28, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Das musst du gerade sagen...



Hehe, nat?rlich benehme ich mich kindisch. Bin ja auch schlie?lich in dem Alter, verhalte mich als nur altersgem??.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 28, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> Hehe, nat?rlich benehme ich mich kindisch. Bin ja auch schlie?lich in dem Alter, verhalte mich als nur altersgem??.


Ich muss sagen Respekt. Mit 9 konnte ich noch nicht so gut mit PCs umgehen


----------



## Okami (Jun 28, 2012)

Phosphor said:


> WAS??? Nie im Leben h?tte ich gedacht, dass du schon sooooooo ein hohes Alter hast, daf?r benimmst du dich viel zu kindisch.



 Daf?r das du mein Profil 100x am Tag aufsuchst, ist dir entgangen das bei "Age" 25 steht ?  




Raidoton said:


> Das kannst du besser beurteilen, bin trotzdem ?berrascht ?ber deinen M?nner-Geschmack



Eifers?chtig?


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 28, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ich muss sagen Respekt. Mit 9 konnte ich noch nicht so gut mit PCs umgehen



Haha, ja, Respektbekundungen wegen meiner g?ttlichen PC-Fertigkeiten bekomme ich die ganze Zeit zu h?ren. :>


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 28, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Eifers?chtig?


Wieso sollte ich? Hast ja sehr positiv auf meine Fotos reagiert :ho
Und ich hab was mit Ivy, was soll ich dann mit dir?


----------



## Okami (Jun 28, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Wieso sollte ich? Hast ja sehr positiv auf meine Fotos reagiert :ho
> Und ich hab was mit Ivy, was soll ich dann mit dir?



Komm, du stehst total auf mich.  Sonst w?rdeste nicht wie so ein Welpe an meinen F??en lecken.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 28, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> Komm, du stehst total auf mich.  Sonst w?rdeste nicht wie so ein Welpe an meinen F??en lecken.


Ich hab nicht viel f?r F??e ?brig. Verstehe auch nicht wieso so viele deine F??e angaffen... 
Zeig doch mal lieber dein Gesicht


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jun 28, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ich hab nicht viel f?r F??e ?brig. Verstehe auch nicht wieso so viele deine F??e angaffen...
> Zeig doch mal lieber dein Gesicht


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 28, 2012)

Gott bin ich erleichtert wo ich jetzt wei?, dass meine Freundin die Pille nimmt...


----------



## Okami (Jun 28, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ich hab nicht viel f?r F??e ?brig. Verstehe auch nicht wieso so viele deine F??e angaffen...
> Zeig doch mal lieber dein Gesicht



War eher symbolisch gemeint, mein schnuckelb?rchen.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 28, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> War eher symbolisch gemeint, mein schnuckelb?rchen.


Sag blo?...


----------



## Okami (Jun 28, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Sag blo?...





Das muss wohl "Ivy" sein.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 28, 2012)

Du und deine Kinderpornografie 

Ich h?tte sie dir ja auf Facebook zeigen k?nnen, aber du hast dich ja gel?scht


----------



## Okami (Jun 28, 2012)

Och..


----------



## Mochi (Jun 29, 2012)

Ich hatte nur Barbies, nie nen Ken.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 29, 2012)

Also waren deine Puppen alles Lesben... Gezwungenerma?en.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 29, 2012)

Ich hatte aber auch Ponies!  Also die "My little Pony" viecher... die orignalen :Y


----------



## Okami (Jun 30, 2012)

Ich auch ! Dann hab ich sie verbrannt und verst?mmelt...


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Jun 30, 2012)

Keine Tierfreunde wie es scheint.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 30, 2012)

Meine Mama hat die verschenkt 

Bin jetzt f?r zwei Wochen alleine mit meinem Bruder zuhause


----------



## Okami (Jun 30, 2012)

Meine sind alle vergraben an Ihnen nagen die Maden.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 30, 2012)

Boah du bist en Poet 

Mist, ich dachte ich w?rde mit 100 € auskommen  
Wette niemals mit deinem Papi


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 30, 2012)

Also ich komme mit 100€ gut 'nen ganzen Monat aus. Deswegen habe ich ja auch noch so viel auf dem Konto... Wie rechnet sich das denn bei dir?


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Jun 30, 2012)

Der Euro macht eh alles teurer. Mark war besser.


----------



## Klabusterbaellchen (Jun 30, 2012)

Aus Speis und Trank wird Schei? und Gestank!


----------



## Mochi (Jun 30, 2012)

Ich hab mit ihm gewettet dass ich f?r 2 Wochen mit 100 ? auskomme (ich muss auch meinen kleine Bruder f?ttern).

Ich hab alleine heute 55 ? ausgegeben 
Gehe NIE mit nem jungen einkaufen der S??es mag


----------



## Mochi (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh ja, Mark ist besser. Schei? Euro, schei? Merkel.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 30, 2012)

Okay, dann kann ich das eher verstehen. Vor allem wenn du noch seine W?nsche dazu erf?llst. Haste wohl nicht wirklich durchdacht, wa? 



Merrymaus said:


> Oh ja, Mark ist besser. Schei? Euro, schei? Merkel.


Schieb ab! :ho


----------



## Okami (Jun 30, 2012)

HEIL HITLER. 


Nur mal so nebenbei.


----------



## Mochi (Jun 30, 2012)

Ich soll Merkel abschieben? Ok, ab nach Griechenland mit der Fotze.

Okami, du bist mein F?hrer <3


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 30, 2012)

Du hast Recht. Wir brauchen wieder einen Mann an der Spitze, 'ne Frau taugt einfach nichts...


----------



## Mochi (Jun 30, 2012)

Das ist doch keine Frau.


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 1, 2012)

Lass uns nicht nach dem ?u?eren gehen, Jungchen


----------



## Mochi (Jul 1, 2012)

Das meinte ich doch gar nicht.


so, okami kommt so bald  nicht mehr


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 1, 2012)

lol, das musste ja fr?her oder sp?ter passieren  Wei?t du, warum genau sie gebanned wurde?


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Jul 1, 2012)

Ōkami said:


> HEIL HITLER.





Raidoton said:


> Wei?t du, warum genau sie gebanned wurde?


So, wie ich Ōkami kenne, hat sie das hier sicher schon hundert mal geschrieben, aber vielleicht war das 101. Mal einmal zu viel...


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Oh ja, Mark ist besser. Schei? Euro, schei? Merkel.



Dann h?ttes du gestern statt 55? dann 110 Mark allein f?r S??igkeiten ausgegeben.

Wie f?hlt sich das an? xD


----------



## Higawa (Jul 1, 2012)

Gestern ja aber vor 10 Jahren h?tte sie daf?r 30Mark gebraucht


----------



## Mochi (Jul 1, 2012)

Porn gifs im lounge. 



Joo said:


> Dann h?ttes du gestern statt 55? dann 110 Mark allein f?r S??igkeiten ausgegeben.
> 
> Wie f?hlt sich das an? xD



 




Higawa said:


> Gestern ja aber vor 10 Jahren h?tte sie daf?r 30Mark gebraucht





Ich geh n?chstes mal alleine einkaufen >_>


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 1, 2012)

Zu schade dass ich das verpasst habe...


----------



## Mochi (Jul 2, 2012)

Der Thread war ne einzige Katastrophe


----------



## Slice (Jul 2, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Also ich komme mit 100? gut 'nen ganzen Monat aus. Deswegen habe ich ja auch noch so viel auf dem Konto... Wie rechnet sich das denn bei dir?





Merrymaus said:


> Ich hab mit ihm gewettet dass ich f?r 2 Wochen mit 100 ? auskomme (ich muss auch meinen kleine Bruder f?ttern).





Also wenn ich das tanken rechne sind 100 euro in 2 wochen ja schon so gut wie unm?glich. Aber auch ohne das is das eigentlich  kaum drin.

Mal garnicht von Miete, Versicherung, Internet und Essen gesprochen. Eigentlich reichen 100 euro nicht mal 2 wochenenden, da m?sste ich mich ja zu hause verbunkern.


----------



## Mochi (Jul 2, 2012)

Also das Geld ist nur f?rs Einkaufen gedacht 

Ich geh nie wieder mit dem einkaufen, M&M kosten 2,50 die Packung, hallo?? D:<


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jul 2, 2012)

Guten tag!


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 2, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Also das Geld ist nur f?rs Einkaufen gedacht
> 
> Ich geh nie wieder mit dem einkaufen, M&M kosten 2,50 die Packung, hallo?? D:<


Musste halt Schokolinsen von 'ner Billigmarke kaufen <.<


----------



## Mochi (Jul 2, 2012)

Ja, aber die schmecken nicht so gut wie die Originalen


----------



## Slice (Jul 3, 2012)

Na nur f?rs einkaufen ist das schon machbar.
Und eigentlich ist das gut das das Zeug so teuer ist dann kauft man auch weniger von den Dickmachern.


----------



## Mochi (Jul 3, 2012)

Das sagst du .. ._."


----------



## Billie (Jul 3, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


>


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 3, 2012)

Skittles sind eh besser (kann man zwar nicht vergleichen, aber trotzdem )!


----------



## Mochi (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh Joo 
Ich hab dich das schon mal gefragt, aber du bist dann direkt abgehauen 
Wie macht man Gifs?  Oder ne deutsche Seite wo man das erkl?rt bekommt? 


Geh mir weg mit Skittles


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 3, 2012)

Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein...


----------



## Billie (Jul 4, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Oh Joo
> Ich hab dich das schon mal gefragt, aber du bist dann direkt abgehauen
> Wie macht man Gifs?  Oder ne deutsche Seite wo man das erkl?rt bekommt?
> 
> ...



Wenn du irgendein Photoshop und Formatfactory hast, erkl?re ich es dir gerne.


----------



## Mochi (Jul 4, 2012)

raido, klappe 

Ich hab photoshop


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Billie (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Mochi (Jul 7, 2012)

spam spam.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jul 7, 2012)

spam spam...

Teach a German children's song instead. Like a nursery rhyme. 
Please. ( ._.)


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 8, 2012)

Piep, Piep, Piep, wir haben uns alle lieb, jeder isst so viel er kann au?er seinen Nebenmann.


----------



## Mochi (Jul 8, 2012)

Schlaf, Kindlein, schlaf,
 Der Vater h?t die Schaf,
 Die Mutter sch?ttelts B?umelein,
 Da f?llt herab ein Tr?umelein.
 Schlaf, Kindlein, schlaf!

 Schlaf, Kindlein, schlaf,
 Am Himmel ziehn die Schaf,
 Die Sternlein sind die L?mmerlein,
 Der Mond, der ist das Sch?ferlein,
 Schlaf, Kindlein, schlaf!

 Schlaf, Kindlein, schlaf,
 Christkindlein hat ein Schaf,
 Ist selbst das liebe Gotteslamm,
 Das um uns all zu Tode kam,
 Schlaf, Kindlein, schlaf.

 Schlaf, Kindlein, schlaf,
 so schenk ich dir ein Schaf
 Mit einer goldnen Schelle fein,
 Das soll dein Spielgeselle sein,
 Schlaf, Kindlein, schlaf!

 Schlaf, Kindlein, schlaf,
 und bl?k nicht wie ein Schaf,
 Sonst k?mmt des Sch?fers H?ndelein
 Und bei?t mein b?ses Kindelein,
 Schlaf, Kindlein, schlaf.

 Schlaf, Kindlein, schlaf,
 Geh fort und h?t die Schaf,
 Geh fort, du schwarzes H?ndelein,
 Und weck nur nicht mein Kindelein,
 Schlaf, Kindlein, schlaf.


----------



## FakePeace (Jul 8, 2012)

Alle V?gel sind schon da,
alle V?gel, alle!
Welch ein Singen, Musiziern,
Pfeifen, Zwitschern, Tiereliern!
Fr?hling will nun einmarschiern,
kommt mit Sang und Schalle.

Wie sie alle lustig sind,
flink und froh sich regen!
Amsel, Drossel, Fink und Star
und die ganze Vogelschar
w?nschen dir ein frohes Jahr,
lauter Heil und Segen!

Was sie uns verk?nden nun
nehmen wir zu Herzen:
Wir auch wollen lustig sein,
lustig wie die V?gelein,
hier und dort, feldaus, feldein,
singen springen, scherzen!


----------



## Mochi (Jul 8, 2012)

Meh, hab keine Lust auf behinderte Lieder.


----------



## Billie (Jul 8, 2012)

Freunde hebt die K?pfe,
wischt die Kotze weg,
das meiste hat doch schon
so’n Schei?hund aufgeleckt.
Was wurde gewonn'
au?er Mittagsschmerz.
Was f?r dich alles ist,
ist nichts, nichts, nichts, nichts, nichts

Wollen wir das, na na?
Wollen wir das, na na?


----------



## FakePeace (Jul 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> Freunde hebt die K?pfe,
> wischt die Kotze weg,
> das meiste hat doch schon
> so?n Schei?hund aufgeleckt.
> ...



Das haben wir auch immer im Kindergarten gesungen.


----------



## Mochi (Jul 8, 2012)

Also wir nicht.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jul 10, 2012)

What do these things mean? 



Raidoton said:


> Piep, Piep, Piep, wir haben uns alle lieb, jeder isst so viel er kann au?er seinen Nebenmann.





Merrymaus said:


> Schlaf, Kindlein, schlaf,
> Der Vater h?t die Schaf,
> Die Mutter sch?ttelts B?umelein,
> Da f?llt herab ein Tr?umelein.
> ...





FakePeace said:


> Alle V?gel sind schon da,
> alle V?gel, alle!
> Welch ein Singen, Musiziern,
> Pfeifen, Zwitschern, Tiereliern!
> ...





Joo said:


> Freunde hebt die K?pfe,
> wischt die Kotze weg,
> das meiste hat doch schon
> so?n Schei?hund aufgeleckt.
> ...


----------



## E.Z.O (Jul 12, 2012)

oh nur von Nena  Ich liebe auch von ihr das lied "In meinem Leben " .

deswegen werde ich nie dieses wort "Das Leben " vergessen.

Es was Mein erstes deutsches Lied , das ich gerade h?re.

Ja, Guten Morgen an alle und sch?nen tag


----------



## firefist (Jul 12, 2012)

was geht             .


----------



## SaskeKun (Jul 16, 2012)

Hallihallo, wie gehts euch so?


----------



## Mochi (Jul 16, 2012)

ICH BIN SO SAUER ICH K?NNTE JEDEN T?TEN


----------



## SaskeKun (Jul 16, 2012)

*duck* 
was ist denn los?


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 16, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Hallihallo, wie gehts euch so?


Kacke. Wieder hat mir jemand abgesagt, mit mir zur GamesCom zu gehen 
Muss wohl mit meinem Bruder hin xD Und wie geht's dir? 

Und die ist doch immer sauer und will irgendwen t?ten, vor allem mich


----------



## SaskeKun (Jul 17, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Kacke. Wieder hat mir jemand abgesagt, mit mir zur GamesCom zu gehen
> Muss wohl mit meinem Bruder hin xD Und wie geht's dir?
> 
> Und die ist doch immer sauer und will irgendwen t?ten, vor allem mich


Kannst ja mit mir gehen aber ich glaube meine Eltern haben was dagegen 
Mir geht es gut. Gleich zum Fris?r:33

Ach so? Was hast du denn angestellt?


----------



## Billie (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## SaskeKun (Jul 17, 2012)

Applaus f?r diesen Mann.


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 17, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Kannst ja mit mir gehen aber ich glaube meine Eltern haben was dagegen
> Mir geht es gut. Gleich zum Fris?r:33
> 
> Ach so? Was hast du denn angestellt?


Das w?re toll. Dann machen wir uns ?ber die Cosplayer lustig  Aber ich glaube auch, dass deine Eltern dich nicht alleine in's gef?hrliche Deutschland lassen 

Wurden deine Haare aufwendig frisiert? Oder einfach nur die Spitzen gek?rzt, oder was auch immer ihr Frauen dort machen lasst 

Ich habe der Welt Merry's wahres Gesicht gezeigt, weswegen sie jetzt auch ihren Namen ge?ndert hat, um unterzutauchen o.o


----------



## SaskeKun (Jul 17, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Das w?re toll. Dann machen wir uns ?ber die Cosplayer lustig  Aber ich glaube auch, dass deine Eltern dich nicht alleine in's gef?hrliche Deutschland lassen
> 
> Wurden deine Haare aufwendig frisiert? Oder einfach nur die Spitzen gek?rzt, oder was auch immer ihr Frauen dort machen lasst
> 
> Ich habe der Welt Merry's wahres Gesicht gezeigt, weswegen sie jetzt auch ihren Namen ge?ndert hat, um unterzutauchen o.o


hahaha nein ich w?rde eher selber cosplayen!!! 
naja ich war ja schon alleine im "gef?hrlichen Deutschland" 

Jupp nur Spitzen. Mag meine tolle Haarl?nge doch behalten!

Huch, wahres Gesicht? Was habe ich verpasst?


----------



## Mochi (Jul 18, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Ich habe der Welt Merry's wahres Gesicht gezeigt, weswegen sie jetzt auch ihren Namen ge?ndert hat, um unterzutauchen o.o




Ich hasse so selbstbezogene Affen wie du, die nichts wissen aber trotzdem labern. Ich hab meinen Usernamen ge?ndert, weil ich seit Jahren Merrymaus hie?. Und irgendwann hat man kein Bock mehr und braucht ne Ver?nderung. 

Die Welt m?sste schon untergehen, dass ich mich ?ndere wegen irgendwelchen Menschen.


----------



## Billie (Jul 18, 2012)

Also mir gef?llt dein neuer Nick um einiges mehr als dein alter.


----------



## Slice (Jul 18, 2012)

Mochi said:


> Ich hab meinen Usernamen ge?ndert, weil ich seit Jahren Merrymaus hie?. Und irgendwann hat man kein Bock mehr und braucht ne Ver?nderung.



Also ich benutz 'Slice' schon seit knapp 14 oder 15 Jahren f?r so ziemlich alles und hab nicht vor das jemals zu ?ndern.

Was sich bew?hrt hat muss nicht ge?ndert werden.


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 18, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> hahaha nein ich w?rde eher selber cosplayen!!!
> naja ich war ja schon alleine im "gef?hrlichen Deutschland"
> 
> Jupp nur Spitzen. Mag meine tolle Haarl?nge doch behalten!
> ...


Als irgendein CC-Charakter? Naja, man kann sich ja immernoch ?ber schlechte Cosplays lustig machen 

Aber nicht mit dem gef?hrlichen Raido  Naja, kannst ja mal fragen, aber ich habe die Hoffnung aufgegeben dass jemand mitkommt ^^
Man kann doch mal was neues ausprobieren. Wie w?re es mir roten Haaren? 



Mochi said:


> Ich hasse so selbstbezogene Affen wie du, die nichts wissen aber trotzdem labern. Ich hab meinen Usernamen ge?ndert, weil ich seit Jahren Merrymaus hie?. Und irgendwann hat man kein Bock mehr und braucht ne Ver?nderung.
> 
> Die Welt m?sste schon untergehen, dass ich mich ?ndere wegen irgendwelchen Menschen.


Wtf? Hast du etwa ernst genommen, was ich geschrieben habe? Wo kommen wir denn da hin


----------



## Slice (Jul 18, 2012)

Gamescom zieht mich irgendwie gar nicht so an, das Geld investier ich dann doch lieber in Spiele f?r zu hause. Oder wenns ein Wochenende ausser Haus sein soll, ein Festival.


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 18, 2012)

So ca. 10€ sind auch nicht die Welt. Vor allem wenn man die Eintrittskarte als Fahrkarte benutzen darf


----------



## Slice (Jul 18, 2012)

Hm ok, hab mir das irgendwie teurer vorgestellt.


----------



## Billie (Jul 18, 2012)

Naja, etwas mehr kostet es schon. ;D


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 18, 2012)

Wer es sich nicht im Vorverkauf holt, ist selber schuld xD


----------



## 0 (Jul 18, 2012)

_popel_


----------



## SaskeKun (Jul 18, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Als irgendein CC-Charakter? Naja, man kann sich ja immernoch ?ber schlechte Cosplays lustig machen
> 
> Aber nicht mit dem gef?hrlichen Raido  Naja, kannst ja mal fragen, aber ich habe die Hoffnung aufgegeben dass jemand mitkommt ^^
> Man kann doch mal was neues ausprobieren. Wie w?re es mir roten Haaren?
> ...


Irgendwie komme ich mir jetzt albern vor, dass ich nicht wei?, was du mit CC meinen k?nntest 
Ja stimmt 

hahaha naja ich frage nicht, ich wei? die Antwort auch so

Was? Rote Haare? Ich hasse rote Haare!


----------



## Sage Chakra (Jul 21, 2012)

Der gute Alte "German" Thread


----------



## Mochi (Jul 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> Also mir gef?llt dein neuer Nick um einiges mehr als dein alter.



Findest du?  Danke :33



Slice said:


> Also ich benutz 'Slice' schon seit knapp 14 oder 15 Jahren f?r so ziemlich alles und hab nicht vor das jemals zu ?ndern.
> 
> Was sich bew?hrt hat muss nicht ge?ndert werden.



Slice ist aber viel annonymer als mein alter Nick ._."



Raidoton said:


> Wtf? Hast du etwa ernst genommen, was ich geschrieben habe? Wo kommen wir denn da hin



Sorry, war die ganze Woche so angepisst und aggressiv. Mit mir ist momentan nicht gut Kirschen essen....



Sage Chakra said:


> Der gute Alte "German" Thread



OMG das Set kenn ich xD

Hall?schen~
Boah gleich kann ich wieder essen


----------



## Zaru (Jul 21, 2012)

Slice said:


> Gamescom zieht mich irgendwie gar nicht so an, das Geld investier ich dann doch lieber in Spiele f?r zu hause. Oder wenns ein Wochenende ausser Haus sein soll, ein Festival.



Letztes Jahr war ich dort, aber die Schlangen waren viel zu lang. 

Dieses Jahr haben viele gro?e Publisher abgesagt, mal schauen was dann ?berhaupt noch los ist.


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 21, 2012)

SaskeKun said:


> Irgendwie komme ich mir jetzt albern vor, dass ich nicht wei?, was du mit CC meinen k?nntest
> Ja stimmt
> 
> hahaha naja ich frage nicht, ich wei? die Antwort auch so
> ...


Oh sorry, ich meinte CG, mein Fehler 
Und was hast du gegen rote Haare? Die sind sexy 



Mochi said:


> Boah gleich kann ich wieder essen


Wurde an deinen Z?hnen geschraubt oder warum? :33



Zaru said:


> Letztes Jahr war ich dort, aber die Schlangen waren viel zu lang.
> 
> Dieses Jahr haben viele gro?e Publisher abgesagt, mal schauen was dann ?berhaupt noch los ist.


Die B?ndchen-Schlange war immer zu lange, gut wenn man sich schon vorher eines besorgt hat 

Und ja, mein geliebtes Nintendo ist dieses Jahr nicht dabei...


----------



## Sage Chakra (Jul 21, 2012)

2 Guys 1 Kunai 
Ich glaube ich habe die Szene schon irgendwo mal gelesen, aber nicht bemerkt wie Episch sie ist.


----------



## Mochi (Jul 21, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Wurde an deinen Z?hnen geschraubt oder warum? :33



Nee, fastenzeit. Das solltest du eig wissen


----------



## Sage Chakra (Jul 21, 2012)

Dann mal guten Hunger gleich


----------



## Mochi (Jul 21, 2012)

In 4 Stunden wieder essen und dann 17 Stunden nichts. Oh je... aber danke


----------



## Sage Chakra (Jul 21, 2012)

Ja ich w?rds auch ungern machen, aber brauch ist brauch was?


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 21, 2012)

Mochi said:


> Nee, fastenzeit. Das solltest du eig wissen


Ich dachte nicht dass du bei dem Unsinn mitmachst 



Sage Chakra said:


> 2 Guys 1 Kunai
> Ich glaube ich habe die Szene schon irgendwo mal gelesen, aber nicht bemerkt wie Episch sie ist.


Toll ne? Hab den Thread aufgemacht weil damals im Naruto-Kapitel 2 Typen gekillt wurden die in einen See gepisst haben :ho


----------



## Mochi (Jul 21, 2012)

Sage Chakra said:


> Ja ich w?rds auch ungern machen, aber brauch ist brauch was?



Jop.



Raidoton said:


> Ich dachte nicht dass du bei dem Unsinn mitmachst



Deine Mama ist Unsinn.


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 21, 2012)

Mochi said:


> Deine Mama ist Unsinn.


Da kommt der T?rke in dir zum Vorschein  

Ich esse jetzt lecker Schweineschnitzel *Nomnom*


----------



## Mochi (Jul 21, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Da kommt der T?rke in dir zum Vorschein
> 
> Ich esse jetzt lecker Schweineschnitzel *Nomnom*



Und bei dir der Nazi.

Kurz vor 12, klar


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 21, 2012)

Mochi said:


> Und bei dir der Nazi.
> 
> Kurz vor 12, klar


Nein, der Atheist, Dummi 

Hab ich letztens gemacht! Um Mitternacht Schnitzel mit K?se ?berbacken und dazu Curryketchup. Ich bin keiner der auf die Uhrzeit achtet was Essen angeht


----------



## Mochi (Jul 21, 2012)

ach stimmt, kannst kein nazi sein und gleichzeitig autos knacken

waasss??? xD
Dein armer Magen


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 21, 2012)

Mochi said:


> waasss??? xD
> Dein armer Magen


Da sagste was... Hab jetzt Magen-Darm-Grippe... .__. 
xDDD


----------



## Mochi (Jul 21, 2012)

echt jetzt? 
Armer Raido, wer k?mmert sich um die alten Damen wenn du krank bist? :/


Corrected by her lil' brother having to acknowledge his sister is unable to speak at least one language :

ARMES RADIO!


----------



## Juli (Jul 22, 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss euch im Namen des Section Moderators bitten eure Unterhaltung ein wenig einzuschr?nken. Dieser Thread ist dazu da, dass Leute die Deutsch lernen wollen oder eine Frage dazu haben, hier Hilfe bekommen bzw. ihr Deutsch hier ?ben k?nnen. Mittlerweile tummeln sich hier aber nur noch Muttersprachler und nutzen den Thread als Convo Thread. Und wenn doch mal jemand eine Frage hat, wie z.B. , dann wird sie ignoriert. Das ist nicht der Sinn der Sache. :/ Wenn ihr so weitermacht wie bisher kann es sein, dass der Thread geschlossen wird.
Ich w?rde euch daher raten einen German FC in der Fanclubs Section zu erstellen. Dort k?nnt ihr euch dann unterhalten soviel ihr m?chtet. Die Leute aus den anderen Threads (Spanish Thread, French Thread etc.) haben das auch bereits getan.


----------

